# ARMANDO FLORES



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB*

E-MAIL [email protected]


http://www.lowriderbike.com/model_features/03lrmsum_history/

http://hometown.aol.com/masterpiecesmcc/index.html

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=48027725


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LAS VEGAS "REPLICA" BUILT BY ARMANDO FLORES


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

GANGSTER OF LOVE "REPLICA" BUILT BY HECTOR LOZANO










CALIFORNIA GOLD RUSH "REPLICA" WITH GANGASTER OF LOVE "REPLICA"


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

AZTEC GOLD BUILT BY JOSUE GONZALEZ










50 PICK UP BUILT BY JOSUE GONZALEZ


----------



## Pokey

Those are some beautiful builds!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

CRAZY 8 BUILT BY ARMANDO FLORES















































MORE COMENTS ABOUT 1968 CAPRICE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=248099&st=0


----------



## burnslo

Damm Looks like you could jump in and drive em nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LA WOMAN "REPLICA" BUILT BY HECTOR LOZANO


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MANDOS 64 BUILT BY ARMANDO FLORES











SUAVESITO BUILT BY ARMANDO FLORES










DEF-BOY BUILT BY ARMANDO FLORES


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

FUTURE PROJECTS

EGYPTIAN LOVER "ARMANDO FLORES CREATION"

DRESSED TO KILL "REPLICA"
GIPCY ROSE "REPLICA"
PENHOUSE "REPLICA
TWILIGHT ZONE "REPLICA"
LETAL WEAPON 'REPLICA"


----------



## Pokey

I can't wait to see how "Penthouse" turns out. That is one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## jevries

One of the best work I ever seen. Man. you should make a mold of the Lincoln it looks so damn nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

they are some beautiful rides. what kind of rims do you use? they are nicely detailed and actually look like 13's and not 15's like pegasus or HH


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2006, 02:41 AM~5121646
> *they are some beautiful rides. what kind of rims do you use? they are nicely detailed and actually look like 13's and not 15's like pegasus or HH
> *


i think they use the detail master wires with custom made wheels and tires so says LRB.


----------



## BigPoppa

nope, he photoetched his own wires and milled the tires


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

CRIS IS RIGHT!
I MADE MY OWN WHEELS PHOTO ETCH I'LL SEND PIC. OF IT


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

EGYPTIAN LOVER

1965 IMPALA ALL EGYPT


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY PHOTO ETCH WHEELS
I DID A LINE OF 200SET OF WHEELS APPROX. 10 YEARS AGO
AND I KEPT ONLY FEW SETS AS YOU CAN SEE ON PICTURE
I MADE THEM IN BRASS TO TWIST EACH WIRE 7 TURNS AND THEN NICKEL PLATE
EACH WHEEL AS 
1 FRONT RING
2 FRONT PHOTO ETCH
3 BACK PHOTO ETCH
4 BACK RING
5 CENTER HUB
6 NOCK OFF "I USE THE PHOTO ETCH FROM MAS ON THE GOLD WHEEL"
7 5-20 TIRE " THE MATERIAL ON TIRES ARE DELRAN PLASTIC
NOTE ALL THE PARTS ARE CNC MACHINED

MY WHEELS ARE MADE TO MAKE THEM DIFFERENT STYLES


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:worship: :worship: :worship: Speachless!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

-4 sale?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MY E-MAIL IS [email protected]


----------



## 1ofaknd

check your pm's masterpiece!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 26 2006, 01:12 PM~5123178
> *MY E-MAIL IS [email protected]
> *



You have mail..


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

_*<span style=\'color:red\'>DRESSED TO KILL</span>*_

THIS PROJECT CAR IS A "REPLICA" OF JOE RAY FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB


----------



## Latroca

cant wait to see it finished 
heres a pic of "DRESSED TO KILL"

[attachmentid=518245]


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 26 2006, 05:14 PM~5124270
> *cant wait to see it finished
> heres a pic of "DRESSED TO KILL"
> 
> [attachmentid=518245]
> *


since i saw sex pistol this one just sits second to that


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MY 1964 IMPALA 1/64 SCALE











SOME OF MY HOTWHEELS COLECTION


----------



## Stickz

NICE TOPIC!


----------



## zfelix

damn those rims and the models are fuckin sick PROPS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## mista_gonzo

How do you get those Lincolns? Got any more close ups of Penthouse? :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 26 2006, 11:27 PM~5126442
> *How do you get those Lincolns? Got any more close ups of Penthouse?  :thumbsup:
> *



I use the cadillac el dorado and convert into lincoln and
about the penhouse I will post more pic. ones I get it going


----------



## jevries

Did you ever made any molds of the custom cars you build? I tell you I envy your skills on shaping those bodies...I tried it but it's so hard to get it right.
David Garcia showed me his version of the Las Vegas car when I was at Pegasus back in '98 I see you did something different with the Las Vegas text on the door panels did you actually used gold foil?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 27 2006, 05:11 AM~5127053
> *Did you ever made any molds of the custom cars you build? I tell you I envy your skills on shaping those bodies...I tried it but it's so hard to get it right.
> David Garcia showed me his version of the Las Vegas car when I was at Pegasus back in '98 I see you did something different with the Las Vegas text on the door panels did you actually used gold foil?
> 
> *


NO, I NEVER MADE MOLDS ON ANY OF MY MODELS, I WANT TO MAKE A MOLD FOR THE LINCOLN, I NEED TO CALL CARLOS AVELAR, HE HAS A MACHINE

AND ON THE GOLD TRIM
YES, I DID USE FOIL IN GOLD THEN SHOOT CLEAR


THANKS FOR YOUR COMENT

I WANT TO INSPIRE OTHERS MY SHOWING MY STUFF

KEEP MODELS #1 HOBBY!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Nice stuff MASTERPIECESMCC.


----------



## Latroca

[attachmentid=521236]
[attachmentid=521235]


----------



## 1ofaknd

hey im' doing a replica of the yellow monte


----------



## Latroca

[attachmentid=521240]
[attachmentid=521239]


----------



## Latroca

[attachmentid=521245]


----------



## Latroca

[attachmentid=521265]

[attachmentid=521251]

[attachmentid=521253]


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 28 2006, 02:57 PM~5136965
> *[attachmentid=521265]
> 
> [attachmentid=521251]
> 
> [attachmentid=521253]
> *


nice pics.. :thumbsup:
LA TROCA????do you have any pics of the wine T-BIRD??? /..


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 26 2006, 01:55 PM~5123341
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>DRESSED TO KILL</span>
> 
> THIS PROJECT CAR IS A "REPLICA" OF JOE RAY FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great car it is already turning out better that albert's 

i'm worinkg on a version also

great topic thses models are fabualous


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 28 2006, 03:46 PM~5136889
> *[attachmentid=521245]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty

nice models


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 26 2006, 12:58 AM~5121182
> *FUTURE PROJECTS
> 
> EGYPTIAN LOVER  "ARMANDO FLORES CREATION"
> 
> DRESSED TO KILL "REPLICA"
> GIPCY ROSE "REPLICA"
> PENHOUSE  "REPLICA
> TWILIGHT ZONE "REPLICA"
> LETAL WEAPON 'REPLICA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....HELL YEAH THAT LINCOLN SHOULD BE MOLDED & PRODUCED!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

wow extraordinary talent I don't know how you do it keep it up :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost....

my god look at those wheels.....unbelievable how real they look :0 I did some modeling myself a few years back until i started buying 1:1 cars.....heres a pic of one of my best one`s.....you have real talent building those replica`s!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 30 2006, 06:37 AM~5147991
> *great car it is already turning out better that albert's
> 
> i'm worinkg on a version also
> 
> great topic thses models are fabualous
> *


Don't forget Alberts version was built YEARS AGO!!!! when all these aftermarket parts were barely starting to be available!!! Granted Armando's ride is coming out clean but don't forget the time period between the two and the availability of parts. Albert did a hella of a job back then!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 10 2006, 05:49 AM~5212212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm not sure but I think I shot some video footage of these rides when they were on display at Pegases back in the days. I have all the footage stored on my comp I will see If I can find it.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MOST OF MY PARTS ARE SCRATCH BUILT NOT AFTER MARKET


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

I MACHINED MY OWN PARTS!










THESE PUMPS ARE SCRATCH BUILT, NOT AFTER MARKET


----------



## betoscustoms

looks awesome....


----------



## highridah

how the hell do you keep the a pillars from breaking


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

Jevries, I never displayed any of my models at Pegases.


----------



## cleverlos

WOW!! those are true skills...


----------



## Models IV Life

You know what I meant about the after market parts bro!!. I just meant that if the parts were more available his car would'vbe been hella tight for back then. Making your own parts is always a skill you have to have. My homie Jay Holt machines all his hydro, suspension and engine parts!!! So I know whats involved and it takes time.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 10 2006, 07:40 PM~5216553
> *Jevries,  I never displayed any of my models at Pegases.
> *


Well, than it wasn't your bomb then... :biggrin: Maybe I mix it up with pics of the red bomb in LRB...now, don't tell me it wasn't featured in there... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

I had the honor to handle that Rivi and it is unbelievable. Is that polished brass or plated pumps?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 26 2006, 01:53 PM~5123131
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY PHOTO ETCH WHEELS
> I DID A LINE OF 200SET OF WHEELS APPROX. 10 YEARS AGO
> AND I KEPT ONLY FEW SETS AS YOU CAN SEE ON PICTURE
> I MADE THEM IN BRASS TO TWIST EACH WIRE 7 TURNS AND THEN NICKEL PLATE
> EACH WHEEL AS
> 1 FRONT RING
> 2 FRONT PHOTO ETCH
> 3 BACK PHOTO ETCH
> 4 BACK RING
> 5 CENTER HUB
> 6 NOCK OFF "I USE THE PHOTO ETCH FROM MAS ON THE GOLD WHEEL"
> 7 5-20 TIRE " THE MATERIAL ON TIRES ARE DELRAN PLASTIC
> NOTE ALL THE PARTS ARE CNC MACHINED
> 
> MY WHEELS ARE MADE TO MAKE THEM DIFFERENT STYLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for wheels? send me a pm! :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 11 2006, 10:35 AM~5219828
> *How much for wheels? send me a pm! :biggrin:
> *



THE LAST SET I BOUGHT FROM HIM WAS AROUND IF I REMEMBER WAS $40-50, BUT THEN HIS PRICES MITE OF GONE DOWN BY NOW


----------



## harborareaPhil

MUCH PROPS....I'M SPEECHLESS


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 11 2006, 01:13 PM~5220329
> * MUCH PROPS....I'M SPEECHLESS
> *


Me Too!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i want a set of those!!!!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 11 2006, 10:50 AM~5219866
> *THE LAST SET I BOUGHT FROM HIM WAS AROUND IF I REMEMBER WAS $40-50, BUT THEN HIS PRICES MITE OF GONE DOWN BY NOW
> *


i was told $100  when i pm'd him


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fuckin shit hell ,thats expensive ,, but damn nice!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

No shit.They are nice.Very nice.But 100 bucks.Wow.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

why not make them again , the demand seems to be there


----------



## Project59

i wont pay no $100 there nice but i can live with out for now


----------



## Reverend Hearse

50 is pushin it , but there worth it


----------



## kustombuilder

ya 50 is cool.


----------



## Models IV Life

:roflmao: :roflmao: I'M SURE HE'S PULLING YOUR LEG!!! THEIR TIGHT BUT NOT THAT TIGHT. I'LL STICK TO HERB DEEKS SPOKES.


----------



## kustombuilder

i havnt seen herbs wires in a while.aDoes he still sell them?


----------



## VETERANO05

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5221759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'M SURE HE'S PULLING YOUR LEG!!! THEIR TIGHT BUT NOT THAT TIGHT. I'LL STICK TO HERB DEEKS SPOKES.
> *


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2006, 02:52 PM~5221778
> *i havnt seen herbs wires in a while.aDoes he still sell them?
> *


YUP. I JUST GOT 1OFAKND 2 SETS.


----------



## kustombuilder

how much you pic tem up for?Ill ask herb next month when i see him.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2006, 03:25 PM~5221910
> *how much you pic tem up for?Ill ask herb next month when i see him.
> *


$12 A SET MINUS RIMS!


----------



## Project59

what rims do you use for them ????
got pics

hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2006, 03:52 PM~5221778
> *i havnt seen herbs wires in a while.aDoes he still sell them?
> *


when I picked mine up at the NNL in Feb, he was selling them but he said he wasn't making any more.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5221759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'M SURE HE'S PULLING YOUR LEG!!! THEIR TIGHT BUT NOT THAT TIGHT. I'LL STICK TO HERB DEEKS SPOKES.
> *


he's not. Very nice wheels but I'm not ready to spend that kind of money either.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

NOT ON A MODEL CAR....


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 11 2006, 02:52 PM~5220944
> *i was told $100   when i pm'd him
> *


Holy mother of mary! you can get 13x7s for $100 bucks more!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 12 2006, 12:20 PM~5227725
> *Holy mother of mary! you can get 13x7s for $100 bucks more!
> *


NO SHIT HUH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 11 2006, 08:44 PM~5222947
> *what rims do you use for them ????
> got pics
> 
> hook it up  :biggrin:
> *


that's a good question, lol.

the pegasus standard dish is too big, so is hoppin hydros. I haven't tried any machined ones from detailmaster though. might have to machine my own!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA FROM LIFESTYLE



















*


----------



## highridah

is the base a 77 monte carlo?


----------



## jevries

Hot looking ride!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*PENTHOUSE*


----------



## betoscustoms

is it PENHOUSE or PENTHOUSE?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THANKS, BETO


----------



## RAGTOPROY

wheel prices???


----------



## kustombuilder

Come on Mando.You have to get it done.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*INFLUENCE*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 28 2006, 08:26 PM~5336428
> *INFLUENCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REAR END








*


----------



## jevries

Off tha hook!! :thumbsup:


----------



## -[ Big Bounca ]-

Looks very sick! keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

nice cars


----------



## vegascutty




----------



## drnitrus

You keep pumpin out great rides!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Damn! 

I know I said this already, but you do some killer work!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*WHEELS







*


----------



## lolow

fuckin nice work  :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@May 7 2006, 11:57 AM~5385581
> *WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


What kind of wheels?*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

BETO. THESE ARE MY WHEELS
IS THE NOCK-OFF WHAT MAKES THEM DIFFERENT
ONLY FOR DRESSED TO KILL


----------



## Reverend Hearse

beautifel work...


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

JOE RAY AND ME AT HIS HOUSE TALKING ABOUT DRESSED TO KILL PROJECT


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

lucky bastards... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

hella nice.


----------



## jevries

Thats really cool that you can meet the guy and see the actual ride.


----------



## kustombuilder

dam mando.i still cant belive you told me that joe piled crap on las vegas like it doesnt matter.


----------



## Stickz

so what did Joe Ray say about the project?


----------



## jevries

By bthe way Armando, do you use spray-on body filler on your custom shaped rides?


----------



## marchinos

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 28 2006, 10:57 PM~5136965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fantastic!!!! :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 9 2006, 12:15 AM~5394858
> *By bthe way Armando, do you use spray-on body filler on your custom shaped rides?
> *



*JEVRIES. THIS ARE THE TOOLS I USE ON MY CUSTOM RIDES*


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@May 9 2006, 08:58 PM~5400365
> *JEVRIES.  THIS ARE THE TOOLS I USE ON MY CUSTOM RIDES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ARMANDO, WHAT'S THE STRING FOR?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 9 2006, 10:13 PM~5400470
> *ARMANDO, WHAT'S THE STRING FOR?
> *


TO CUT MY DOORS TRUNKS SUNROOFS ETC. 
THE STRING WILL CUT LIKE BUTTER
IT'S AN OLD TRICK, BUT IT WORKS FOR ME
I DID AN ARTICLE ON LRB MAGAZINE BACK IN THE NINETEEN HUNDREDS :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Those are basically the tools I got over here...I'm gonna try the spray-on body filler stuff to see how it works...but only on parts with no too much detail I'm afraid to lose those otherwise.
Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Ryan K

Beautiful cars man, truly bringing it to an art form.


----------



## Joker808

these are works of art...loving the wheels...


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@May 10 2006, 12:03 AM~5400720
> *TO CUT MY DOORS TRUNKS  SUNROOFS ETC.
> THE STRING WILL CUT LIKE BUTTER
> IT'S AN OLD TRICK, BUT IT WORKS FOR ME
> I DID AN ARTICLE ON LRB MAGAZINE BACK IN THE NINETEEN HUNDREDS :biggrin:
> *



What type of string do you use??? I used to use string back in the day, but forgot what kind works best. Is it the upholstery thread?? it's been so long can't remember.....


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*OLD SCHOOL MASTERPIECES PICTURES*

I WAS GOING OVER SOME OLD MODELS AND I FOUND THIS!

64 IMPALA BUILT BY ARMANDO FLORES BACK IN 1989












63 IMPALA BUILT BY ARMANDO FLORES BACK IN 1990










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

NICE! Looks like they were built yesterday.
(I'm assuming these are new pics?)


----------



## kustombuilder

:thumbsup: mando


----------



## SAUL

WHATS UP ARMANDO NICE PICS


----------



## DEUCES76

your doin a great job homie keep up the great work


----------



## DEUCES76

hows dressed to kill coming homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## betoscustoms

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw

alo tof nice rides, like the topic says ,nothing is impossible.

keep up the great work.


----------



## DEUCES76

what's the plans for the BAD INFLUENCE car


----------



## erase one

Without a doubt some of the badest lowrider models I've ever seen.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any progress on any of the models?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LIFESTYLE REPLICA








*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LIFESTYLE REPLICA[/b]

ALBERT FROM ARIZONA IS ALSO BUILDING THIS CAR YOU CAN SEE SOME OF HIS MODELS HERE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=291222

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=291220


----------



## LowandBeyond

WOW :0 :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 8 2006, 08:37 PM~6332046
> *WOW  :0  :0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Pokey

:0 NICE! :0


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602

ok armando im gonna have to stop mines now! :angry: 
looking good brother!!! 
im encouraging others just because me and you are building replicas so can everyone else


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 8 2006, 09:31 PM~6332014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMG LOOK AT THE FUCKIN steering whlle looks exactly the same


----------



## zfelix

armondo do u only make lifestyle replicas??? because if u need a future idea life after death is the way to go :0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

VERY NICE RIDEZ ARMANDO,YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS SKILLS ESE.KEEP IT UP.Y DON'T U HAVE A TOPIC ON HOW TO CUT DOORS,TRUNKS,ETC,WITH STRINGAND THE KIND OF STRING U USE.I HAVENT CUT ANYTHING YET BUT I WANT TO,AND I DIN'T KNOW HOW,I'D LIKE TO FIND OUT HOW...THINK ABOUT IT.MUCH PROPS TO YA BRO!
uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Really excellent work as usual!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Damn Details is Bad Ass...Enough Said.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 11 2006, 01:27 AM~6345094
> *Damn Details is Bad Ass...Enough Said.
> *


x2 bro really good work


----------



## DEUCES76

your doin one hell of a good job homie cant wait to see all your projects finished


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

_MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB[/b]

THIS CAR IS ONE MORE OF MY COLLECTION IT WAS BUILT BACK IN 1997





























































































































_


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:0 Niceee :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 14 2006, 12:10 PM~6368131
> *:0  Niceee  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKS GOOD FOR BEING 10 YRS OLD! 

a lot of nice detail !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MEXICAN STYLE BUILT IN 1994


----------



## hoorider

man that shit is the best work i ever did see i wish i could do models like that so would u ever sell any of them


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 26 2006, 01:53 PM~5123131
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY PHOTO ETCH WHEELS
> I DID A LINE OF 200SET OF WHEELS APPROX. 10 YEARS AGO
> AND I KEPT ONLY FEW SETS AS YOU CAN SEE ON PICTURE
> I MADE THEM IN BRASS TO TWIST EACH WIRE 7 TURNS AND THEN NICKEL PLATE
> EACH WHEEL AS
> 1 FRONT RING
> 2 FRONT PHOTO ETCH
> 3 BACK PHOTO ETCH
> 4 BACK RING
> 5 CENTER HUB
> 6 NOCK OFF "I USE THE PHOTO ETCH FROM MAS ON THE GOLD WHEEL"
> 7 5-20 TIRE " THE MATERIAL ON TIRES ARE DELRAN PLASTIC
> NOTE ALL THE PARTS ARE CNC MACHINED
> 
> MY WHEELS ARE MADE TO MAKE THEM DIFFERENT STYLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those look like what Herb Deeks was selling. Are these you design ????? I took some of your Ideas about 6 years ago...check it out.


----------



## BigPoppa

they don't anything like Herb's, they have gaps on either side of each wire around the edge, these are solid


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 14 2006, 09:40 PM~6370009
> *they don't anything like Herb's, they have gaps on either side of each wire around the edge, these are solid
> *


If I'm correct, there was a artical from Model cars magazine that quoted Armando using herb deek wheels on his Vegas Car. And how he did them. Those are the pictures on this page. ??? right ?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 14 2006, 09:15 PM~6370207
> *If I'm correct, there was a artical from Model cars magazine that quoted Armando using herb deek wheels on his Vegas Car. And how he did them. Those are the pictures on this page. ??? right ?
> *


You are not correct, Model Cars featured David Anthony Garcia's version. 

The Herb Deeks version, and you should know since you used a set, have each spoke separate from the other, and in the pic you quoted show Armando's on the tree with the solid edge/rim, so he would have to cut them apart to twist


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

OK HERE IS MY 3 HOURS PROJECT 

*68 CAPRICE *









1970 CAPRICE/68 IMPALA RESIN










HERE IS THE SECTION WHERE I NEED TO CUT









I USED A STRING TO CUT IT


















THI IS HOW IT LOOKS AFTER I CUT IT 

























I USED THE SAME PLASTIC DUST TO BOND THE GAPS OR CRACKS 



































I WILL POST MORE PICTURES LATER


----------



## SAUL

DAMM ARMANDO YOU GOT SKILLS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iced

same here you got perfect skills


----------



## AZTEKONE

PLASTIC SERGEN IN THE HOUSE


----------



## caddionly

Orale mando :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

Damn that's clean!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MANDOS 64*

MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LOCO 64*

MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 14 2006, 11:47 PM~6370846
> *LOCO 64
> 
> MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## AZTEKONE

THE FRIST LBM I BOUT THIS CAR WAS IN IT 
BRINGS BACK OLD MEMERIES


----------



## jevries

Tight job you did on the caprice conversion! :thumbsup: I see you guys only use Zapagap...I hate working with bondo so I will def give this a try when I start working on a conversion.


----------



## zfelix

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 14 2006, 09:58 PM~6370534
> *OK HERE IS MY 3 HOURS PROJECT
> 
> 68 CAPRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 CAPRICE/68 IMPALA RESIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS THE SECTION WHERE I NEED TO CUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I USED A STRING TO CUT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THI IS HOW IT LOOKS AFTER I CUT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I USED THE SAME PLASTIC DUST TO BOND THE GAPS OR CRACKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL POST MORE PICTURES LATER
> *



Is that for Sale?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 14 2006, 10:31 PM~6370324
> *You are not correct, Model Cars featured David Anthony Garcia's version.
> 
> The Herb Deeks version, and you should know since you used a set, have each spoke separate from the other, and in the pic you quoted show Armando's on the tree with the solid edge/rim, so he would have to cut them apart to twist
> *


Orale
So theres two Vegas Cars out there ???? Anthony's and Armandos ??? 

Oneyed


----------



## jevries

Tomorow I will post a video sample of the interview I did with Anthony Garcia in '98 on his 1/25 scale version of the Las Vegas model car.


----------



## jevries

Sorry for the double post...... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 15 2006, 09:27 AM~6372141
> *Orale
> So theres two Vegas Cars out there ???? Anthony's and Armandos ???
> 
> Oneyed
> *


yep


----------



## oldskool 67

Armando, makes cuttin up plastic look so easy. I was fortunate to have about 10 of Armando's models at my house after the "Bajitos y Suavecitos" Lowrider exhibit at the San Diego Automotive Museum. I curated the show and he couldn't make it down to SD for a few days after the show so he asked me to stand guard over his rides at my pad. What an honor, I studied every flawless detail on those cars for hours. Big props to my good friend Armando, a true artist.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

you make it look easy...

"iz clean!" 

what kind of string is that?...


----------



## stilldownivlife

i kant belive that piller/ top winshield trim stayed intact :0 
mad skills :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 15 2006, 09:27 AM~6372141
> *Orale
> So theres two Vegas Cars out there ???? Anthony's and Armandos ???
> 
> Oneyed
> *


actually, I just flipped through that issue again, says there's three out, I forget who was the third


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

Armando Avila is the third one

He use to work for lowrider magazine

His model car was issued on LRB magazine as a poster call LITTLE LAS VEGAS

It was in one of the early magazines that came out


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good bro. came out sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

Great work as always :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*1968 CAPRICE*




























MY PHOTO ETCH GRILL IS FROM A TRAIN


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 That 68 makes me droooool!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2006, 10:42 PM~6390867
> *:0  :0  :0  That 68 makes me droooool!!
> *


X10...this rides shape looks sick..with that long sleek behind... :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

You make it look so easy. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

INCREDIBLE! You know this car's perfect when Armando's got a real one in his garage to make sure everything's exact and correct to scale. It's looking firme Homie. Those Old Skool Supremes look bad ass too, where'd you get them?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I thought Armando has a 65 ? But Anyways I am so lost ! I thought you were showing how you built the Mondo 68 ! Then i see the last few pics of the 68 in primer and the skirts on ! I was like DANG this is a completely new kit ! LOL!

I will try and put mine in primer today and seee what i need to do Netx ! 

LOOKS GOOD ! But what does this add up too? I know you already had about 7 Lifestyle Projects in the work and Now this 1 ! LOL!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*BORN IN EAST L.A.*

C O M I N G S O O N . . . . . . .


----------



## bigal602

cant wait bro good work!
lets cruise george's sunset strip!
i know you got keys!! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THIS IS MY 68 CAPRICE I BOUGTH IT FROM JOSUE (AZTEC GOLD)

I DRIVE THIS CAR ON FRIDAYS TO WORK

MY OTHER CAR IS 65 IMPALA SS


----------



## BigPoppa

Armando, that's super clean. What will you be doing with the Caprice scripts, are those on permanently or will you be painting over them and then foiling?


----------



## 408models

lookin good bro. i just finished my 63 and put a set of your wheels on.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 18 2006, 07:42 AM~6392637
> *Armando, that's super clean.  What will you be doing with the Caprice scripts, are those on permanently or will you be painting over them and then foiling?
> *


He put the script on just for the photos. It'll be removed before painting.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 18 2006, 04:03 PM~6395346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THAT CASE !


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 18 2006, 02:03 PM~6395346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



In my best cheech impresion 


HIIIIJO DE LA CHINGADA!!!!


That is bad ass!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2006, 01:06 PM~6395374
> *LOVE  THAT CASE !
> *



*IKEA* $99.00 ALSO COMES IN WHITE....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 18 2006, 01:03 PM~6395346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT TO SEE A FULLER PIC OF THAT BAD ASS ROOM.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THIS IS MY LINCOLN WITH WORKING MOON ROOF PROJECT
WILL POST MORE PICTURES LATER


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vandalized318

I want a replica of my van. That is bad ass work, you got skills. PM me.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 19 2006, 11:51 AM~6401410
> *THIS IS MY LINCOLN WITH WORKING MOON ROOF PROJECT
> WILL POST MORE PICTURES LATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0

Now Lets See Some Of These Get Done :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Blingy76

LOVIN THOSE RIDES MASTER, I REMEMBER SEEING ALOT OF YOUR MODELS IN LOWRIDER BIKE, I GUESS THEY QUIT MAKING LRB? HAVENT SEEN IT IN A LONG TIME. YOU LAY YOUR PAINT DOWN SLICK AND ADD ALOT OF FINE DETAIL TO YOUR MODELS. KEEP THOSE RIDES COMING AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Blingy76_@Oct 20 2006, 08:03 PM~6411742
> *LOVIN THOSE RIDES MASTER, I REMEMBER SEEING ALOT OF YOUR MODELS IN LOWRIDER BIKE, I GUESS THEY QUIT MAKING LRB? HAVENT SEEN IT IN A LONG TIME. YOU LAY YOUR PAINT DOWN SLICK AND ADD ALOT OF FINE DETAIL TO YOUR MODELS. KEEP THOSE RIDES COMING AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:
> *



:ugh: :barf:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

HERE ARE MORE PICTURES OF MY MASTERPIECES ROOM


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Seeing all these clean rides I def think we should hook up one day and build a detailed ride with working RC suspension.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 20 2006, 11:31 PM~6412709
> *HERE ARE MORE PICTURES OF MY MASTERPIECES ROOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



_*HON!!!!, I want my spare room like Armando's.................. *_:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 21 2006, 06:40 AM~6413186
> *HON!!!!, I want my spare room like Armando's.................. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 X2 :0


----------



## bigal602

sweet!! :worship:


----------



## BigPoppa

oooof, nice set up


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I like the lay out Armando , Your desk looks why to clean LOL! And llok at all them projects ! Man You need to get building !


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 18 2006, 06:29 AM~6392585
> *THIS IS MY 68 CAPRICE I BOUGTH IT FROM JOSUE (AZTEC GOLD)
> 
> I DRIVE THIS CAR ON FRIDAYS TO WORK
> 
> MY OTHER CAR IS 65 IMPALA SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bad boy is clean... :0 Let me see you 65 homie...must be your show car.


----------



## mrbuggs

Damn...that IS a nice looking room Mando! You sure that's not a "demo room for modellers" like they have at IKEA! :tongue:


----------



## Lownslow302

we gonna see that magazine again anytiome soon


----------



## mrbuggs

Doing the best I can to get it back out on a "poor man's" budget now. Much respect to all that supported it back in the day! With all the great builders on this forum though, at least I know that I don't have to go far to look for feature modelers like before.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*68's,68's,68's....*


----------



## DeeLoc

GREAT WORK Masterpieces!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 22 2006, 12:34 AM~6417440
> *GREAT WORK Masterpieces!!!!
> *



X-2 i cant wait to see the tattoo u 69 imp 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*AZTEC GOLD*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 WOW!! :0


----------



## BiggC

WOW, that is badass!!! I love all you're builds!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*BORN IN EAST L. A.*


----------



## Pokey

:0 :0 :0 :0 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Wow! Aztec Gold looks INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## Kreator

Im fuckin speechless about the Aztek Gold


----------



## BigPoppa

I still remember how amazed I was when I read the coins on Aztec Gold were milled to be thinner. I was like, man, who the hell does that on a a model, and who would have thought it would come out so badass


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*GREEN WITH ENVY*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DANG IT ! I need a 73 ! 

Hey Mondo stop it with all these projects and get Dress to kill done or Tattoo You ! 

You got many projects and not enough years left ! LOL!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 22 2006, 11:42 PM~6423259
> *AZTEC GOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix

Damn Mondo the paintjobs on these lil model cars are badass i wonder how it would look if u painted a real car if u can match mario gomez with that LasVegas 1/25 scale



R.I.P. Mario :angel:


----------



## oldskool 67

Here's a picture of Armando's truck when I had it at my house.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*PLASMA MONITOR FOR CAR MODELS ! ! ! !*

HEY GUYS I GOT THIS ON QVC TV CHANNEL

HERE IS THE WEB PAGE

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/app.detail






























I REMOVE THE CAP IN THE BACK AND ONE SCREW THEN
OPENED AND REMOVED TWO MORE LITTLE CREWS ON THE CIRCUITBOARD.

YOU CAN BE MORE CREATED IF YOU UNSADDER 20 WIRES AND STANDED
TO WHEREVER LENGHT YOU WANT, THAT WAY YOU CAN PUT YOUR PLASMA
ANYWAY YOU WANT.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Damn thats fucking tight.


----------



## Pokey

That is too freakin' cool!!!


----------



## drnitrus

This is one of the reasons I love modeling. There are some many things you can apply to your builds. You just have to be creative and think outside of the box a bit.

Great find Masterpieces!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever

Hell yeah for 33 bucks i think im gonna try it out!!!


----------



## MARINATE

ANYTHING NEW PAINTED?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## twinn




----------



## King Of Rimz

hey Mando don't forget to bring it by my house later on :biggrin: for my chevy 454


----------



## MKD904

All the cars look awesome....

Post more pix of that 50 Chevy Truck........


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*ZARAPE FOR CAR MODELS*


----------



## EC7Five

Nice find on that QVC photo keychain. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Nov 18 2006, 10:19 PM~6596694
> *ZARAPE FOR CAR MODELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  chingon:thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602

always innovative!!


----------



## EC7Five

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 25 2006, 10:41 PM~5121101
> *LA WOMAN "REPLICA" BUILT BY HECTOR LOZANO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, I've been looking all over for a 4th gen elco model! How was this made, is that a front end of a malibu or something?


----------



## S-10sForever

Hey Id like to know if the car cicrled is a caddy. If it is what year and make is it and what kinda front end is that!!! Im in love.....













Thanks


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 19 2006, 03:31 PM~6599515
> *Hey Id like to know if the car cicrled is a caddy. If it is what year and make is it and what kinda front end is that!!! Im in love.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> *


That's a Thunderbird. I think it's a '78, not sure. I don't know much about Fords.


----------



## S-10sForever

REALLY?!?! a thunder bird?! wow didnt think that. i wanna see more pics of them....


----------



## Pokey

Here's what a '78 Thunderbird looks like with no body mods,

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/404995

The one you circled has had the bumper split, and a custom grill.


----------



## Pokey

Here's a few more,

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/631974

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/245970

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2111657

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/175075/2


----------



## S-10sForever

Thanks for the pictures pokey! That last ones is amazing! got any pictures of one with that bumper kit?


----------



## BigPoppa

that red flaked one is badass. Bobby used to make models, he's friends with low4life74, who showed up here a while back



> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 19 2006, 03:49 PM~6599640
> *Here's a few more,
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/631974
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/245970
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2111657
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/175075/2
> *


----------



## 63 ridah

really,I always thaught it was this http://www.layitlow.com/members/slamn78/


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 19 2006, 06:21 PM~6600417
> *really,I always thaught it was this http://www.layitlow.com/members/slamn78/
> *


Nope, it's definetly a T-Bird.

Look at the roof.


----------



## SAUL

THEY MADE A 1/32 SCALE OF THAT YEAR CHECK EBAY :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

THERES A RESIN KIT OF A THUNDERBIRD ON EBAY ITS A 1/24 SCALE


----------



## SAUL

MANDO DID YOU GET IT


----------



## DEUCES76

what ever happend to bad influence did u ever finish it


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

YESSSSS! I got it 

And that t-bird will be another LIFSTYLE car ( KRAZY FOR YOU)
I will post picture when I built it.


I HAVE SO MANY PROJECTS GOING RIGHT NOW 

1 LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
2 MY REAL CAR 65 IMPALA SS 
3 MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB
4 I HAVE ABOUT 25 CAR FROM LIFESTYLE IN-PROGRESS

SUNSETSTRIP 67 IMPALA
TATTOO YOU 69 IMPALA
BORN IN EAST L A GLASSHOUSE
SUN GODDESS 66 RIVIERA
DRESS TO KILL 71 RIVIERA
ALADIN 64 IMPALA
TWIGLIGHT ZONE 62 IMPALA 
BAD INFLUENCE MALIBU
GREEN WITH ENVY 73 CAPRICE
AMERICAN WOMAN 67 IMPALA
PANTY RAID 66 IMPALA
LA WOMAN EL CAMINO
KRAZY FOR YOU
PARADISE MONTE CARLO

PLUS ABOUT 10 MORE CARS FROM LIFESTYLE THAT ARE IN-PROGRESS
YOU GUYS WILL NEED TO WAIT UNTIL FUTURE SHOWS :biggrin: 

AND SOME MORE PROJECTS OF MY OWN CREATION

*KEEP CAR MODELS NUMBER ONE HOBBY!!!!*


----------



## MARINATE

SHOW USE SOME PROGRESS PICS HOMIE......


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2006, 10:09 AM~6617124
> *SHOW USE SOME PROGRESS PICS HOMIE......
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 19 2006, 10:05 PM~6600694
> *Nope, it's definetly a T-Bird.
> 
> Look at the roof.
> *


yeah I noticed that :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

armando lets see what the t-bird looks like.
dont be shy!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

PROGRESS PICS!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

I'M GOING TO GUADALAJARA FOR 11 DAY 
SEE YOU GUYS LATER..............

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Nov 22 2006, 08:10 PM~6621246
> *I'M GOING TO GUADALAJARA FOR 11 DAY
> SEE YOU GUYS LATER..............
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



have a safe trip bro :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

have a safe and happy 1 homie.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*CRAZY FOR YOU*

THIS IS THE T-BIRD RESIN THAT I GOT ON E-BAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey Mondo ! Can i get info on this body ! I havent every seen this and Thats a good start ! Thanks !


----------



## jevries

Resin T-Bird looks excellent!!


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 9 2006, 12:12 PM~6729749
> *CRAZY FOR YOU
> 
> THIS IS THE T-BIRD RESIN THAT I GOT ON E-BAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Stickz

REAL NICE T-BIRD CAST


----------



## BigPoppa

I've been looking at that one for a while, but didn't want to risk it. Looks good from here, but what are your thoughts? Be nice to park that next to the LTD


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

DELETED


----------



## King Of Rimz

:0 :cheesy: FUCKIN' NICE MANDO


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA*

THIS IS GEORGE FROM LIFESTYLE THE OWNER OF SUNSET STRIP












I GOT THIS 67 CONVERTIBLE MODEL ON E-BAY


----------



## tyhodge07

looks good :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever

Hey masterpieces what kind of rims are those???


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THE RIMS ON SUNSET STRIP ARE 

THE CENTER HUB IS FROM 70 IMPALA MODEL HUB CAP
THE FRONT RINGS AND THE TIRES ARE MY WHEELS

YOU CAN USE PEGASUS RING AND TIRES WITH THE 70 IMPALA HUBS
AND IT WILL ALMOST LOOK THE SAME


----------



## S-10sForever

cool thsnks


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 9 2006, 01:12 PM~6729749
> *CRAZY FOR YOU
> 
> THIS IS THE T-BIRD RESIN THAT I GOT ON E-BAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are there anymore on E-Bay?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

NO MORE. BUT KEEP CHECKING

I GOT LUCKY WITH THIS ONE


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoscustoms

I will take pre paid orders on the "78 T-Birds Race car, lead time is 2-6 weeks. If you can't wait on time frame please do not place order. The 4 that I ordered are paid for and sold, these took 5 weeks to arrive and they are klean. PM me if your interested. Thanks, beto


----------



## S-10sForever

Got a picture of it?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 14 2006, 10:05 PM~6762271
> *Got a picture of it?
> *



Look a few posts up, come on now.


----------



## EC7Five

Hey MASTERPIECES did you get my PM?


----------



## 95imp

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 26 2006, 01:53 PM~5123131
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY PHOTO ETCH WHEELS
> I DID A LINE OF 200SET OF WHEELS APPROX. 10 YEARS AGO
> AND I KEPT ONLY FEW SETS AS YOU CAN SEE ON PICTURE
> I MADE THEM IN BRASS TO TWIST EACH WIRE 7 TURNS AND THEN NICKEL PLATE
> EACH WHEEL AS
> 1 FRONT RING
> 2 FRONT PHOTO ETCH
> 3 BACK PHOTO ETCH
> 4 BACK RING
> 5 CENTER HUB
> 6 NOCK OFF "I USE THE PHOTO ETCH FROM MAS ON THE GOLD WHEEL"
> 7 5-20 TIRE " THE MATERIAL ON TIRES ARE DELRAN PLASTIC
> NOTE ALL THE PARTS ARE CNC MACHINED
> 
> MY WHEELS ARE MADE TO MAKE THEM DIFFERENT STYLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get those wires, ive been lookin round for some that look that real. I jus want the regulars not the twisted


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I dont mean to sound like an asshole but if you read the pic you quoted it says right in there that he made them !!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Dec 15 2006, 09:59 AM~6765263
> *Hey MASTERPIECES did you get my PM?
> *



YES I DID AND I SEND YOU A REPLY WITH MY CELL PHONE NUMBER
FOR YOU TO CALL ME 
CHECK YOUR PM


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

HEY MINIDREAMS DID YOU GET YOUR PACKAGE? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Personally working on so many projects would discourage me...I'm working on 3 rides only and it already takes too long to finish that it's almost no fun anymore.
I rather would like to finish a ride every 2 months or so...it's a great feeling finishing a ride.  

Hope to see a finished ride soon Armando! :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

i agree, i cant wait to see some pics, anything ya got because your work is great 

and finished or not, the work that i have seen from you is great, i could care less if they had paint at the time


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 15 2006, 01:12 PM~6766456
> *i agree, i cant wait to see some pics, anything ya got because your work is great
> 
> and finished or not, the work that i have seen from you is great, i could care less if they had paint at the time
> *



x2 i think of it as him showin us the stages the masterpieces go through


BUT

I WANNA SEE TATTOO YOU DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

I AM NEW AROUND HERE BUT I ENJOY SEEING THE DIFFERANT STAGES OF HIS WORK, IT IS A LEARNING GUIDE FOR ME!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*<span style='font-family:Geneva'>REPLICA*

IT'S TIME TO PAINT :biggrin: 































I WILL POST MORE PICTURES TOMORROW


----------



## zfelix

Looks Beautiful brotha!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 15 2006, 11:34 PM~6768551
> *Looks Beautiful brotha!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 15 2006, 10:43 PM~6768583
> *x2 :0
> *


x3 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

slickkkkkk dude, looks great good work on the paint job, keep postin em up~!


----------



## SAUL

ARMANDO LOOKS FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL JUST LIKE ALL YOUR OTHER MODELS :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

All the rides look great Armando. :thumbsup: 




the rest of you need to stay in check and mind your manners. :uh:


----------



## Kirby

Looking great armando! I like that color!


----------



## Linc

the color is awsome! i wish they made that i a retail bottle! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

I agree linc. I'd like to know what type of clear coat you used on that car?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

I WILL POST PICTURES OF THE PAINT THAT I USE TOMORROW


----------



## stilldownivlife

man that paint has my mouthwatering :0 :thumbsup: soo clean

i cant wait to see the paint on krazy4you those patterns are gonna be trickey :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

Here's a couple shots of "She Devil" at the San Diego Indoor Show in September 2006. Now let's sit back and watch Armando work his magic.


----------



## ptman2002

wow armondo flores, thats one of the names that got me started in some hardcore customizing. seeing some of these pics brings back memories, lol. i have all the LRB issues except for the very first one which i never found and always looked for his work in them back in the day. glad to see he is still turning out some top notch models.

also if anyone has an extra of that LRB issue and would be up for selling it or something let me know.


----------



## King Of Rimz

It looks absolutely gorgeous


----------



## mitchapalooza65

armando get some more pics up whenever you can dude, i love seein em---even of your projects that are still underway


----------



## drasticbean

JUST BEAUTIFUL..!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>REPLICA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armando, the paint looks perfect, just like the real deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*SHE DEVIL'S* :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

i think i just got happy in tha pants


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 17 2006, 11:25 PM~6777543
> *         i think i just got happy in tha pants
> *


you like da sex crime?

high five!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 17 2006, 09:35 PM~6777619
> *you like da sex crime?
> 
> high five!!
> *




HAHAHAHHAHA!!!! scooby wanna make a tha romance inside of queen latiffffaa??? 

not wif force, not wif force


----------



## mitchapalooza65

but i forgot to compliment the rides, agreed------beautiful work-----but like i always so, cant see enough of your stuff man--_MORE PICS!!!


----------



## Kirby

The paint and clear coat ??? i'm still wondering what you use bro.


----------



## zfelix

there both fuggin beautiful!!! 

but why 2 of them :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

one for me, one for armando duh


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## importmadness

u just wanted to say u have some sick skills.. keep up the good work..


----------



## drnitrus

lookin real good mando


----------



## bigal602

nice job brother, your learning!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>THE PAINT THAT I USE IS HOUSE OF KOLORS</span></span>*


----------



## Linc

What a sexy car! :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

wow its gonna be really clean, interior is clean just like the body-----good work mando cant wait to see it all pieced together


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 18 2006, 11:47 PM~6783701
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2006, 11:28 PM~6778271
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## twinn

BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 20 2006, 12:15 AM~6789724
> *BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 looks fuckin clean bro :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Clean as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Car looks awesome! Paintjob is flawless! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

Makin it look easy!!


----------



## kansascutty

AMAZING!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

ugh sick!


----------



## King Of Rimz

:0 HOLY SMOKES MANDO, THAT IS FUCKIN BAD ASS


----------



## SAUL

DAMM MANDO TE DAJASTE CAER LA GRENA IT LOOKS LIKE A BABY SHE DEVIL :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

That ranfla's firme Homie! uffin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

a second comment on that paintwork, looks great bro----clean build


----------



## Linc

WOW! THIS CAR IS BEAUTIFUL! lOVE THE COLOR! VERY CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 NICE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 22 2006, 12:21 AM~6802244
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
fuken nice


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 22 2006, 12:19 AM~6802242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice steering wheel :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 :worship: :worship: :0 
speachless


----------



## SOLO1

DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 408models

Very nice and clean as always MP. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes

BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

:worship:


----------



## Stickz

real clean


----------



## oldskool 67

WOW, NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

My christmas gift to Audie Muñoz.


----------



## bigal602

nice job brother! merry x-mas.


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## mitchapalooza65

wow---mando that is one inspirational display case my friend....every car in there is top knotch i love seeing your pics bro----merry xmas to you too


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 24 2006, 06:31 PM~6817394
> *My christmas gift to Audie Muñoz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice pic mando


----------



## SAUL

THE BEST GIFT A MAN CAN GET A REPLICA OF HIS PRIDE AND JOY NICE VERY NICE MANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 19 2006, 11:08 PM~6789703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship::worship:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LIFESTYLE








*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 VERY BAD ASS BRO NICE DETAIL ON THA RECLINING SEATS :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

wowwww i cant wait to see more progress


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 30 2006, 12:14 AM~6860440
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:0 wow nice job Mando *


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

more pics! get some angles of that thing


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

HERE IS THE INTERIOR READY FOR PAINT


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 never seen so many peices :0


----------



## oldskool 67

"Sunset Strip", lookin good! I like watchin Armando get these expensive unbuilt collector kits and start cuttin em up. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

this pic is just awesome :thumbsup: :0 



> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 25 2006, 02:01 AM~6818983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*PINK ON A 65??????* :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

I was going to attempt to replicate the 80' monte "Paradise". but after seeing some of these rides i'm gonna have to adjust my approach, lol.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2007, 10:51 AM~6910312
> *I was going to attempt to replicate the 80' monte "Paradise". but after seeing some of these rides i'm gonna have to adjust my approach, lol.
> *



*DON'T STOP*

DO IT . JAMES THE OWNER WILL LIKE TO SEE HIS CAR DONE IN A MODEL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 5 2007, 01:24 PM~6910654
> *DON'T STOP
> 
> DO IT . JAMES THE OWNER WILL LIKE TO SEE HIS CAR DONE IN A MODEL
> *


I'm still going to do it...but after seeing your cars i'm gonna have to step up to the lifestyle standards, lol. 

If you got any detailed photos of the real car, please forward them on to me, i've only got the magazine pictures and a few others to go by


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2007, 01:55 PM~6910969
> *I'm still going to do it...but after seeing your cars i'm gonna have to step up to the lifestyle standards, lol.
> 
> If you got any detailed photos of the real car, please forward them on to me, i've only got the magazine pictures and a few others to go by
> *


x2


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2007, 08:55 PM~6910969
> *I'm still going to do it...but after seeing your cars i'm gonna have to step up to the lifestyle standards, lol.
> 
> If you got any detailed photos of the real car, please forward them on to me, i've only got the magazine pictures and a few others to go by
> *


Ryan, I have alot of pics of Paradise on my other computer. I'll send them to you if you want them.


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 5 2007, 09:39 AM~6910214
> *PINK ON A 65?????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this a lifestyle replica too???


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 5 2007, 09:39 AM~6910214
> *LOOKS GREAT, I LIKIN THAT KOLOR FOR MY '58</span>*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*SUNSET STRIP*

DOOR HINGES





















SUNSET STRIP BOTTOM MOLDED, READY FOR PAINT


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PAINT.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

omg nice


----------



## MKD904

That frame is so crazy lookin......

Looks good so far......keep us posted.


----------



## jevries

Excellent as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 12 2007, 09:53 PM~6974917
> *SUNSET STRIP
> 
> DOOR HINGES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNSET STRIP BOTTOM MOLDED, READY FOR PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 the chrome looks real good Mando. I'll call you in the morning


----------



## ItalianStallion131

wow thats the bomb


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 12 2007, 09:53 PM~6974917
> *SUNSET STRIP
> 
> DOOR HINGES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNSET STRIP BOTTOM MOLDED, READY FOR PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HOLY SHIT I JUST NOTICED SOMETHING.... CHECK THE DOORS MAYNE, THE OPEN UP LIKE A REAL CAR :0


----------



## SOLO1

A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Not to hijack your topic Mondo !











With hinges mondo is useing These let the doors open up both ways ! Into the car ( LIKE MOST REAL 1:1) or over the finders ! 


Thanks for sharing progress on this Mondo , NOW whats up with TATOO YOU !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 13 2007, 01:14 PM~6978127
> *:0 HOLY SHIT I JUST NOTICED SOMETHING.... CHECK THE DOORS MAYNE, THE OPEN UP LIKE A REAL CAR :0
> *




yup  he posted those hinges up so people could see how it was done  

That mr.obsessive guy has another method that also works very well


----------



## Linc

I LIKE IT!!! VERY NICE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2007, 03:22 PM~6978155
> *Not  to  hijack  your  topic  Mondo !
> 
> 
> With  hinges  mondo  is  useing  These  let the  doors  open up  both  ways !  Into the  car  ( LIKE  MOST  REAL 1:1)  or  over  the finders !
> Thanks  for  sharing  progress  on this  Mondo  ,  NOW    whats  up  with  TATOO YOU !
> *


in 62 the doors opened up outside the fender, not tucking in. I'm not sure what year they started changing on the impalas though. But i like the fact you can choose either way


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*65 IMPALA*


P A T T E R N S :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

MANDO, IS THAT GOLD LEAF ON THERE? LOOKIN GREAT!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
VERY CLEAN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## zfelix

lookin good mando what kind of tape are you using??? 3m???


----------



## bigal602

have WALT stripe that bad boy!


----------



## lonnie

That 68 caprice is CLEAN!!!









MEAN


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 14 2007, 02:17 AM~6982870
> *65 IMPALA
> P A T T E R N S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*SUNSET STRIP*

IS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thats EXACT bro good work. in the console, that indention----it looks like its real because it has the sunken in part, but then the seperate level lining the edge on the bottom----that makes no snese i know but good work


----------



## 5.0man

MASTERPIECESMCC please email me thankyou.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

P R I V A T E M E S S A G E H I M I F Y O U W A N T T O T A L K T O H I M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech

MASTERPIECESMCC, WHERE DID YOU GET THE CONVERT BOOT FOR THE 65??? AND THAT IS LOOKIN TIGHT!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2007, 09:20 AM~7000371
> *MASTERPIECESMCC, WHERE DID YOU GET THE CONVERT BOOT FOR THE 65??? AND THAT IS LOOKIN TIGHT!!!
> *


THEY COME IN THE 65 CONVERT KIT, IT EVEN COME'S WITH A TOP UP. 

THIS RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD ARMANDO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, awesome detail... very clean build so far...


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA

LIFESTYLE

COMING UP!!!!! :biggrin: 








*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

patterns are really symmetrical good work


----------



## twinn

nice :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 16 2007, 08:34 AM~7000075
> *
> HEY GEORGE ..... LETS PAINT SUNSET STRIP ON FRIDAY AT YOUR SHOP AND VIDEO TAPE IT :biggrin:*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 17 2007, 04:37 PM~7014764
> *
> HEY GEORGE ..... LETS PAINT SUNSET STRIP ON FRIDAY AT YOUR SHOP AND VIDEO TAPE IT    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels

THESE ARE SOME BADD ASS RIDES


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 17 2007, 04:37 PM~7014764
> *
> HEY GEORGE ..... LETS PAINT SUNSET STRIP ON FRIDAY AT YOUR SHOP AND VIDEO TAPE IT    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: HE SAYS TO PAINT IT YOURSELF, HE'S GONNA BE AT THE MEETING AT DANNY'S SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
J/K MANDO CALL ME WE'LL CARPOOL ON FRIDAY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 17 2007, 06:04 PM~7015056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak: HE SAYS TO PAINT IT YOURSELF, HE'S GONNA BE AT THE MEETING AT DANNY'S SHOP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> J/K MANDO CALL ME WE'LL CARPOOL ON FRIDAY
> *


 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 17 2007, 04:04 PM~7015056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak: HE SAYS TO PAINT IT YOURSELF, HE'S GONNA BE AT THE MEETING AT DANNY'S SHOP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> J/K MANDO CALL ME WE'LL CARPOOL ON FRIDAY
> *


YEAH, I'LL GO ALSO..WHAT TIME WE MEETING?


----------



## bigal602

just bought my hummer, gotta break it in, im in!


----------



## 8albert8

dam those are some nice cars


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 17 2007, 06:54 PM~7016240
> *just bought my hummer, gotta break it in, im in!
> *


  
shotgun :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 17 2007, 07:35 PM~7016621
> *
> shotgun :biggrin:
> *





....blitz? lol


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LA CONECTA</span>[/b] :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 17 2007, 09:23 PM~7017626
> *LA CONECTA</span>* :biggrin:
> [/b]


thanks for the conecta on the ride Mando. I went right now but nothing


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 17 2007, 11:13 PM~7017561
> *....blitz? lol
> *


i dont know if anybody caught it or if im just a tard but thats kinda funny :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

its saturday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

If im correct, you guys did some painting yesterday!!!! PICSSS!!


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 16 2007, 09:56 PM~7008761
> *REPLICA
> 
> LIFESTYLE
> 
> COMING UP!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
any body got a pic of the actual car*


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 21 2007, 10:01 PM~7050264
> *any body got a pic of the actual car
> *


 :cheesy: 
here ya go


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 20 2007, 10:02 AM~7039074
> *its saturday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> If im correct, you guys did some painting yesterday!!!!  PICSSS!!
> *



Its Now Sunday And in A FEw Hours it will be monday and still no pics :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 21 2007, 10:16 PM~7050476
> *Its Now Sunday And in A FEw Hours it will be monday and still no pics :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: 
Good things come to those who wait.....
















































j/k WHERE ARE THE PICS MANDO????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 17 2007, 08:23 PM~7017626
> *LA CONECTA</span>* :biggrin:
> [/b]



Hey Mondo,

What about doing a 61 convertible..... :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 21 2007, 09:18 PM~7050501
> *:cheesy:
> Good things come to those who wait.....
> j/k WHERE ARE THE PICS MANDO????????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## MRE-50L

Man these kitts are awsome , were not so luckie in AUS to get kitts of our built cars , but im lovin see'n all them replica builds , ive spent about 8 hours or so just going through all the posts - looking , reading , but still all i can say is Friggin AwSome builds . 


Mental note to self - Dig out old kits from garage  and get started again .


----------



## mitchapalooza65

im waiting on pics of the paint!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jan 22 2007, 11:06 AM~7053820
> *Hey Mondo,
> 
> What about doing a 61 convertible..... :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: NO :angry:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

I like all yall cars I wish one day to build somthin that even come close to yall cars well Duces!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*AT LA CONNECTA*


----------



## mitchapalooza65

slickkkkk mando, color is exact!!!!! GOOD WORK!

when will you be adding the patterns and what not?


----------



## oldskool 67

"SUNSET STRIP" Se ve bien chingon, Armando!


----------



## modeltech

DAMN!! AWESOME MAN, LOVE THAT COLOR!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey mando 67 looks niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 26 2007, 08:55 AM~7091998
> *AT LA CONNECTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOLY FUCKIN' SHIT, THAT IS BAD ASS MANDO


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 26 2007, 06:54 PM~7096909
> *HOLY FUCKIN' SHIT, THAT IS BAD ASS MANDO
> *


x2 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 26 2007, 06:18 PM~7097067
> *x2 :0
> *


x3


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 26 2007, 07:21 PM~7097102
> *x3
> *


x4 :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 26 2007, 06:24 PM~7097130
> *x4  :0
> *



x5??


----------



## Models IV Life

IS THAT MANDO??? DOESN'T LOOK LIKE HIM!!...ANHOW CAR LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

yup thats mondo


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 25 2007, 06:53 PM~7087017
> * :angry: NO :angry:
> *



EXCUSE ME...BUT YOU AINT MONDO FUCKER...... :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jan 26 2007, 07:54 PM~7097915
> *EXCUSE ME...BUT YOU AINT MONDO FUCKER...... :uh:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: SO I STILL SAY NO :biggrin: :biggrin: 
just fuckin' with ya Pete :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 26 2007, 06:58 PM~7097946
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: SO I STILL SAY NO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> just fuckin' with ya Pete :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW...... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Armando is the one with the airbrush, looks like some other dude looking at it though


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 27 2007, 12:44 AM~7099869
> *Armando is the one with the airbrush, looks like some other dude looking at it though
> *


na i think armando is the one in the back on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THE OTHER GUY IS GEORGE, THE OWNER OF SUNSET STRIP :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 27 2007, 01:05 AM~7100001
> *THE OTHER GUY IS GEORGE, THE OWNER OF SUNSET STRIP :biggrin:
> *


u go to the shop of where the cars at to get a better view of it when doin ur painting and graphics?


----------



## jevries

Looks clean as hell! Excellent job! Hope to see more of those pictures.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*I WAS CLEANING MY ROOM TODAY AND I FOUND THIS!* :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE FIND, LOOKIN GREAT


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 31 2007, 12:07 AM~7135708
> *NICE FIND, LOOKIN GREAT
> *


x2


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 30 2007, 11:29 PM~7135825
> *x2
> *



X3


----------



## BigPoppa

Armando, can you take pics of stuff with the lights working?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

wish I could just clean my room and find a couple of sick ass builds


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MY EL DORADO PROJECT*


----------



## Pokey

Damn, that El Dorado is gonna be sweet!

Never seen one molded in orange before, both of mine are molded in white. Did it start it's life as a promo?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

updates on the other builds at all????


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 19 2007, 04:55 PM~7300851
> *updates on the other builds at all????
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Feb 25 2007, 02:48 PM~7348267
> *
> *



He got up with me and mentioned that hes realllllly busy on his real car, so doesnt have too much time for the kits right now---hopefully soon though i cant wait!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

OK...

I HAD A LITTLE TIME LEFT TODAY AND I WORK ON THIS CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

WOW BRO YOU DO AMAZING WORK :biggrin: .


----------



## esco64

any updates on sunset strip


----------



## Mr.1/16th

very sweet collection armando!! good to see you up in the forum carnal!! pm me sometime! laters!! :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF

ARMANDO U DO REALLY GREAT WORK....R ANY OF THEM 4 SELL? :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 25 2007, 07:46 PM~7350287
> *OK...
> 
> I HAD A LITTLE TIME LEFT TODAY AND I WORK ON THIS CADDY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## wagonguy

you know what i JUST noticed... its says "where NUTHIG is impossible"

nut hig?:roflmao: 

is that a new word???:0 

jsut messing witch ya, i do alot fo my own typing mistakes too  

ill shutup now... and go in my corner...


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 im dying to see the paint for the caddy :thumbsup: 

hustle and flow right?


----------



## rodburner1974

sweet projects! i am only curious of one thing. what size are the wheels? i can't figure out of it is the picture or me, but the wheels look smaller than i usually see. what brang are they? do they have custom sleeves on them?


----------



## 65lorider

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 10 2007, 04:20 PM~7451457
> *sweet projects! i am only curious of one thing. what size are the wheels? i can't figure out of it is the picture or me, but the wheels look smaller than i usually see. what brang are they? do they have custom sleeves on them?
> *


x2. or either the tires are smaller


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LIFESTYLE[/b]


----------



## lonnie

NIIICCCCE :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider

cant wait thats gonna be bad


----------



## zfelix

i was about to buy a real one of those for 1,500 but i missed out and it got sold


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 10 2007, 03:20 PM~7451457
> *sweet projects! i am only curious of one thing. what size are the wheels? i can't figure out of it is the picture or me, but the wheels look smaller than i usually see. what brang are they? do they have custom sleeves on them?
> *


he makes his own rims and tires


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 10 2007, 07:49 PM~7452128
> *he makes his own rims and tires
> *


:0 i wanna see some close ups :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Can't wait to see how that '72 turns out, one of my favorite body-styles!


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 10 2007, 06:39 PM~7452089
> *LIFESTYLE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :0 KILLER??? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 11 2007, 12:49 AM~7453160
> *:0 i wanna see some close ups  :biggrin:
> *


then you should take the time to read this topic, pics are posted


----------



## Linc

any progress pics!?! :biggrin:


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 26 2006, 08:15 PM~5124899
> *MY 1964 IMPALA  1/64 SCALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OF MY HOTWHEELS COLECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammmmmmmmmmm,that must of took some skill


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 31 2007, 01:05 AM~7135699
> *I WAS CLEANING MY ROOM TODAY AND I FOUND THIS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a sick ass truck and the 59 in hot too...


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:worship: YOU HAVE SOME KILLER BUILDS BRO.


----------



## stilldownivlife

any paint on hustle & flow yet ??

im dying to see it


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*TATTOO YOU*


----------



## ElMonte74'

HOLY SHIT  :wow:  THATS CLEAN BRO :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fucking speechless.....


----------



## betoscustoms

MANDO, PM ME OR GIVE ME A CALL, THANKS, beto


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 24 2007, 11:09 PM~7767919
> *TATTOO YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey mando give me a call tomarrow bro


----------



## vengence

damn mando thats some high caliber work.....


good to see you back in here man,,


----------



## bigal602

hes the man !
beautiful bro.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*THANK YOU GUYS!!!*


----------



## modeltech

awesome as usual!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

ohh thats baddd :thumbsup: 







> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 25 2007, 01:09 AM~7767919
> *TATTOO YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Firefly

Amazing, just amazing


----------



## tyhodge07

:worship:


----------



## Miloh

Absolutly Beautiful work but.....

The murals??? the Murals??? How???
What method do you use for these I see on the deck lids?

Thanks Miloh.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looks Kool Armando


don v


----------



## ElRafa

Man thats badass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

SE MIRA MUY CHINGON CARNAL.


----------



## vengence

:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 26 2007, 10:55 AM~7091998
> *TTT </span> this then give us some updates on this baby doll ! :biggrin:*


----------



## kdogg213

I LOV THA WORK 
NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## bigal602

MANDO STOP TEASING AND POST PICS.


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Black64s

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 25 2007, 12:36 PM~7771074
> *:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> ohh thats baddd :thumbsup:
> *


Amazing Work mad Props!!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*I WILL POST PICTURES LATER* :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

cant wait to see this all striped up mando


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

<span style='colorrange'>*L I F E S T Y L E*


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: another masterpiece :yes: 
fantastic paint & bodywork :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 07:28 AM~7991582
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2

This beauty is lookin' outstanding!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 09:28 AM~7991582
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X3 Beautiful work man.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 28 2007, 10:06 AM~7992259
> *X3 Beautiful work man.
> *


x4 beautiful as always.....


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2007, 12:15 PM~7992326
> *x4 beautiful as always.....
> *


x5


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD ARMANDO. ANOTHER CLEAN MASTERPIECE.  :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

right click save :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L I F E S T Y L E*


----------



## bigal602

hurry up and finish!!
looking sweet brother! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

DAMN!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looking f*&king great!!!
got any pics of the real pimp juice?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

they look real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07

:worship:


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN THOSE ARE CLEAN MANDO


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 28 2007, 02:06 PM~7993583
> *looking f*&king great!!!
> got any pics of the real pimp juice?
> *


----------



## Pokey

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Linc

nice work!!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

you should be able to get it done with no problem!!
"esta chingon"...


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L I F E S T Y L E*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L I F E S T Y L E*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L I F E S T Y L E*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WHAT'S UP ALBERT FIREMAN63

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow: man that looks great 
i love your paint work - looks just like the real one's


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DREAM ON

HEY MANDO...THIS IS TONY. I NOE YOU FROM GORGE SHOP IN CHATSWORTH..
MAN YOU GET DOWN ...I SEEN SUNSTRIP MODEL OHHHH MAN ... :biggrin: 

I JUST SEEN ALL YOUR PAGE'S MAN GOOD JOB.... :thumbsup: ..

HEY MANDO HOW MUCH WORK YOU THINK ...ORGULLO-MEXICANO..WILL TAKE.
JUST WONDERING.. 










:biggrin: 










I'LL RIGHT MANDO...LET ME NOE....


----------



## hawkeye1777

damn.....that'd be a bad ass model!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 31 2007, 02:23 PM~8015889
> *damn.....that'd be a bad ass model!!
> *


If i saw that as 1/25 i have to lay a towel over the keyboard so drool wouldnt get on it :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 31 2007, 03:52 PM~8016193
> *If i saw that as 1/25 i have to lay a towel over the keyboard so drool wouldnt get on it :0
> *


sure it would be drool?

just do me a favor... look at your palm

and say NO


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 31 2007, 03:02 PM~8016270
> *sure it would be drool?
> 
> just do me a favor... look at your palm
> 
> and say NO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL

:wave: :wave: MANDO


----------



## bigal602

hurry up FLORES!


----------



## ElRafa

Looks baddass Mando


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

Mando you got some serious skills!!! been a fan of your work since that lrb article on your work (from back in da 90's), keep it up... that pimp juice is looking tight!!!
keep us all posted!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L I F E S T Y L E












































*


----------



## zfelix




----------



## BiggC

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

nice, is there a color going over the whole car or is that how its gonna be?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L I F E S T Y L E 




MATERIALS

BARE-METAL
CORDLESS DRAMEL
EXACTO KNIFE
COMPOUND
METAL RULER
Q-TIPS










PUT SOME COMPOUND ON Q-TIP










USE THE DRAMEL AT SLOW SPEED









NEED SOME CLEAR OVER TO PROTECTED







*


----------



## tyhodge07

that looks good, i like how u did that :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GREAT LESSON


----------



## Miloh

I see a list of supplies and a pict of the finished model. What am I missing?? What happend??

Miloh.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 3 2007, 08:42 PM~8036204
> *I see a list of supplies and a pict of the finished model. What am I missing?? What happend??
> 
> Miloh.
> *


DEE, DEE, DEE. SELF EXPLANATORY


----------



## Miloh

Well alrighty then I guess I'll just have to let this one go. I have no clue what it's all about.

Miloh.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 4 2007, 12:42 AM~8036204
> *I see a list of supplies and a pict of the finished model. What am I missing?? What happend??
> 
> Miloh.
> *


its showing you how to do the swurle (spelling, i just had a brain freeze) effect in the bmf


----------



## Miloh

Ok I can see that now. I would have never even noticed the swirls in it. I thought it had something to do with the design, or the way the BMF pattern was cut out. even after you pointed it out I still can't make out the swirls very good.

Thanks.


----------



## stilldownivlife

[/quote]


:0 damn now that is attention to detail :thumbsup: love the candy factory logo :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Miloh+Jun 3 2007, 08:51 PM~8036238-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well alrighty then I guess I'll just have to let this one go. I have no clue what it's all about.
> 
> Miloh.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 3 2007, 08:16 PM~8036034
> *SORRY MILOH, I DID NOT KNOW YOU DID NOT KNOW WHAT SILVER LEAF IS.</span>*


----------



## ALL"D"AY

:0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 3 2007, 09:16 PM~8036034
> *L I F E S T Y L E
> MATERIALS
> 
> BARE-METAL
> CORDLESS DRAMEL
> EXACTO KNIFE
> COMPOUND
> METAL RULER
> Q-TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT SOME COMPOUND ON Q-TIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USE THE DRAMEL AT SLOW SPEED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED SOME CLEAR OVER TO PROTECTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

:0 this is what u were talkin to me about on the phone huh mando shit u make it lookeasy LOL thanks for sharing pics of the lil tip u have *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

:thumbsup: nice lesson on the chrome or gold leaf!! :0


----------



## Miloh

Oh shit Beto. I do know about silver leaf. I thought it was just BMF cut out in a nice curving pattern and laid out on the hood. I didn't notice the swirls. I just couldn't understand what the dremel and ruler and compound was needed for LOL!!! Now that I see the swirls I got the picture.

Thanks.


----------



## casino2595

mando, what rims are those that you use on your mock ups? 
awsome work!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 3 2007, 07:46 PM~8035334
> *L I F E S T Y L E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


:thumbsup:*


----------



## bigal602

sick brother just sick!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WHATS UP JAMES AND ALBERT :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 4 2007, 08:10 AM~8037512
> *WHATS UP JAMES AND ALBERT :biggrin:
> *


WHEN I SAID WORK ON YOUR CAR, I MEAN THE ONE BIGGER THAN YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 3 2007, 09:16 PM~8036034
> *LOOKING GOOD ARMANDO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.  </span>*


----------



## Miloh

Hey Beto, I can see it now. this is the one that was messing with my head man. I could not make it out. It looked like upholstry thread to me, Like it had been run through a sewing machine. Don't know it that makes any sence but after all the coaching I can see it now. Thanks to all, I even got a place to try it out. :biggrin: 



USE THE DRAMEL AT SLOW SPEED










Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 4 2007, 07:46 AM~8037689
> *Hey Beto, I can see it now. this is the one that was messing with my head man. I could not make it out. It looked like upholstry thread to me, Like it had been run through a sewing machine. Don't know it that makes any sence but after all the coaching I can see it now. Thanks to all, I even got a place to try it out. :biggrin:
> USE THE DRAMEL AT SLOW SPEED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miloh.
> *


IT'S REAL HARD TO GET THEM MARK'S. WHEN I DO THEM ON THE REAL CAR'S I USE MY THUMB AND THEY GOT TO LOOK RIGHT. THANK'S FOR THE HEAD'S UP..


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 3 2007, 11:53 PM~8036253
> *its showing you how to do the swirl (spelling, i just had a brain freeze) effect in the bmf
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 09:52 AM~8037723
> *IT'S REAL HARD TO GET THEM MARK'S.  WHEN I DO THEM ON THE REAL CAR'S I USE MY THUMB AND THEY GOT TO LOOK RIGHT.  THANK'S FOR THE HEAD'S UP..
> *


i heard from a real good leafer to use a bottle cap with a glue stick melted to the inside and cotton wrapped in velvet stretched outside the cap.  im aspiring in being an all arounder.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 4 2007, 02:56 PM~8040373
> *i heard from a real good leafer to use a bottle cap with a glue stick melted to the inside and cotton wrapped in velvet stretched outside the cap.   im aspiring in being an all arounder.
> *


JUST A LIL PRESSURE AND YOUR THUMB DOES THE JOB. THAT WAS A TIP FROM 2 OF THE GREATS DANNY D AND JOE FROM JOE'S AUTO WORKS. 2 OF MY TEACHER'S....


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 05:17 PM~8040530
> *JUST A LIL PRESSURE AND YOUR THUMB DOES THE JOB.  THAT WAS A TIP FROM 2 OF THE GREATS DANNY D AND JOE FROM JOE'S AUTO WORKS. 2 OF MY TEACHER'S....
> *


just suggesting but imo i don't think i could do it like that.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@May 30 2007, 11:15 PM~8012943
> *HEY MANDO...THIS IS TONY. I NOE YOU FROM GORGE SHOP IN CHATSWORTH..
> MAN YOU GET DOWN ...I SEEN SUNSTRIP MODEL OHHHH MAN ... :biggrin:
> 
> I JUST SEEN ALL YOUR PAGE'S MAN  GOOD JOB.... :thumbsup: ..
> 
> HEY MANDO HOW MUCH WORK YOU THINK ...ORGULLO-MEXICANO..WILL TAKE.
> JUST WONDERING..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL RIGHT MANDO...LET ME NOE....
> *


HELL YEAH , JUST LIKE THE REAL ONE , THAT ONE WOULD TAKE IT ALL :werd:


----------



## raystrey

Homie any chances you can get me more pictures of this car?



























[/quote]

please PM me


----------



## bigal602

TTT


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

dont keep us waiting too long Mando!  :biggrin:


----------



## STREETWERKZ

these are so amazing that i had to bring my old lady in the room to check them out! 




wow! !


----------



## bigal602

MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB[/b]




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

HERE ARE SOME OF MY PICTURES AT YOUR HOUSE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WELCOME TO THE CLUB BIGAL602


YOU WAITED TO LONG :biggrin: 


I WANT TO SEE MORE PICTURES


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 15 2007, 08:10 PM~8114035
> *MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB*
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> HERE ARE SOME OF MY PICTURES AT YOUR HOUSE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



lets see more pics of this uffin:

doows open mayne? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

congrats and nice work big al


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

dayum those are some nice rides!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigal602

L I F E S T Y L E










CAR IS UNDER NEW CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

*L I F E S T Y L E 

GOT THE CAR BACK FROM BUGGS FROM ARIZONA


















*


----------



## Pokey

DAMN! Drop dead GORGEOUS! Can't wait to see how these look when they're finished!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 17 2007, 01:25 AM~8119563
> *DAMN! Drop dead GORGEOUS! Can't wait to see how these look when they're finished!
> *


hell yeah!!


----------



## bigal602

*ALADIN*


----------



## bigal602

*L I F E S T Y L E

MORE PICTURES

















*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

definitely a masterpiece.......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 11:14 PM~8132332
> *definitely a masterpiece.......
> *


 :0 :0 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 11:14 PM~8132332
> *definitely a masterpiece.......
> *


X200,000,000,000


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 11:14 PM~8132332
> *definitely a masterpiece.......
> *


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup: 
hopefully it will inspire you guys.
KEEP building!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 19 2007, 01:34 PM~8135608
> *:thumbsup:
> hopefully it will inspire you guys.
> KEEP building!
> *



I recall seeing your rides in LRB magazine. 

Do you have pics of your older rides? I remember that green with envy replica had a badass interior. And all I saw was a glimpse in the magazine.


----------



## MARINATE

CONGRAT'S ALBERT....NOW JUST BRING THEM OVER I'LL STORE THEM FOR YOU!


----------



## bigal602

i am outfitting all my old rims with Armandos Masterpieces rims,
so you will see some pics soon.


----------



## ElMonte74'

BIG AL THAT 64 IS CLEAN BRO


----------



## bigal602

thanks homies me and Armando got some more stuff up ou sleeves.
i spent a good part of last Friday going over some projects.


----------



## 5.0man

nice impalas.....


----------



## 1ofaknd

bigal, looks like you found your spot there, fit right in with all those works of art, can't wait to see more.


----------



## vengence

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 19 2007, 10:41 AM~8135651
> *i am outfitting all my old rims with Armandos Masterpieces rims,
> so you will see some pics soon.
> *



used wheel/tire sale???? :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

no bro sorry, but funny :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Best of the best...mos def! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Now I'm gonna give it a go my self and see what I can come up with on the paint thing.


----------



## bigal602

do it bro thats the only way you learn and get better
( yeah like if i painted these cars myself) :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 20 2007, 02:39 PM~8142279
> *do it bro thats the only way you learn and get better
> ( yeah like if i painted these cars myself) :biggrin:
> *



BIGAL !



My hats off to your bro ! Your honest about not doing your own shit ! Alot of other builders would roll around takin the credit of the paint and fake talk it up like they did ! 


But on another note ! The cars a lookin very good !


----------



## bigal602

thanks bro gotta give credit where credit is due.
i feel obligated to dream and bring these beautiful real cars to our scale.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 20 2007, 02:48 PM~8142316
> *thanks bro gotta give credit where credit is due.
> i feel obligated to dream and bring these beautiful real cars to our scale.
> *



and we love them when you do ! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

*L I F E S T Y L E

REPLICA :biggrin: 

















*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yet another masterpiece in the works....


----------



## BiggC

Thats fookin' nice man!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 27 2007, 01:17 AM~8184793
> *L I F E S T Y L E
> 
> REPLICA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:0 :biggrin:*


----------



## jevries

So what color is that exactly? Always wondered, it looks stunning by the way!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 27 2007, 12:17 AM~8184793
> * :0  :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD ALBERT  </span>*


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup: 
thanks all
Jevries i will find out color for you.
has a pearl in it. still needs to be 
pinstriped and cleared.


----------



## 408models

sik bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 27 2007, 07:08 AM~8185804
> *:thumbsup:
> thanks all
> Jevries i will find out color for you.
> has a pearl in it. still needs to be
> pinstriped and cleared.
> *


Thanks man! I want to paint my 1/12 bel Air like that. The one I already build was just painted metallic warm yellow...it def doesn't look the same...


----------



## bigal602

yeah this looks more pearlly yellowish in person.
the clear will make it pop once its on.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WHAT'S UP JAMES

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

them rides are looking good homie's.


----------



## bigal602

:biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

keep em coming


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 26 2007, 11:23 PM~8184817
> *So what color is that exactly? Always wondered, it looks stunning by the way!
> *



goodluck findin out the color i asked already and they said the painter took it to the grave with him what exact color the real car is but the replica looks damn near perfect lookin good guys


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 28 2007, 05:09 AM~8193032
> *goodluck findin out the color i asked already and they said the painter took it to the grave with him what exact color the real car is but the replica looks damn near perfect lookin good guys
> *


Damn near is fine with me... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 28 2007, 05:09 AM~8193032
> *goodluck findin out the color i asked already and they said the painter took it to the grave with him what exact color the real car is but the replica looks damn near perfect lookin good guys
> *


::biggrin: you never asked me what color it was.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 08:39 AM~8193828
> *::biggrin: you never asked me what color it was.
> *


Your still alive right? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 28 2007, 08:51 AM~8193922
> *Your still alive right? :biggrin:
> *


  and you know this man... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 08:52 AM~8193927
> * and you know this man... :biggrin:
> *


So bring it on! Whats the color? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 28 2007, 10:23 AM~8194514
> *So bring it on! Whats the butterschotch.*


----------



## jevries

So, prolly silver base, cannarie yellow that's a candy right?


----------



## H8R PROOF

WILL U BUILD A MODEL 4 A PAYIN CUSTOMER? DONT HAVE THE SKILLS THAT U DO


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L I F E S T Y L E 

REPLICA

























































*


----------



## twinn

THATS COMING OUT CLEAN


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

DAMMMMNNN 
i cant get enough of your rides 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Lookin sick as always.....post a pix of the real one.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 30 2007, 12:32 PM~8208969
> *L I F E S T Y L E
> 
> REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*what year Rivi are those spokes from? im keeping my eye on this one i love this car*


----------



## holly.hoodlum

damn...


----------



## oldskool 67

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602

*L I F E S T Y L E 

REPLICA








*


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 1 2007, 10:04 AM~8212664
> *L I F E S T Y L E
> 
> REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

thats my favorite lifestyle car and u captured it like it is looks real good *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 1 2007, 10:34 AM~8212786
> *thats my favorite lifestyle car and u captured it like it is looks real good
> *


X2! Stunning ride..like all Lifestyle rides. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 30 2007, 01:38 PM~8209217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That car is bad ass......and your kit looks identical....are you doing the graphic down the side also.....can't wait to see more.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## King Of Rimz

LOOKING GOOD MANDO


----------



## bigal602

*L I F E S T Y L E



































*


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 1 2007, 04:09 PM~8213998
> *L I F E S T Y L E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


LOOKING REAL GOOD AL*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 1 2007, 04:12 PM~8214011
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD AL
> *


X-2 .............ALL THEM RIDES LOOKING GOOD GUY'S. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602

thanks all just trying to keep the homies motivated.
Like the boss says (Armando)
keep lowriding model building numero uno!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 1 2007, 04:36 PM~8214096
> *thanks all just trying to keep the homies motivated.
> Like the boss says SO LET'S KEEP PLASTIC MODEL BUILDING ALIVE...*


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

~WOW!~those look great bro keep up the alsome work :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

NUTHIN' BUT CLEAN RIDEZ !!




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 1 2007, 04:38 PM~8214109
> *  I KNOW ALOT OF MODEL BUILDER'S HAVE JOB'S AND PROBLEM'S.. I DO TOO. BUT BUILDING THESE PLASTIC WORK'S OF ART IS WHAT KEEP'S ME SAIN. :biggrin:
> 
> SO LET'S KEEP PLASTIC MODEL BUILDING ALIVE...
> *


WELL SAID ....


----------



## H8R PROOF

HEY ALBERT...WHEN CAN WE C A MOONFLOWER REPLICA? GR8 WORK BRO


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 28 2006, 08:26 PM~5336428
> *INFLUENCE  WHERE CAN I GET THIS KIT?..PM ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jul 6 2007, 07:37 PM~8251668
> *HEY ALBERT...WHEN CAN WE C A MOONFLOWER REPLICA?  GR8 WORK BRO
> *


give us time bro, gotta finish our other stuff :biggrin: .
alot of my older builds, replicas are getting the MASTERPIECES makeover


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 6 2007, 09:26 PM~8251921
> *give us time bro, gotta finish our other stuff :biggrin: .
> alot of my older builds, replicas are getting the MASTERPIECES makeover
> *


----------



## bigal602

*L I F E S T Y L E

REPLICA


This is my baby and the one that got me first published.
this took 3 different kits to make. It took 3
different people to make it the beauty that it still is.
Frank (cisco kid ) painted, Eddie Doll muraled, 
Lifestyle, AZ BUGGS pinstriped. this is my favorite model of all
my collection. it is currently getting the Masterpieces facelift
it needs. mind you this paint and model is close to 10 years old
and still shines like a MOTHERFUCKER.


























*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries

I remember that one from LRB, sickass model!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 16 2007, 11:37 PM~8119337
> *L I F E S T Y L E
> 
> GOT THE CAR BACK FROM BUGGS FROM ARIZONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

  *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: Dam these models are good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Pokey

I've always loved that Rivi!

Can't wait to see how it looks after it's "facelift", though I don't think it needs one!


----------



## bigal602

nothing major Pokey just new rims and im gonna permanately
seal doors and hood.
ive found when i dont cut out it makes the models look cleaner.
thats why alot of my new builds will no longer have open doors,
trunk, maybe hood.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Dressed to Kill is BADASS I have seen this in person :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 8 2007, 12:56 AM~8257154
> *Dressed to Kill is BADASS I have seen this in person  :thumbsup:
> *


nex time you go i wanna go  badd ass cars btw bigal


----------



## bigal602

El Rafa lives here, cool guy.
come down in Oct. got alot of surprises.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 8 2007, 07:36 AM~8258571
> *El Rafa lives here, cool guy.
> come down in Oct. got alot of surprises.
> *


I'm taking the wife with me on a little vac. And to meet J  , he said he's flying down to that show. First stop La Puente to caravan with the homis.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 8 2007, 11:55 AM~8259423
> *I'm taking the wife with me on a little vac. And to meet J  , he said he's flying down to that show. First stop La Puente to caravan with the homis.
> *


Going to book the tickets tommorow!  I will take some stuff with me as well.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 8 2007, 11:15 AM~8259535
> *Going to book the tickets tommorow!  I will take some stuff with me as well.
> *


TO SELL?


----------



## bigal602

RIGHT ON!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 8 2007, 08:36 AM~8258571
> *El Rafa lives here, cool guy.
> come down in Oct. got alot of surprises.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 8 2007, 12:40 PM~8259689
> *TO SELL?
> *


To Show. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 8 2007, 02:55 PM~8259423
> *I'm taking the wife with me on a little vac. And to meet J  , he said he's flying down to that show. First stop La Puente to caravan with the homis.
> *


get some pics :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF

BIGAL602 :wave: I GOT THE KIT THAT U SENT ME :thumbsup: THANX BRO :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

have fun with it :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 11 2007, 06:44 AM~8282174
> *have fun with it :thumbsup:
> *


WHERE CAN I GET SOME ACCESSORIES AT ..I CANT FIND ANY HOBBY SHOPS N MY AREA THAT CARRIES THE LO-LO SUPPLY & DEMAND.....WHEELS,PUMPS,BATTERIES,INTERIOR & HOK PAINT...POINT ME N THE RIGHT DIRECTION


----------



## 8-Ball

these are some awesome model good work


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L I F E S T Y L E

REPLICA



































*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries

Only the best!


----------



## 8-Ball

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

another clean ride....
tight...


----------



## Tip Slow

Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## Pokey

Okay, somebody is gonna have to come over here and help me get my jaw up off the floor!

Can't wait to see the Sun Goddess!


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup: Lookin good!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 13 2007, 07:12 PM~8304794
> *:thumbsup: Lookin good!
> *


X-2 HOMIE.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 13 2007, 06:12 PM~8304794
> *:thumbsup: Lookin good!
> *


X3


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L I F E S T Y L E 

REPLICA PROJECT






























































*


----------



## jevries

Cool to see how this ride comes along! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

WOW that looks nice!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Thats coming out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## MARINATE

:yes: :yes: :yes: hno: hno: NICE JOB MANDO!


----------



## twiztidmazda

keep up the good wrk i wish i had haft the skills yall have for model cars


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*P R O J E C T *


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

Great work. You make it look easy :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

looks clean bro, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Sungoddess is looking tight homie :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

thaz fuccin' tight....
klean riviera..


----------



## rodburner1974

very nice! :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 16 2007, 06:13 AM~8317394
> *Great work.  You make it look easy :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 x2


----------



## skeazy

keep up the goooood work homie your rides are bad as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 75MarkIV559

DAMN HOMIE I GIVE U MAD PROPS ON ALL THESE LIFESTYLE C.C CARS U DONE.. THEY LOOK DEAD ON LIKE THEM.. BEST MODELS I HAVE SEEN ON THIS SITE PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aeazy617

damn that rivi is clean as hell what kind of rims are those?


----------



## Highlander 64

> damn that rivi is clean as hell what kind of rims are those?
> [I believe they are 70 impala hubcaps with armandos rim rings]


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jul 11 2007, 08:09 PM~8287498
> *WHERE CAN I GET SOME ACCESSORIES AT ..I CANT FIND ANY HOBBY SHOPS N MY AREA THAT CARRIES THE LO-LO SUPPLY & DEMAND.....WHEELS,PUMPS,BATTERIES,INTERIOR & HOK PAINT...POINT ME N THE RIGHT DIRECTION
> *


I dont know if anybody has answered your ?
I dont know where you are from, But I know they have a website.
Pegasus hobbies of Montclair Ca.
Ph # 909-982-6507


----------



## Highlander 64

Mr. Mando,
Those paintjobs look tight, Just had to give the painter his props. Great paint completes the car!


----------



## Highlander 64

Hey Mando,
Hows the rest of the club? Josue,Hector and Gilbert?


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 21 2007, 02:32 AM~8358100
> *I dont know if anybody has answered your ?
> I dont know where you are from, But I know they have a website.
> Pegasus hobbies of Montclair Ca.
> Ph # 909-982-6507
> *


MIDWEST ( CHICAGO ) THANKS 4 THE REPLY


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 21 2007, 01:32 AM~8358100
> *I dont know if anybody has answered your ?
> I dont know where you are from, But I know they have a website.
> Pegasus hobbies of Montclair Ca.
> Ph # 909-982-6507
> *


I ALSO SO SELL THE #1014 CHROME OR PAINTED. $10.00 CHROME OR $15.00 PAINTED INCLUDES SHIPPING. I BELEIVE THAT'S CHEAPER THAN PEGASUS. www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 21 2007, 09:03 AM~8358595
> *I ALSO SO SELL THE #1014 CHROME OR PAINTED. $10.00 CHROME OR $15.00 PAINTED INCLUDES SHIPPING. I BELEIVE THAT'S CHEAPER THAN PEGASUS. www.betoscustomdesigns.com
> *


And it saves a trip so you can finish your model! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 21 2007, 09:44 AM~8358908
> *And it saves a trip so you can finish your model! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Highlander 64

Does anyone know where Mandos been?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 21 2007, 02:46 AM~8358115
> *Hey Mando,
> Hows the rest of the club? Josue,Hector and Gilbert?
> *



Hi David, glad to hear from you here in Layit low, sorry I didn't reply soon but I have been very busy with work, my real car and other porjects. As of right now there is only Albert (bigal602) and me. As far as Josue and Hector they are not building right now. By the way Gilbert was never a member of Masterpieces MCC.


*LETS KEEP MODEL BUIDLING NUMBER ONE HOBBY !! *


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jul 29 2007, 12:37 AM~8417769
> *Hi David, glad to hear from you here in Layit low, sorry I didn't reply soon but I have been very busy with work, my real car and other porjects. As of right now there is only Albert (bigal602)  and me. As far as Josue and Hector they are not building right now. By the way Gilbert was never a member of Masterpieces MCC.
> LETS KEEP MODEL BUIDLING NUMBER ONE HOBBY !!
> *


MANDO, CHECK YOUR PM


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jul 29 2007, 02:37 AM~8417769
> *Hi David, glad to hear from you here in Layit low, sorry I didn't reply soon but I have been very busy with work, my real car and other porjects. As of right now there is only Albert (bigal602)  and me. As far as Josue and Hector they are not building right now. By the way Gilbert was never a member of Masterpieces MCC.
> LETS KEEP MODEL BUIDLING NUMBER ONE HOBBY !!
> *


Glad to hear from you, I thought maybe, you didnt want to hear from me? Lol
Sorry to hear that Josue,Hector are not building right now? And I thought Gilbert was bullshitn when he told me that, a long time ago. Dont really talk to him anymore, The replicas are looking good, hopefully they get finished soon.
GLAD TO BE BACK!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*1 9 6 8 C A P R I C E*


----------



## jevries

I love that ride, it's so damn smooth lookin'! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 29 2007, 11:37 PM~8423372
> *I love that ride, it's so damn smooth lookin'! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: Love the bumper with the guards. :0


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## Pokey

:0 *SWEET!* :0


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKIN SWEET MANDO, CAN'T WAIT TO START ON IT


----------



## lonnie

it looks almost perfect is it a resin or scratch built looks awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Does that Caprice have the hide-away headlight? I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## lonnie




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*
Hide-away headlight

Skirts

Bumper gards front

Bumper gards back

Caprice side moldings

Smood hood

No vent windows*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:yes: and no gills on the front fenders too!!!! :biggrin: 

gonna have opening hood?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

WOW..
are these goin' to be casted ??



> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 30 2007, 06:20 AM~8424333
> *LOOKIN SWEET MANDO, CAN'T WAIT TO START ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll defintly have to have me a couple of these...


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*10" 12" 15"*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn , not avaliable to the general public i assume?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang ! I wish i HAD MORE !  LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8451092
> *damn , not avaliable to the general public i assume?
> *


LOL! SOME OF US HAVE A FEW !  LOL !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

really?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 1 2007, 10:22 PM~8451122
> *really?
> *


LOL! For some time now ! Mondo Hooked it up over a year ago ! No one seen them cause they were a gift ! I will use them when i build a clear box to fully show how detailed these subs are !


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 1 2007, 08:17 PM~8451053
> *10"    12"    15"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thanks for sending me the pictures i pm u.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

badd-azz speakers 
these for sale by any chance??


----------



## bigal602

*" N O E X C U S E S "*


----------



## 8-Ball

those are some bad speakers i wish i could get some of those.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 30 2007, 06:20 AM~8424333
> *LOOKIN SWEET MANDO, CAN'T WAIT TO START ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT IS LOOING NICE I GOT ONE FROM BETO A WHILE BACK BUT HAVEN'T DONE MUCH TO IT YET. KEEP US POSTED ON THIS ONE WANNA SEE HOW U DO IT


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Aug 8 2007, 12:12 AM~8500567
> *" M O R E  E X C U S E S "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just Joking! Lol, Didnt really get the post!


----------



## bigal602

funny guy!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*JUST GOT MY LIFESTYLE COLLECTORS CASE*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*HERE IS WHAT YOU NEED TO DO TO PUT THEM TOGETHER









BUFF THE SPOKES WITH COMPOUND









CUT THEM FROM THE TREE









BUFF THE TIP OF THE HUB WITH COMPOND









HERE ARE THE SIX PCS PER WHEEL









HERE SHOWS ONE PHOTO ETCH GOES IN THE BACK AND ONE IN THE FRONT OF THE HUB


















FRONT VIEW









BACK VIEW








*


----------



## Pokey

Those wheels are BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Man, why does all the stuff I want go up for sale when I'm broke!


----------



## BlitZ

Those are sic rims but way too much $$$...


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 11 2007, 08:42 PM~8530992
> *Those wheels are BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> Man, why does all the stuff I want go up for sale when I'm broke!
> *


 Thats the story of my life Dude: And why is when I need to unload nobody else has $$$$$ to spare. :uh: I FEEL YOUR PAIN!!!! I'd like a set of those too.

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 11 2007, 06:47 PM~8531028
> *Those are sic rims but way too much $$$...
> *


They are definetly worth it!


----------



## twinn

NOW THOSE ARE SOME NICE ASS RIMS :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

PM SENT ON WHEELS AND SPEAKERS.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 11 2007, 09:40 PM~8532056
> *PM SENT ON WHEELS AND SPEAKERS.
> *



still waiting on pm bro


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 7 2007, 11:52 PM~8500896
> *THAT SHIT IS LOOING NICE I GOT ONE FROM BETO A WHILE BACK BUT HAVEN'T DONE MUCH TO IT YET. KEEP US POSTED ON THIS ONE WANNA SEE HOW U DO IT
> *


DOES THOSE 68 CAPRICES HAVE THE WING WINDOW OR DID MONDO CUT IT OUT


----------



## jevries

Those wheels are the best, pricing is perfect def not too expensive!
Excellent pics by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Very Nice wheels ! And they fit the Peguas 155 - 80 13 tire ! 




















These a priced some what cheap I seen other full wire sets go for double the asking price ! If you can't tell the photo etch is nickle plated right ?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 11 2007, 06:29 PM~8530931
> *
> 
> 4 TIRES WITH WHITE WALL
> 4 FRONT RING
> 4 BACK RING
> 4 HUBS
> 4 FRONT PHOTO ETCH
> 4 BACK PHOTO ETCH
> 
> A TOTAL OF 24 PCS PER SET OF 4 WHEELS*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

how do you twist those?


----------



## jevries

Just make cuts in the outer ring in between the spokes and twist.


----------



## LowandBeyond

those wheels are the shit!! :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

I want those wheels but i don't have the money


----------



## tequila sunrise

i just nutted over those wheels :ugh: gotta put that on my wish list!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*JUST GOT MY PHOTO ETCH FOR A 67* :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*THIS CADDY IS GOING TO SAN DIEGO MUSEUM*


----------



## zfelix

CADDY LOOKS SMOOTH BROTHER!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA</span>

<span style=\'colorrange\'>LIFESTILE



































*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SAUL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAAAAAAAAAMMMM


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 4 2007, 07:11 PM~8717816
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x-2


----------



## wagonguy

:0

fuckin beautiful!!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 4 2007, 10:10 PM~8717800
> *REPLICA</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>LIFESTILE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:0 :0 :0 thats clean..*


----------



## tyhodge07

what clear you use? thats shit shines :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 4 2007, 10:18 PM~8717879
> *what clear you use? thats shit shines :0
> *



I GOT IT AT THE 

*C O N N E C T I O N

GEORGE SHOP ( SUNSET STRIP ) LIFESTYLE MEMBER 


I WILL TAKE PICTURES OF THE CLEAR AND POST IT LATER*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LIFESTYLE*


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 4 2007, 10:10 PM~8717800
> *REPLICA</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>LIFESTILE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


THAT CAR IS CLEAN POST SOME PICS OF IT WHEN ITS DONE*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THIS SET OF WHEELS ARE GOING TO A GOOD FRIEND


----------



## SAUL

IT MUST BE ME :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how much for a set of gold ones????


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 4 2007, 10:33 PM~8718010
> *IT MUST BE ME  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 5 2007, 12:03 AM~8718238
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


I know it aint me :biggrin: J.K. Hows it going Mando?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 4 2007, 11:05 PM~8718251
> *I know it aint me :biggrin: J.K. Hows it going Mando?
> *



CAN'T BE BETTER


CHECK YOUR PM


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 4 2007, 10:27 PM~8717960
> *THAT CAR IS CLEAN POST SOME PICS OF IT WHEN ITS DONE
> *





























*I WILL* :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

FUCKIN MANDO ALWAYS BUSTING OUT SOME TOP NOTCH SHIT!!!


Have U Stoped By Dannys Shop Lately??


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 4 2007, 11:15 PM~8718308
> *FUCKIN MANDO ALWAYS BUSTING OUT SOME TOP NOTCH SHIT!!!
> Have U Stoped By Dannys Shop Lately??
> *



DID HE HIRE YOU AND NOT ME  


I NEED TO HAVE A SERIOUS TALK WITH THE CLUB NOW :biggrin: 


I SEEN YOUR WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 4 2007, 11:37 PM~8718433
> *DID HE HIRE YOU AND NOT ME
> I NEED TO HAVE A SERIOUS TALK WITH THE CLUB NOW :biggrin:
> I SEEN YOUR WORK!  :thumbsup:
> *



Shit he didnt hire me yet either 


Thanks!!


Hey Well Theres A 90% chance That Ima Go Down To Dannys Shop This Weekend i Think To Pick Up my Dads Last Ride!!


Hope To See U Up There Brother!!!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 4 2007, 11:39 PM~8718445
> *Shit he didnt hire me yet either
> Thanks!!
> Hey Well Theres A 90% chance That Ima Go Down To Dannys Shop This Weekend i Think To Pick Up my Dads Last Ride!!
> Hope To See U Up There Brother!!!!!
> *



SEE YOU AT D&D BROTHER FOR SURE

I GOT SOMETHING TO GIVE YOU  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*DEVIL'S CHARIOT*


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 4 2007, 11:46 PM~8718482
> *SEE YOU AT D&D BROTHER FOR SURE
> 
> I GOT SOMETHING TO GIVE YOU
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




I'll make Sure I Give u A Call before i Head out To Cali!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LIFESTYLE*


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 5 2007, 12:10 AM~8718282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL  :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was the Devils Chariot?


----------



## Highlander 64

Is that Louies Caddy in the background?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 4 2007, 11:57 PM~8718540
> *Is that Louies Caddy in the background?
> *



*YOU GOT IT*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 5 2007, 12:10 AM~8718282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL  :biggrin:
> *


Dam!! that is sick bro!! keep up the nice work!!


----------



## Pokey

*BEAUTIFUL!!!!*


----------



## BigPoppa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A
















































































*


----------



## EVIL C

:0  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## red69chevy

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Blue s10

Very Nice what color is that?


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 5 2007, 07:48 PM~8725364
> *Very Nice what color is that?
> *



I GOT THE PAINT FROM BILL CARTER. AT THE CANDY CONNECTION :biggrin: 

BILL CARTER IS THE GUY THAT TAUGH MARIO GOMEZ HOW TO PAINT

NOW HE IS PAINTING AT THE CANDY CONNECTION IN CHATSWORTH CA.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 thats badd :thumbsup: love the inserts :yes:


----------



## jevries

Mando...you know how to make a man jalous! Those rides look stunning!
For quite some time now I want to build a working 1/12 version of Golddigger...seeing these progress pics makes me want to start right away! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

GREAT KOLOR


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 5 2007, 07:48 PM~8725364
> *Very Nice what color is that?
> *


Looks like pearl white base with candy yellow on top...


----------



## drnitrus

Great work as always!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

what you gonna use for the og aircraft hydros on golddigger?


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD ARMANDO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Sep 6 2007, 07:02 AM~8728291
> *what you gonna use for the og aircraft hydros on golddigger?
> *



ALL SCRATCH BUILT ALUMINUM :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 5 2007, 07:48 PM~8725364
> *Very Nice what color is that?
> *


IT'S A BUTTERSCOTCH OVER A PEARL WHITE BASE.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 6 2007, 10:48 AM~8729809
> *IT'S  A BUTTERSCOTCH OVER A MURANO PEARL WHITE BASE.
> *



IT'S ALL IN THE MIX :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

damn you do real nice work :0 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## bigal602

THATS MY BOY!!
:cheesy:  :0 :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :burn: :worship: :tongue:  hno: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 6 2007, 12:36 PM~8729681
> *ALL SCRATCH BUILT ALUMINUM :biggrin:
> *


omg i wanna see that adels and all.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 5 2007, 11:40 PM~8727324
> *<span style='colorrange'>T H E R E A L B U T T E R S C O T C H :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## diorwamp

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 6 2007, 09:19 PM~8735246
> *T H E  R E A L  B U T T E R S C O T C H  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*




LOS RINES LOS HACES CON ACIDO O CON ROBOT CNC ?*


----------



## tyhodge07

can i have a piece :dunno:


----------



## Blue s10

When do we get to see some interiors?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 6 2007, 09:27 PM~8735329
> *When do we get to see some interiors?
> *



S O O N :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Klean ass hell man, as always :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LIFESTYLE

































*


----------



## lolow

:0


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 6 2007, 09:19 PM~8735246
> *T H E   R E A L   B U T T E R S C O T C H  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Hey you're giving away the secret ingredient. :0*


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Sep 6 2007, 09:25 PM~8735309
> *LOS RINES LOS HACES CON ACIDO O CON ROBOT  CNC  ?
> *


No, con photoetch.


----------



## drnitrus

What grill did you use for devils charriot?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 7 2007, 07:29 AM~8737486
> *What grill did you use for devils charriot?
> *


I USE TWO 67 GRILLS AND CUT THE CENTER PIECE OF ONE AND SPLIT IT IN TWO AND ADDED TO THE OTHER ONE


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 7 2007, 08:57 AM~8738521
> *I USE  TWO 67 GRILLS AND CUT THE CENTER PIECE OF ONE AND SPLIT IT IN TWO AND ADDED TO THE OTHER ONE
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Sep 6 2007, 09:25 PM~8735309
> *LOS RINES LOS HACES CON ACIDO O CON ROBOT  CNC  ?
> *




LOS AROS DE ENFRENTE Y DE ATRAS ESTAN ECHOS EN UN TORNO DE CNC
Y LOR RAYOS ESTAN ECHOS EN FOTOACIDO ( PHOTO ETCH )

LAS LLANTAS Y EL CENTRO DEL RIN ESTAS ECHOS TAMBIEN EN UN TORNO DE CNC


CUANTOS QUIERES :biggrin: 

SALUDOS A AGUASCALIENTES!!!!!!!


----------



## diorwamp

MIRA ESTE HUMMER LO HICE CON UN RAUTER CNC Y UN SOFTWARE DE 3D 



































































Y DE LOS RINES PUES DIME A COMO LOS VENDES Y COMO ME LOS MANDAS


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LIFESTYLE*


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 9 2007, 03:43 PM~8752080
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 SE VE CHINGON MANDO


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 9 2007, 03:48 PM~8752092
> *:0 SE VE CHINGON MANDO
> *


X DOS homie looks DAMN GOOD


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

Your Gonna Have To Bring One Of Your Rides To D&D This Week So I Can See These Badass Replicas In Person :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 6 2007, 08:19 PM~8735246
> *T H E  R E A L  B U T T E R S C O T C H  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

MANDO, WHAT KLEAR ARE YOU USING?*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 5 2007, 01:24 AM~8717922
> *I GOT IT AT THE
> 
> C O N N E C T I O N
> 
> GEORGE SHOP ( SUNSET STRIP ) LIFESTYLE MEMBER
> I WILL TAKE PICTURES OF THE CLEAR AND POST IT LATER
> *


*

beto this is what he uses *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang Mondo I haven't seen you finish 1 in years ! Nice to see you got the time to complete this 1 ! I but you feel good now ! Can't wait to see you get time to build more !


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 9 2007, 03:43 PM~8752080
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 it looks even better in person whats up mando thanks for those other wheels


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 9 2007, 09:27 PM~8755180
> *beto this is what he uses
> *


THANKS HOMIE, BUT I NEED A NAME TO PURCHASE IT.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 12 2007, 12:23 AM~8771065
> *THANKS HOMIE, BUT I NEED A NAME TO PURCHASE IT.
> *


he was supposed to post it up, but hasnt, i asked and thats what he said..


----------



## zfelix

Mando Are They Gonna Let U Put Some Models In Peterson This Year For The Lowrider Exibit?


----------



## bigal602

whats up zach. he is. :wave:


----------



## zfelix

what up big al!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 9 2007, 05:43 PM~8752080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 12 2007, 11:24 AM~8774516
> *Mando Are They Gonna Let U Put Some Models In Peterson This Year For The Lowrider Exibit?
> *




:biggrin: SI


----------



## jevries

When will the exhibiton take place?


----------



## LowandBeyond

dammmmnnnnnnnnn that black caddy is soooooooooo smooth! :0 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 13 2007, 12:17 AM~8780044
> *When will the exhibiton take place?
> *



*starts This sunday for 3 months


THIS IS THE PAGE FROM LAST YEAR


http://www.saveourcentro.org/lowriderexhibit.html*


----------



## rodburner1974

nice caddy! i have been watching this thread since i joined and this is nice to see a finished one, keep em' coming!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 13 2007, 10:07 PM~8787592
> *starts This sunday for 3 months
> THIS IS THE PAGE FROM LAST YEAR
> http://www.saveourcentro.org/lowriderexhibit.html
> *


*

Tight! Unfortunatly we didn't plan to travel to San Diego...bummer. From Las Vegas we're going straight to L.A. I will def visit San Diego next year, heard good stories about that place. *


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*AT THE SAN DIEGO MUSEUM</span>

















*


----------



## oldskool 67

Armando and me set up the model display case today at the San Diego Automotive Museum to go with their current Cadillac exhibition. Biggs and Armando's Cadi's looked bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*COMPARE*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how much u sellin them for again???? you selling gold too?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 16 2007, 09:01 PM~8804943
> *THE CADILLAC'S ARE LOOKING GOOD MANDO...  </span>*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 11 2007, 06:29 PM~8530931
> *HERE IS WHAT YOU NEED TO DO TO PUT THEM TOGETHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUFF THE SPOKES WITH COMPOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT THEM FROM THE TREE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUFF THE TIP OF THE HUB WITH COMPOND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE SIX PCS PER WHEEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SHOWS ONE PHOTO ETCH GOES IN THE BACK AND ONE IN THE FRONT OF THE HUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT VIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK VIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MORE IDEAS*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 09:58 PM~8805494
> *how much u sellin them for again???? you selling gold too?
> *



I GOT FIEW IN GOLD FROM MY FIRST RUN SEND ME A PM
IF YOU REALY WANT A SET.... SAME PRICE $55.00 + $5.00 S&H


----------



## tyhodge07

mando, what dremel bit is that on ur dremel..?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 16 2007, 10:05 PM~8805550
> *MORE IDEAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRU RAYS


----------



## esco64

how about selling those wheels or at least the caps


----------



## low4oshow

how bout the 13'' tire


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Sep 17 2007, 11:15 AM~8808789
> *how about selling those wheels or at least the caps
> *





:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 01:30 AM~8805790
> *mando, what dremel bit is that on ur dremel..? for polsihing?
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some dremel accessory kits come with polishing bits..... its a soft pad thing....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 11:01 PM~8812783
> *some dremel accessory kits come with polishing bits..... its a soft pad thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i know, but mine never got to that shape.. it looks to be something different than a pad tho.. might be, but well used at that, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

probably just a well used bit....


----------



## tyhodge07

im out of all my pads and need more.. they only sell them in a kit like that, and u hardly get any, and i need a bunch for what i need them for.. cuz they dont last long, they need to just sell them in a bag


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 17 2007, 05:39 PM~8813104
> *im out of all my pads and need more.. they only sell them in a kit like that, and u hardly get any, and i need a bunch for what i need them for.. cuz they dont last long, they need to just sell them in a bag
> *



:uh: :uh: *****


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 11:48 PM~8813185
> *:uh:  :uh:  ***
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 08:48 PM~8813185
> *:uh:  :uh:  ***
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 13 2007, 11:07 PM~8787592
> *starts This sunday for 3 months
> THIS IS THE PAGE FROM LAST YEAR
> http://www.saveourcentro.org/lowriderexhibit.html
> *


*
Hello Mando, sorry for not being able to participate with you guys in the caddy exhibit, I was in Orlando on bussiness, and thought i would be back in time, did not realize it was this soon! Thanx for wanting to include me in it. Thanx again.*


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 9 2007, 10:23 PM~8755140
> *MANDO, WHAT KLEAR ARE YOU USING?
> *


where can i get skirts for a 57 like yours Mando?


----------



## lowridersfinest

how can anyone disrespect model car builders after seeing this


----------



## lowridersfinest

sick


----------



## bigal602

thanks Lowridersfinest.
thanks for the props on the Lifestyle thread.
the club does know about Armando and myself.
Armando is a current member i will be soon.
im glad you like the Aladdin model car as well 
as the real car since i own both :thumbsup: 
taking "Green With Envy" to Armando this week.
gonna get new RIMS and TIRES1


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MORE IDEAS!*


----------



## twinn

SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*$10.00 + $5.00 S&H*


PM OR SEND ME AN E-MAIL TO

[email protected]


----------



## Ronin

thats cool but 50 is too steep for some wheels


----------



## bigal602

SAVE MINES HOMIE!!
ILL BE IN L.A. friday!
Quite Cannon.
ill call you manana!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 18 2007, 08:14 PM~8820688
> *thanks Lowridersfinest.
> thanks for the props on the Lifestyle thread.
> the club does know about Armando and myself.
> Armando is a current member i will be soon.
> im glad you like the Aladdin model car as well
> as the real car since i own both  :thumbsup:
> taking "Green With Envy" to Armando this week.
> gonna get new RIMS and TIRES1
> *



:0 Wat up Albert


----------



## Waco




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Sep 18 2007, 04:58 PM~8819190
> *where can i get skirts for a 57 like yours Mando?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT CAME ON THE MODEL

AMT 57 CHEVY SKILL 2


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 18 2007, 08:31 PM~8820842
> *SAVE MINES HOMIE!!
> ILL BE IN L.A. friday!
> Quite Cannon.
> ill call you manana!
> *



*ORALE!*

BRING BEER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 18 2007, 07:31 PM~8820849
> *:0  Wat up Albert
> *


big RAFA :wave: 
and all the other homies!


----------



## ElRafa

You guys are doin it BIG for reals


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 18 2007, 07:33 PM~8820867
> *ORALE!
> 
> BRING BEER!!! :biggrin:
> *


MODELO!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 18 2007, 08:31 PM~8820842
> *SAVE MINES HOMIE!!
> ILL BE IN L.A. friday!
> Quite Cannon.
> ill call you manana!
> *



Hoping to be in town towards the end of the week and o the weekend


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 18 2007, 08:35 PM~8820896
> *MODELO!!
> *


:nono:





BUDWISER :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 18 2007, 08:35 PM~8820896
> *MODELO!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*COMMING SOON*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You better be gettin to it Mondo ! LOL! Man I wish i kow about the caddy show case ! i would have sent my BIG BODY 2dr ! LOL !


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowridersfinest

you should do Indian summer and Diamond & pearls
next


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 18 2007, 09:14 PM~8820688
> *thanks Lowridersfinest.
> thanks for the props on the Lifestyle thread.
> the club does know about Armando and myself.
> Armando is a current member i will be soon.
> im glad you like the Aladdin model car as well
> as the real car since i own both  :thumbsup:
> taking "Green With Envy" to Armando this week.
> gonna get new RIMS and TIRES1
> *


can please post recent pics of aladdin


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 19 2007, 06:33 PM~8827852
> *can please post recent pics of aladdin
> *


:nono:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 19 2007, 05:43 PM~8827928
> *:nono:
> *


zachs right, i would have to kill you! j/j.
not allowed......YET!


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 19 2007, 05:33 PM~8827852
> *can please post recent pics of aladdin
> *


messin with you bro,
check the lifestyle thread zach just posted some.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Q vole just popping in to see whats going on  and I got much respect for Mando and Al


----------



## zfelix

heading out to cali tomarrow afternoon mando i'll give u a call when we are close to dannys shop and see if u and big all are in the neighborhood!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 19 2007, 07:47 PM~8828460
> *messin with you bro,
> check the lifestyle thread zach just posted some.
> *


That ride is stunning...I remember picking up LRM with your ride on the cover, absolute beauty. I wish I was a better painter because I would love to build a 1/12 RC version.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*Petersen Automotive Museum 










READY FOR CLEAR AT THE CANDY CONNECTION :biggrin:*


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 :0 :0 SIK, THATS ALL I CAN SAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 21 2007, 02:55 PM~8841686
> *Petersen Automotive Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR CLEAR AT THE CANDY CONNECTION :biggrin:
> *


*



I see May baby is painted ! TATOO YOU ! 


Love that car ! You going to finish them then send them or are they going unfinished ?

:biggrin: MAN I turly wish i had a exahition hall in these parts that i could put some kits on display ! You guys up in Cali got it hooked up sweet !*


----------



## Waco

Dammmnnnnnn!!!!!! those r sweet. Damn Mando ur werk is tha shit homie.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602

TTT


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2007, 10:28 PM~8755188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, this made me order 2 more caddys  
You're layin down great stuf homie.
Keep m comin


----------



## King Of Rimz

GOOD WORK MANDO AND AL, NOW ABOUT THOSE WHEELS MANDO,
*WHERE THE HELL ARE MINE!!!!!!*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 23 2007, 10:56 AM~8852421
> *   GOOD WORK MANDO AND AL, NOW ABOUT THOSE WHEELS MANDO,
> WHERE THE HELL ARE MINE!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up ROD
what do you mean?? he had some at the meeting.
i got my 25 set of rims!


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 23 2007, 12:15 PM~8852503
> *whats up ROD
> what do you mean?? he had some at the meeting.
> i got my 25 set of rims!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: I asked him, and he didn't say shit, that's cool Mando I see how it is


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 23 2007, 02:56 PM~8853368
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: I asked him, and he didn't say shit, that's cool Mando I see how it is
> *



HEY ROD . . . . YOU KNOW I GOT YOU COVER


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 23 2007, 02:56 PM~8853368
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: I asked him, and he didn't say shit, that's cool Mando I see how it is
> *


He brought me down 5 sets last weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Hope these help Armando! Shipped today


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 24 2007, 01:06 PM~8860340
> *Hope these help Armando!  Shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUNSET STRIP, TATTOO YOU!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 24 2007, 02:06 PM~8860340
> *Hope these help Armando!  Shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


*THANK YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!*


----------



## diorwamp

QUE HAY MANDO COMO ESTAS ?
SALUDOS


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

La Vida Lowrider: Cruising The City of Angels will be on view October 27, 2007 
through June 8, 2008 in the Grand Salon. 

SHE DEVIL WILL BE THERE THE REAL CAR AND THE MODEL CAR :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 25 2007, 06:31 AM~8865552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Vida Lowrider: Cruising The City of Angels will be on view October 27, 2007
> through June 8, 2008 in the Grand Salon.
> 
> SHE DEVIL WILL BE THERE THE REAL CAR AND THE MODEL CAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT'S THE ADDY?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 24 2007, 04:48 PM~8861349
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THANK YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!
> *


Armando, are your coming over to Vegas for the LRM show?


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 27 2007, 10:15 PM~8886381
> *Armando, are your coming over to Vegas for the LRM show?
> *


yes LIFESTYLE will be there.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 27 2007, 11:15 PM~8886381
> *Armando, are your coming over to Vegas for the LRM show?
> *



YES!! I'LL MEET WITH KRIS DIAZ THERE

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LIFESTYLE WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA

















*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Looks nice Mondo ! 



Man I been tring to scrape up some extra cash to snag a few sets but NO ONE WANTS MY KITS ! :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 28 2007, 12:35 PM~8888961
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


This 1 is for your collection right ? You done built 1 for the owner on his Brithday correct !*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MASTERPIECES AT PETERSEN*


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 28 2007, 10:14 AM~8888807
> *YES!! I'LL MEET WITH KRIS DIAZ THERE
> 
> HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!
> *


Cool see you there mosdef!
I got Kris' number so I will give him a call when we arrive in Vegas on Saturday.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 28 2007, 12:51 PM~8889067
> *MASTERPIECES AT PETERSEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET ! I LOVE THIS RIDE ! Get it pinstriped then finish it !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA


























*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 10:37 AM~8888976
> *This  1  is  for  your  collection    right ?  You done  built  1  for  the  owner  on  his  Brithday    correct !
> *



*CORRECT!* :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Did you get the bumpers? Mock those up!


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 25 2006, 11:37 PM~5121075
> *AZTEC GOLD  BUILT BY JOSUE GONZALEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 PICK UP BUILT BY JOSUE GONZALEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




these two are my favorite


----------



## Models IV Life

I'LL SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS TOO!!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 28 2007, 01:25 PM~8890137
> *Did you get the bumpers?  Mock those up!
> *




YESSSSSSS! 

THANK YOU KRIS DIAZ

I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## kustom59

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Sep 28 2007, 04:24 PM~8890500
> *these two are my favorite
> *


sick rides bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 28 2007, 10:09 AM~8889212
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

hey mando i could be wrong but the trunk is a lil to long 

it should be shorter but it still looks good homie*


----------



## jevries

Paintjobs are just excellent! :thumbsup:
I'm gonna hook up with Frank Garcia in Phoenix to see some of his paintwork.


----------



## chrisijzerman

Gota agree with Jevries..
The paintjobs look totally badass!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LIFESTYLE*


----------



## Models IV Life

THATS A BAD PICTURE RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice man those are alsome


----------



## oldskool 67

Oh damn, that custom grill's looking firme vato.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 29 2007, 08:23 AM~8895031
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn good lookin grill u got there homie.....


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MASTERPIECES*


----------



## javzam78

sick..just sick


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 30 2007, 06:16 PM~8902688
> *MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Triped out Looks Just Like The Real Life Style Line Up


Bright And Badass


Makes Me Wanna Go To A Candy Store :0


----------



## casino2595

hey bro can you post all those builds. they look sick


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 30 2007, 05:38 PM~8902799
> *Triped out Looks Just Like The Real Life Style Line Up
> Bright And Badass
> Makes Me Wanna Go To A Candy Store :0
> *


whats up homie!
see you in VEGAS! :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 30 2007, 08:14 PM~8903004
> *whats up homie!
> see you in VEGAS! :wave:
> *


WHEN YOU LEAVING? :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 30 2007, 06:16 PM~8903012
> *WHEN YOU LEAVING? :biggrin:
> *


Im following you! :biggrin: 

kidding ill be there friday, spend time with 
family, then SAT, SUN CAR CLUB BIZ.

yourself?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 30 2007, 08:17 PM~8903025
> *Im following you! :biggrin:
> 
> kidding ill be there friday, spend time with
> family, then SAT, SUN CAR CLUB BIZ.
> 
> yourself?
> *


SAME LEAVE FRIDAY MORNING MAKE MOVE IN TIME, BUY TICKETS! THEN PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*M A S T E R P I E C E S L I N E U P *


----------



## bigal602

ARMANDOS A TEASE!!


----------



## MRLATINO

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :ya he is


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 30 2007, 06:16 PM~8902688
> *MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a big WOW! :0


We arrive on Saturday in the afternoon..we'll see how we get in... :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice Spread Mondo ! I need to find a way todo poster pics !


----------



## Blue s10

Damnit!! I just changed my underwear too


----------



## MRLATINO

Hey mando do you have any more pictures :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THIS IS THE CLEAR I USE ON MY MODELS*








*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## 408models

NICE :0


----------



## BODINE

nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 3 2007, 06:07 AM~8922456
> *THAT'S THE SAME KLEAR I USE ALSO.</span>*


----------



## MKD904

Do all your rides have full suspension in them, and if so, How do you get them to sit so low. I see on the one above you cut a small hole in the rear fender well, but how do you get them to sit so low...just curious.

Lookin sick.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 3 2007, 10:49 AM~8924352
> *Do all your rides have full suspension in them, and if so, How do you get them to sit so low.  I see on the one above you cut a small hole in the rear fender well, but how do you get them to sit so low...just curious.
> 
> Lookin sick.
> *


I WONDERED THE SAME THING ON HIS SUSPENSION ALSO. BUT HIS WHEELS ARE LOWER TOO SO MAYBE THAT HELPS TOO :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 3 2007, 12:59 PM~8924419
> *I WONDERED THE SAME THING ON HIS SUSPENSION ALSO. BUT HIS WHEELS ARE LOWER TOO SO MAYBE THAT HELPS TOO :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA


















*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Mondo you know what i'm say already ! I love it ! 


It might not have as much into as The hollywood /Vegas car but i like this over everything else you have shown this far ! Really can't wait to see it complete !


----------



## MRLATINO

THAT SHIT IS BAD ESE


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 3 2007, 09:45 PM~8928468
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
THAT IS SO SWEET HOMIE :thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 3 2007, 06:45 PM~8928468
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

fukkin sick.......*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MORE PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

MANDO


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 3 2007, 11:17 PM~8929031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## BigPoppa

That's beautiful


----------



## Waco

Yes sir I agree wit u Big Poppa :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life

BAD ASS MANDO!!! JUST CURIOUS AS TO WHAT KIND OF CAMERA AND LIGHTING DO YOU USE TO TAKE YOUR PICS BECAUSE THEIR ALWAYS PERFECT!!!! CLEAR AS FUCK.


----------



## oldskool 67

> MORE PICTURES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again, Looking good Ese!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## MRLATINO

THAT IS AMAZING MANDO, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT UP CLOSE


----------



## AZTEKONE

MAAN THATS TIGHT


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 4 2007, 09:54 PM~8936281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARMANDO RULES!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 3 2007, 09:16 PM~8036034
> *L I F E S T Y L E
> MATERIALS
> 
> BARE-METAL
> CORDLESS DRAMEL
> EXACTO KNIFE
> COMPOUND
> METAL RULER
> Q-TIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT SOME COMPOUND ON Q-TIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USE THE DRAMEL AT SLOW SPEED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED SOME CLEAR OVER TO PROTECTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


MANDO WERE DO YOU GET THIS COMPOUND AT ?*


----------



## bigdogg323

X2

WHAT KIND OF COMPOUND IS IT


----------



## bigdogg323

X2

WHAT KIND OF COMPOUND IS IT


----------



## mista_gonzo

I could be wrong, but it looks like regular rubbing compound that you can p/u @ Sears in the automotive section. If thats the case, I got some out side...... Going to have to try this! SICK!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 4 2007, 10:54 PM~8936281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

now thats bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602

ITS OFFICIAL!! 
GOT VOTED IN THIS PAST WEEKEND IN VEGAS!!
IM 

LIFESTYLE

FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!

i also own the ALADDIN coming soon!
(real car)

JEVRIES,
ZACH,
MARINATE,
good seeing you guys at the show!
ARMANDO feeling better! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

congrats bro..... takes a lot to be in that club.....


----------



## ElRafa

Dang Albert Congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Oct 9 2007, 05:07 PM~8963048
> *ITS OFFICIAL!!
> GOT VOTED IN THIS PAST WEEKEND IN VEGAS!!
> IM
> 
> LIFESTYLE
> 
> FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i also own the ALADDIN coming soon!
> (real car)
> 
> JEVRIES,
> ZACH,
> MARINATE,
> good seeing you guys at the show!
> ARMANDO feeling better! :biggrin:
> *



Thanx Al! Really cool meeting you! Hopefully next year I will have more time and less jetlag. Lifestyle rolled out bigtime! Loved the new rides!
I'm in L.A. now on Thursday I'm gonna visit David Garcia at the Drag'n shop so if any of you have the time and feel up to it hook up!

J.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A
























































































































































*


----------



## 41bowtie

good work :thumbsup: 

anymore pics of Goldigger?


----------



## Guest

Outstanding builds!


----------



## MRLATINO

Hey loco you've been busy tonite,as always you out do your self :wow: :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 9 2007, 05:34 PM~8963198
> *Dang Albert Congrats homie  :thumbsup:
> *



X2!!!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAN WHAT CAN I SAY ! I LOVE THIS RIDE IN REAL LIFE AND IN SCALE !



Any chassie and motor pics ? I would like to see all the work you got in this !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2007, 03:18 PM~8940206
> *
> 
> WHAT KIND OF COMPOUND IS IT
> *


what kind did u use mando 

u never post it up :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 11 2007, 05:19 PM~8980253
> *what kind did u use mando
> 
> u never post it up  :biggrin:
> *


he posted it up


its like a green block mothers polishing compound


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 10 2007, 10:23 PM~8974646
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


Was really great meeting you Armando! It showed that your super passionate about model cars, cool to see all the pics and have a chat. Hopefully see you next year! And thanx for the wheels!!! *


----------



## ElMonte74'

Wow Mando Tatto You looks really fucking good bro


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRLATINO

*THANKS MANDO*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*WELCOME TO THE CLUB*










NOW HOW MANY RIMS DO YOU WANT CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Oct 14 2007, 12:30 AM~8996100
> *THANKS MANDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB.
I BETTER GET TO WORK!


----------



## jevries

By the way, something else, the Brand Upper playground sells a T-shirt with a lifestyle car caprice scraping...really cool T...the car looks very similar to this modelcar.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Oct 14 2007, 01:30 AM~8996100
> *THANKS MANDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Glasshouse vato uffin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A









*


----------



## MRLATINO

OUTSTANDING :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!! FUCKIN TOOO SICK MANDO!!!! THAT FUCKER IS CLEAN BOI! DAMN I NEED THOSE WHEELS.


----------



## Models IV Life

THOSE SEATS LOOK LIKE PLAYDOE!!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Oct 16 2007, 11:31 PM~9019867
> *OUTSTANDING :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 17 2007, 01:34 AM~9019887
> *THOSE SEATS LOOK LIKE PLAYDOE!!
> *


you never know.....


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 16 2007, 10:27 PM~9019849
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

SPEECHLESS!!!!*


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 17 2007, 12:27 AM~9019849
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE ONE OF THE OWNER TOO CHINGAOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 10:04 AM~9021931
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Mondo nice craftsmanship! Look's dead on !


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 16 2007, 11:31 PM~9019868
> *    :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 03:46 PM~9023240
> *Mondo    nice  craftsmanship!    Look's  dead  on  !
> *


sure does, and the detail on the interior is just amazing, them doorpanels look real..
i think he could fool some ppl putting that in a scene that looks life like


----------



## Blue s10

i cant stop lookin at it. like a nice set of boobies


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

SUNSET STRIP


----------



## Blue s10

:worship: :worship: :worship: now ill never get away from it


----------



## zfelix

ARMANDO U ARE CRAZY HOMEBOY!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man Thats the shit right there ! Nice job !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2007, 03:21 AM~9028098
> *Man Thats    the  shit  right  there !    Nice  job  !
> *


:nono: that detail into that car, cannot be commented with the word "shit" in any part or anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

well that shit is better then any interior you'll ever build ! Shit like that is hard to do ! You don't have the skill to do that type of shit TY !


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Mando very clean work and detail, I have always admired your work can't wait to see when its done.

gil


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 17 2007, 10:49 PM~9027718
> *SUNSET STRIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whoe ! ! ! speachless :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

SUNSET STRIP[/b]


----------



## ElRafa

Just amazing :0 amazing :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man this pic with the up top is sweet !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 19 2007, 06:26 AM~9036863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man  this  pic    with  the  up  top  is  sweet !
> *


x2


----------



## BigPoppa

Gorgeous!


----------



## sinister

That shit is SICK!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

SUNSET STRIP


----------



## bigdogg323

hey mando did u post what kind of compound u used to make the silver leaf


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 20 2007, 12:09 AM~9044099
> *hey mando did u post what kind of compound  u used to make the silver leaf
> *


I GOT IT FROM WORK AT A MACHINE SHOP, DON'T KNOW THE BRAND
BUT THERE IS A GRAY , WHITE, RED, AND GREEN COMPOUND. I USE 
THE GREEN ONE, IT WORK BEST FOR ME


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Mondo ! That wheel is clean ! Is it machined also or was that cut by hand ?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 19 2007, 11:15 PM~9044124
> *I GOT IT FROM WORK AT A MACHINE SHOP, DON'T KNOW THE BRAND
> BUT THERE IS A GRAY , WHITE, RED, AND GREEN COMPOUND.  I USE
> THE GREEN ONE, IT WORK BEST FOR ME
> *


i think i know which 1 it is 

thanks


----------



## bigdogg323

can u take a pic of it that way i could see if it's the 1 i'm thinking of 

thanks again


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2007, 12:17 AM~9044131
> *Mondo !  That  wheel  is  clean !    Is  it  machined  also  or  was  that  cut  by  hand ?
> *



IS ALL CUT OUT BY HAND WITH A DREMEL


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 20 2007, 12:26 AM~9044161
> *can u take a pic of it that way i could see if it's the 1 i'm thinking of
> 
> thanks again
> *












I USE THE GREEN COMPOUND


----------



## bigal602

PETERSON MUSEUM HERE WE COME! :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin: :0   uffin: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

:wave:


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## robocon

INSANE! COULDN'T BE BETTER.


----------



## jevries

Stunning!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Wow, Sunset Strip is looking absolutely STUNNING!!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude..... that steering wheel...... *SKILLZ*......

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mista_gonzo

:0 picks his jaw up from the ground...... SPEECHLESS!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 20 2007, 03:09 AM~9044099
> *hey mando did u post what kind of compound  u used to make the silver leaf
> *


dremel sells a pack of all 4 for like 7 bucks, just look at a hardware store.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A

















































































*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well done homie..... the owner must fukkin love it....


----------



## drasticbean

*a pure work of art...*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2007, 11:59 PM~9055035
> *a pure work of art...
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2007, 01:59 AM~9055035
> *a pure work of art...
> *


A MASTERPIECE


----------



## mitchapalooza65

B E A U T I F U L


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Alot of nice work right there Mondo ! Can we get a pic of it with the top up ?


----------



## BiggC

I love all your builds, but I thank this is now my favorite one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

!WOW! Is all I gotta say!


----------



## oldskool 67

Armando came by the pad this past weekend to bring me some more Masterpiece Wire Wheels. He brought along Tattoo You and Sunset Strip to check out. The photos don't do these cars justice, they look even nicer in person. Beautiful work Homie.




















Here's one of my ranflas, a 74 Caprice, with a fresh set of Masterpiece Wire Wheels.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks killer homie.... i love them glasshouses laid out OG...


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 23 2007, 02:07 AM~9063488
> *looks killer homie.... i love them glasshouses laid out OG...
> *


thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u one of their members yet?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*THREE LIFESTYLE CAR READY FOR PETERSEN


























*


----------



## MKD904

I asked a couple of weeks ago and you didn't answer. How do you get the rides to sit so low. Are they slammers, or do you put the entire suspension in them. If you do, I would love to see pics of the suspension, motor etc.....

They all look awesome.....please keep um comin....


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## Models IV Life

WHATS UP WITH THE ENGINES, SUSPENSIONS???


----------



## BigPoppa

I think they're curbsides for the exhibition?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 23 2007, 05:55 AM~9063871
> *WHATS UP WITH THE ENGINES, SUSPENSIONS???
> *


X-2 I'VE BEEN WONDERING THAT FOR A LONG TIME NOW TOO! :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

good god---beautiful


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 23 2007, 07:01 AM~9064098
> *X-2 I'VE BEEN WONDERING THAT FOR A LONG TIME NOW TOO! :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


IN COMPETITION THAT MAKES THESE "CURBSIDE" IF THERE'S NO SUSPENSION, ENGINE!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 23 2007, 07:57 AM~9064481
> *IN COMPETITION THAT MAKES THESE "CURBSIDE" IF THERE'S NO SUSPENSION, ENGINE!!
> *


TRUE. JUST WONDER WHY HE NEVER SHOWS THE BOTTOM.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 23 2007, 08:45 AM~9064837
> *TRUE. JUST WONDER WHY HE NEVER SHOWS THE BOTTOM.
> *


OR ANSWERS ANYBODY'S QUESTIONS!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 23 2007, 10:57 AM~9064925
> *OR ANSWERS ANYBODY'S QUESTIONS!!!
> *


why do you think i gave up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*THREE LIFESTYLE CAR READY FOR PETERSEN


























*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*R E P L I C A















































































*


----------



## sureñosbluez

THREE LIFESTYLE CAR READY FOR PETERSEN



























[/quote]
KLEAN RANFLAS NICE WORK COMPA TATTOO YOU IS VERY CLEAN


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*THANK YOU*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Whats next Mondo? And how long are they going to be at the display !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 23 2007, 08:45 AM~9064837
> *TRUE. JUST WONDER WHY HE NEVER SHOWS THE BOTTOM.
> *


X2


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 12:33 PM~9066189
> *Whats    next   Mondo?  And   how  long   are  they   going to  be  at   the  display !
> *




FOR 8 GOOD MONTHS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 23 2007, 06:23 PM~9067986
> *FOR 8 GOOD MONTHS
> *



Whats the focus point of the display ! 


Models , Car clubs, Lowrider Art ?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 04:27 PM~9068012
> *Whats  the  focus   point   of   the  display !
> Models ,  Car   clubs, Lowrider  Art ?
> *


ALL OF THE ABOVE AND MORE

THE FOCUS IS THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE CULTURE IN LOS ANGELES 












http://www.petersen.org/default.cfm?docid=1058


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 23 2007, 02:02 AM~9063483
> *Armando came by the pad this past weekend to bring me some more Masterpiece Wire Wheels. He brought along Tattoo You and Sunset Strip to check out. The photos don't do these cars justice, they look even nicer in person. Beautiful work Homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my ranflas, a 74 Caprice, with a fresh set of Masterpiece Wire Wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That glass house is bad ass bro, like the color combo sick just sick, oh your rides are sweet to mando :yes: :wave:


----------



## festersbaddream

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 10 2006, 08:29 PM~5216461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOST OF MY PARTS ARE SCRATCH BUILT NOT AFTER MARKET
> *


 hey bud hows this project comin? only reason i ask is i love those rivis! been trin to find a model so i could play with one. but if u have pics of yours now post em up


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*PIMP JUICE

SUNSET STRIP

TATTOO YOU

LOCO 64

CRAZY 8

SUAVESITO*


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*M A S T E R P I E C E S*


----------



## jevries

I was there man...but where we you guys at? :biggrin: 












I wish I was there! Hopefully we will return to the US within 8 months!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 26 2007, 09:29 AM~9089071
> *M A S T E R P I E C E S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CARS LOOK GOOD MONDO :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

You know that Yellow 63 right there is what go me into building!  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup:


----------



## robocon

gots skills to pay the bills :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes

AMAZING WORK!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

I went with Armando to the opening nite at the Peterson's Automotive Museum, we had a blast. Thanks for the invite Homie. uffin: 

Armando dispayed 6 of his Masterpieces









The Loco 64









The Sunset Strip

















Suavecito 63
















Check out the headliner on Suavecito 63


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE WORK


----------



## Pokey

Beautiful work as always! :0


----------



## maxxteezy

Holy Crap!!!!! Loco 64! My favorite lowrider ever built. cool dude


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :worship:   hno: hno: 


:wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 28 2007, 10:14 AM~9099828
> *I went with Armando to the opening nite at the Peterson's Automotive Museum, we had a blast. Thanks for the invite Homie.  uffin:
> 
> Armando dispayed 6 of his Masterpieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Loco 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sunset Strip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suavecito 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the tight shirt on Mando*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

bump


----------



## Mr.1/16th

mondo, please check your email and look at the pictures of the " BASTARD" that wanted to steal your model cars at Lower Left Coast Model Car Shows. and when you see them post the up so everyone can see this puto for what he really is!! A BACKSTABBING WIFE STEALING MODEL CAR STEALING PIEACE OF SHIT" 


Mr. 1/16th of San Diego.


----------



## 408models

JUST POST HIM UP BRO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 21 2007, 02:47 PM~9277017
> *JUST POST HIM UP BRO
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/SoCalInnovations/ScannedImage-33.jpg[/img]]the backstabber Manuel De Jesus Ortiz


http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/SoCalInnovations/ScannedImage-32.jpg[/img]]backstabber puto from tijuas
:angry: ATTENTION TO ALL WHO BUILD MODEL CARS,
I HAD A BEST FRIEND AT ONE TIME NOT LONG AGO AND HE WAS A MEMBER OF CHOSEN FEW MODEL CAR CLUB OF SAN DIEGO AND HIS CUZ'N FELIPE AND ALL OF US USE TO GOT TO THE SHOWS IN ONTERIO TOGTHER. I KNEW HIM WHEN I HAD MY RESTURAUNTS IN SAN DIEGO WITH MY SOON TO BE WIFE, WE ALL WERE TIGHT AND COOL SO WE ALL HUNG OUT FROM TIME TO TIME. WE WENT O THE SHOW HERE IN SAN DIEGO "LOWER LEFT COAST MODEL CAR SHOW" MEMBER YALL!? WHEN THIS PUTO SEEN ALL OF THE LOW RIDERS ON THE TABLE AND USE TO COMMENT ABOUT THE KOOL LO-LOS HE LIKED  I GUESS HE LIKED THEM A BIT TO MUCH BECAUSE THE NEXT YEAR WE WENT TO THE SAME SHOW AND MONDOS CARS AND EVERYONE ELSE'S WERE ON DISPLAY ASWELL, HE SAID HE WOULD BE BACK AFTER A WHILE AS HE MADE HIS WAY TO THE AREA SHOW ROOM FLOOR AND ALMOST TOOK A BUNCH OF THEM OUT THE BACK DOOR ON THE EAST SIDE OF THE BUILDING. LATER THAT DAY HE CAME BACK BUT WAS UNABLE TO GET ANYTHING OUT, I THOUGHT HE WAS ACTING FUNNY BUT HE DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING ABOUT WHAT HE WAS DOING TO ME. A FEW YEARS PASTED AS WELL AS THE SHOWS AND LAS VEGAS WAS ON THE TABLE AND HE WAS BACK AT IT AGAIN BUT PUTO HIM TOLD ME WHAT HE WAS DOING AND I TOLD HIM HE'S ON HIS OWN! TO THIS DAY I SHOULD HAVE BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF HIM FOR THAT BUT I DIDN'T. FOR A WHILE I THOUGHT ARMONDO WAS STUCK UP AND FULL OF HIM SELF. MANNY GOT THAT INTO MINE AND MY WIFES HEAD AND SAID THAT HE'LL HAVE IT SOON IN HIS HANDS NO MATTER WHAT!! I KNOW ARMONDO AND HE'S A KOOL CAT WITH ME AND NEVER EVER GAVE ME ANY REASON TO DIS LIKE HIM FOR ANYTHING. I FELT BAD FOR JUDGING HIM WITH OUT KNOWING HIM FOR WHO HE REALLY IS. SO AFTER THIS SON-OF-BITCH STABBED ME IN THE BACK BY SLEEPING WITH MY WIFE AND HAVING AN AFFAIR WITH HER FOR 6YEARS OF MY 8YEARS OF MARRAIGE, I FOUND OUT THAT THIS DEAD MAN WALKING WAS TRYING TO GET RID OF ME ANY WAY POSSIBLE! SHE WAS GOING TO SEE HIM AT NORCO PRISON AND TAKING MY BABY GIRL TO SEE HIM. HE WOULD WRITE TO HER AND NOT ME! SO AFTER ALL THE BULLSHIT AND GETTING READY FOR MY DEVORCE, I HAD A VISIT MADE TO HIM AND WHAT HAPPENS IN PRISON, STAYS IN PRISON  NOW I FOUND ALL HIS MODEL CAR THAT HE HAD ME STORE IN MY BACK SHEAD I CALLED MY BIG BRO BIG MIKE TO HELP ME GET ALL HIS SHIT AND BURN IT!! IN HIS PICTURE HE HAD A BOOK WITH ALL OF DAVID ANTHONY GARCIAS/ARMONDO FLORES/MR.BIGGS/BIG MIKE/JARVIS/AND OTHERS CARS HE WAS PLANNING ON STEALING... SO ALL HIS THING WENT TO GOODWILL/AND OTHER CHARITY'S AND MODEL CARS WENT TO ME AND BIG MIKE AND OTHERS WERE BURNED AND TRASHED!! SO YOU ALL KNOW WHO THIS FUCKING BACKSTABBING PUTO FORM TIJUANA IS SO REMEMBER THIS DEADMAN!! I'M NOT THROUGH WITH HIM YET


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## diorwamp

alguien puede traducir esto porque no entiendo :biggrin: gracias


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Nov 21 2007, 07:30 PM~9277340
> *alguien puede traducir esto porque no entiendo  :biggrin:  gracias
> *


REQUERDATE DE ESTE DISGRASIADO PORQUE LE GUSTAR ROBAR LOS CAROS DE OTRA JENTE! QUEILLA A ROBAR LOS CARROS DE ARMANDO Y DE OTHRA JENTE EN LOS SHOWS! SO PONTE TRUCHA CON ESTE PUTO QUE VOY A DESASED EN PEDASOS!! ASTA QUE ESTA EN TRES BOLSAS BE BASUDA!! SE LLAMA MANUEL DE JESUS ORTIS Y ES UN PEDASO DE MIERDA!!!


----------



## diorwamp

orale gracias

pues chingalo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

I WOULDN'T KEEP WHORING THIS THREAD CUZ SOME PPL GET MAD AND HAVE THE MODERATORS ERASE ALL THIS STUFF!!!!!!!!! IT'LL BE GONE TOMARROW GUARENTEED!!..LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 21 2007, 07:43 PM~9277418
> *I WOULDN'T KEEP WHORING THIS THREAD CUZ SOME PPL GET MAD AND HAVE THE MODERATORS ERASE ALL THIS STUFF!!!!!!!!! IT'LL BE GONE TOMARROW GUARENTEED!!..LOL
> *


 the reason i posted this thread was not to piss off anyone or have ppl get but hurt but to show you all the snake in the grass who was trying to steal"model cars" from shows!! so don't take it personal or try to get it removed by reporting it but keep an open mind" what if he was trying to steal your model cars!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by diorwamp_@Nov 21 2007, 07:40 PM~9277398
> *orale  gracias
> 
> pues chingalo!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Mr.1/16th i done posted this in Random Bullshit bro ! So those that don't open this topic will see it and Mondo's topic isn't hounded ! 

And On a side Note ! *MONDO IS FULL OF HIS SELF ! * 


Look at what he builds ! Look where he gets to display the models he builds ! Look at where his kits have lead the hobby ! Mondo is 1 of the greats in the plastic world ! He right up there With the best of best ! Someday i'll be there but till then I follow Mr.BIGGS and Mondo to the top of the list !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2007, 07:57 PM~9277534
> *Mr.1/16th  i  done  posted  this  in  Random  Bullshit  bro !    So  those that  don't  open this  topic    will  see  it  and  Mondo's  topic  isn't  hounded  !
> 
> And  On a  side  Note  !  MONDO  IS  FULL  OF  HIS  SELF  !
> Look  at  what  he  builds  ! Look  where  he  gets  to  display the    models  he builds !  Look  at  where  his  kits  have  lead  the hobby  !  Mondo  is  1  of  the  greats  in  the  plastic  world !  He  right  up  there    With  the  best  of  best !  Someday  i'll  be  there  but  till  then  I  follow  Mr.BIGGS  and  Mondo  to   the  top  of  the  list !
> *



:biggrin: thanks bro!! i know that if i keep building i will too be amongst the best in my scale but hard work and paitions will get me thier!! keep building and posting bro!! i will be parting out one of the box's from that puto in the near future and anyone pays for their shipping it's thiers  thanks for moving it to the other thread bro!! we model builders have to keep together and look out for each other... Mr.1/16h


----------



## maxxteezy

hey mondo, Any New Models in the works? I like your detailed pics man. Great freakin cars man


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 21 2007, 05:51 PM~9277480
> *the reason i posted this thread was not to piss off anyone or have ppl get but hurt but to show you all the snake in the grass who was trying to steal"model cars" from shows!! so don't take it personal or try to get it removed by reporting it but keep an open mind" what if he was trying to steal your model cars!
> *


OH HOMIE I HEAR YOU 100%!! ITS JUST THAT THE LAST TIME SOMEONE POSTED UP A BUNCH OF STUFF THAT WASN'T RELIVENT TO THIS TOPIC, MANDO AND HIS CLUB MEMBERS GOT MAD AND HAD THE MODERATOR DELETE ALL THE "NON-MASTERPIECE" BULLSHIT. HEAR ME? YOUR GONNA HAVE TO REPOST THIS IN RANDOM SHIT I BET.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 22 2007, 12:16 AM~9279642
> *OH HOMIE I HEAR YOU 100%!! ITS JUST THAT THE LAST TIME SOMEONE POSTED UP A BUNCH OF STUFF THAT WASN'T RELIVENT TO THIS TOPIC, MANDO AND HIS CLUB MEMBERS GOT MAD AND HAD THE MODERATOR DELETE ALL THE "NON-MASTERPIECE" BULLSHIT.  HEAR ME? YOUR GONNA HAVE TO REPOST THIS IN RANDOM SHIT I BET.
> *


gotcha!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*CAN YOU POST MORE PICTURES OF THIS BOX :biggrin: 








*


----------



## tyhodge07

i can already tell this is gonna be another badass build :0


----------



## MRLATINO




----------



## Waco

Oh yea thats wat im talkin bout. :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MRLATINO




----------



## MRLATINO




----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 :0 DAYMNNN


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: BAD ASS Cars!!


----------



## low4oshow

were u get the 62 top at :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 28 2007, 03:18 PM~9326013
> *were u get the 62 top at :biggrin:
> *


it came from the 59 chevy impala i need to rework back to fit right


----------



## low4oshow

gat an extra one


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Oct 28 2007, 03:35 PM~9101333
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:    uffin:  :worship:      hno:  hno:
> :wave:
> *


 whats uo homie , hows the trey coming :cheesy:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Dec 7 2007, 09:31 AM~9396881
> *whats uo homie , hows the trey coming :cheesy:
> *



like everything else slowly but surely!! :biggrin: 
getting ready for xmas party

LIFESTYLE BABY!1


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 7 2007, 04:20 PM~9399300
> *like everything else slowly but surely!! :biggrin:
> getting ready for xmas party
> 
> LIFESTYLE BABY!1
> *


 guaranteed a fun time , c ya there :biggrin:


----------



## robocon

just looked threw all 60 pages again. i love it . :worship: :thumbsup: :loco:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LIFESTYLE*


----------



## Waco

Damn Mando i love this car.I would pay top dollar for a replica, so i could have one in my collection. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 11 2007, 05:23 PM~9429749
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car armando !!! is it new?

this car is freaking sweet in person, the roulette table can actually spin.
during the building process of this car at one time it was crushed!

one of my all time favorites.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*G A N G T E R O F L O V E *

OLD MEMORIES


----------



## betoscustoms

FIRME WORK CARNAL.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MALO




































*


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 11 2007, 07:23 PM~9429749
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why does it look different :scrutinize:


----------



## cruzinlow

that shit is tight homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc

beautiful work on the replicas!


----------



## ElRafa

Absolutley Speachless :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: is what I am Beautiful Bro :wow:


----------



## sloshedmr_bones

How do you make the chrome suspension? Dont tell me foil it i have tried and it has not one time come out looking that good. How about for those of us that cant foil that well yet?


----------



## jevries

Considering these rides are 1/24 scale the murals are SICK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 308 impala

i just pooped a little


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## zfelix

Whats up GQ mando :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO

MARRY X MAS BRO


----------



## Chevy210

what you used to cover the holes after you glue the







[/IMG] roof


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

DAM I CAN BREATH AFTER THIS 61 PAGE TOPIC YOUR SKILLS ARE UNBELIVEBILE'Y EXECLLENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 11 2007, 07:23 PM~9429749
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RAMFLA HOMIE


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> *$50.00 + 5.00 S&H*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE ENOUGH FOR EVERYBODY, JUST LET ME KNOW HOW MANY YOU NEED


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Wish i could grab 4 sets but i am broke as a joke ! 




HEY FELLAS !

These are nicely made ! And unlike Herb Deeks on ebay You'll get everything you need to build a full set of wheels ! 



Thanks for bringing these wheels back Mondo !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 18 2007, 08:28 PM~8820825
> *$10.00 + $5.00 S&H
> PM OR SEND ME AN E-MAIL TO
> 
> [email protected]
> *


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup:


----------



## westempire

Very


----------



## [email protected]

> *$50.00 + 5.00 S&H*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE ENOUGH FOR EVERYBODY, JUST LET ME KNOW HOW MANY YOU NEED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 and a good price too! you'll be hearin from me sometime soon homie! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 11 2007, 06:23 PM~9429749
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*TASTE OF HONEY*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE START ! But hell mondo finish something! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 12:05 AM~9665355
> *NICE  START  !    But    hell  mondo    finish  something!    LOL !  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW HA! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 11 2008, 07:05 AM~9666244
> *I KNOW HA!  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't want to be the first to say that....I think we got something incommon there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just thought i would share some show info with are LIL clubs ! Hopefully we can get the clubs to all meet up at show some time this year ! 


http://kcslammers.com/index_files/Page626.htm

Keep building and keep the plastic alive and strong !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

JUST PAINTED AT THE KANDY CONNECTION


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SHIT! I Love that color ! Do you know what base was used ! Top color looks like peign gold right?


Man i need some Candy colors !


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD ARMANDO.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey mando

i tried ur silver leafin thing how u think it came out


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

NICE PAINT JOB, LOVE THE RIMS YOU ARE USING CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED!

GIL


----------



## oldskool 67

You go Homie, get your HONEY on, that's bad ass.


----------



## MRLATINO

I cant even find words mando :wow: :wow: :wow: you are the man homie :wave:


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup: 
hes learning


----------



## lonnie

awsome color cant wait to see the finished product :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

that is realy sweet. what color is that? :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 11 2007, 03:23 PM~9429749
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does the real one have a torsion bar front end??


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 07:36 PM~9678417
> *does the real one have a torsion bar front end??
> *


i don't think so :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## mistabuggs

*Nice Mando!*


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 26 2008, 07:54 PM~9792084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like those old skool Mac Clean wire wheels :biggrin:


----------



## ronsportin

Your rides are real clean. True works of art :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A 


























*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

love the color and plain killer look, job well done!


----------



## jevries

Clean ride! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

SWEET


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 29 2008, 01:36 AM~9809901
> *SWEET
> *


x2


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 28 2008, 11:36 PM~9809901
> *SWEET
> *



X3


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS+Jan 28 2008, 11:44 PM~9809958-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Waco_@Jan 28 2008, 11:44 PM~9809963
> *X3
> *




X4 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2008, 11:56 PM~9810038
> *X4    :0  :0  :0
> *


x5+1million :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jan 28 2008, 10:09 PM~9810581
> *x5+1million :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



X 1,000,006 ? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

one of my favorites!

black, simple, slammed

what else do you need.........


----------



## ElRafa

Very nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 29 2008, 12:32 AM~9809850
> *Clean ride! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

looks good mando  

now finish it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 28 2008, 11:27 PM~9809163
> *
> VERY NICEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

DEVIL'S CHARIOT[/b]


----------



## Waco

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RaiderPride

nice and clean.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

NOW THERE'S A FUKKIN GOOD IDEA......  




> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 29 2008, 08:18 PM~9819254
> *DEVIL'S CHARIOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## SOLOW Models

Fucking badass!!!!


----------



## VItreryda

shit in here is too danm gansta 4 me niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## pako

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice seat work my freind ! Very NICE ! 

And thanks for sharing the build pic ! It helps to give us a new detail to add to the common kit !


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 30 2008, 05:23 AM~9820262
> *Nice  seat  work  my  freind  !  Very  NICE !
> 
> And  thanks  for  sharing    the  build  pic !  It  helps  to  give  us  a  new detail  to  add  to  the  common  kit  !
> *


X2


----------



## MKD904

Sick as always....


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 29 2008, 11:18 PM~9819254
> *DEVIL'S CHARIOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



Looks firme Homie, just like the real Devil's Chariot with the rare, optional split 
bench seat. Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

did you ever finish "sunset strip". any thoughts of doing "hustle & flow" cadillac


----------



## oldskool 67

"Sunset Strip"


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :worship: that shit looks so real


----------



## 2lowsyn

uffin: damn ......
got any pics on that 63 in the back round ?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

they bow to you till there knees touch there forheads (not the 2^^^^ me

:worship: :worship:


----------



## SOLO1

thats sick mondo.


----------



## cooshit

wussup mando! devils chariot lookin real good


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 3 2008, 01:41 AM~9853388
> *:0 :worship: that shit looks so real
> *


X2


----------



## casino2595

wow is that a ipod next to the switches?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by casino2595_@Feb 7 2008, 09:29 PM~9891550
> *wow is that a ipod next to the switches?
> *


Damn! seems like it! :0


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by casino2595_@Feb 7 2008, 09:29 PM~9891550
> *wow is that a ipod next to the switches?
> *


sure is :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA



































*


----------



## Linc

:0 :cheesy: nice paint work!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what bodies u use to make that?


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 26 2008, 11:45 PM~10039872
> *what bodies u use to make that?
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE 77 MONTE CARLO ON THE FRONT ??????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10039948
> *LOOKS LIKE THE 77 MONTE CARLO ON THE FRONT ??????
> *


i think its the 70s malibu race car body front..


----------



## sunsetstrip67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 27 2008, 12:29 AM~10039793
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
No wonder you did'nt show up at my shop today to work on your car, You been playing around with the replicas. :angry: Just kiding Mando. By the way i think you will look good in Yellow. *


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 26 2008, 11:59 PM~10039953
> *i think its the 70s malibu race car body front..
> *


yeah that makes more sense


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@Feb 27 2008, 12:48 AM~10040204
> *No wonder you did'nt show up at my shop today to work on your car, You been playing around with the replicas. :angry: Just kiding Mando. By the way i think you will look good in Yellow.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NO WONDERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! THAT'S FUNNY SUNSETSTRIP!!!!!!


----------



## Waco

Lookin Good Mando!!!! :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

:wow: SIK


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 27 2008, 09:55 AM~10041464
> *:wow: SIK
> *


x1000000 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRLATINO




----------



## Pokey

Damn, nice work!

I might have to try that.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good nice colors!


----------



## MRLATINO

THE MASTER AT WORK


----------



## ElRafa

That is some crazy work bro


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## sunsetstrip67

Hope your awake homie me and the boys are on the way to pick you up. ROADTRIP HOMIE. Hope Big AL 602 is ready


----------



## cooshit

nice job mando! l.a. woman looks real good. can't w8 to see it done.


----------



## DEUCES76

how much to make a model of an el camino like the one ur buildin


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 2 2008, 09:46 PM~10074228
> *how much to make a model of an el camino like the one ur buildin
> *


I WILL BE CASTING THAT ONE SOON.


----------



## 408models

mondo inbox is full bro


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 4 2008, 08:34 AM~10084966
> *mondo inbox is full bro
> *


LET ME CALL HIM


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 4 2008, 09:53 AM~10085565
> *LET ME CALL HIM
> *


anything?


----------



## kykustoms

these are some of the nices models ive ever seen i dunno how many times i stared at aztec gold when it was featured in lrb trien to figure out how someone could do such insane work


----------



## FIREMAN63

fuckin mondo 
i wanna just swatt the shit out of you 
i dont see no fuckin two face ? 


sick ass shit lil fucker :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 5 2008, 09:13 PM~10098721
> *fuckin mondo
> i wanna just swatt the shit out of you
> i dont see no fuckin two face ?
> sick ass shit lil fucker  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 5 2008, 07:13 PM~10098721
> *fuckin mondo
> i wanna just swatt the shit out of you
> i dont see no fuckin two face ?
> sick ass shit lil fucker  :biggrin:
> *



TWO FACE COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## cooshit

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 5 2008, 09:32 PM~10100136
> *TWO FACE COMING SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: cool shit


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA








*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA








*


----------



## zfelix

badass mando


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

Dammmmmm bro its lookin sweet


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 8 2008, 11:42 AM~10120868
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

sweet*


----------



## MRLATINO

SOME MORE OF L A WOMAN


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

just a work of ART!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 8 2008, 10:27 AM~10121636
> *   just a work of ART!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## Models IV Life

WHO PAINTED THE MURALS?


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 8 2008, 12:44 PM~10120871
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

:uh: what a puto you are*


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## player85

hey how do you chrome a arms and things like that and and how much 4 a set of those wheels if you can pm me thanks keep posting pics really enjoy them havent seen no 1 better :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 8 2008, 10:52 PM~10124468
> *:uh: what a puto you are
> *



:wave: what up albert how are things in cali :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP ARMANDOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*LIFESYLE*


----------



## zfelix

damnit armondo thats beautiful


----------



## 8-Ball

thats is.... im speachless


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 12 2008, 08:24 PM~10157161
> *thats is.... im speachless
> *


x-2 killer as always....


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 12 2008, 11:26 PM~10157173
> *x-2 killer as always....
> *


* 
X-3* :0


----------



## jevries

Def one of the sickest '57's out there. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

*i cant wait to see the hydro set up in this thing....*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

* COME ON MONDO ! *


You done got too many projects as it is ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0 LOOKS SIK BRO


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2008, 08:53 AM~10158262
> *:0 LOOKS SIK BRO
> *


x1682515853478523  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 13 2008, 01:55 PM~10160207
> *x1682515853478523   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT IS SICK BRO!! NICE WORK..  X1682515853478524


----------



## betoscustoms

*X X1682515853478525*


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2008, 12:50 PM~10160638
> *X X1682515853478525
> *


what happen to your build? oh wait do you build :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2008, 01:08 PM~10160787
> *what happen to your build? oh wait do you build :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## radicalplastic09

can't wait to see the aircraft setup


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2008, 01:08 PM~10160787
> *what happen to your build? oh wait do you build :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


_*THAT COST YOU TO STAY OUT OF THE STASH BOX..............*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2008, 06:55 PM~10162671
> *THAT COST YOU TO STAY OUT OF THE STASH BOX.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Then I want in.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 13 2008, 05:20 PM~10162426
> *can't wait to see the aircraft setup
> *


it is fucking dead on! this is definitely my new favorite.
made me stop building mine.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 14 2008, 09:07 AM~10165898
> *it is fucking dead on! this is definitely my new favorite.
> made me stop building mine.
> *


stryene or metal?


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 14 2008, 11:11 AM~10168023
> *stryene or metal?
> *


a little bit of everything.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Mar 14 2008, 09:07 AM~10165898
> *it is fucking dead on! this is definitely my new favorite.
> made me stop building mine.
> *


*really....i need fly to cali and come by and check it out...*


----------



## sidetoside

Very clean ride your LA Woman Model !!! Like every Model you build !
How do you make the Murals on it ??
Are this Decals and you had Spray only a litte bit white on it ??


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 15 2008, 01:54 PM~10175974
> *Very clean ride your LA Woman Model !!! Like every Model you build !
> How do you make the Murals on it ??
> Are this Decals and you had Spray only a litte bit white on it ??
> *


NOBODY WILL EVER KNOW CUZ HOMEBOY NEVER ANSWERS ANYBODY ON HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RIGHT HOMIES?????? I'VE PM'D HIM AND NOTHING IN A FEW WEEKS. HE'LL NEVER RESPOND TO YOUR QUESTIONS!!!


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin:


----------



## casino2595

too much detail to be hand painted. possible decals. but he does a damn good job at building his models.


----------



## MRLATINO

JUST STOPING BY TO SAY WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## Hawkster

I was gonna try to get into model car building, but after seeing this ... fuck that. Makes me not even wanna try. lol 

Good work.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Hawkster_@Mar 26 2008, 12:57 PM~10256847
> *I was gonna try to get into model car building, but after seeing this ... fuck that.  Makes me not even wanna try.  lol
> 
> Good work.
> *


WHY?

SEEING HOW GREAT THEY ARE SHOULD MOTIVATE YOU TO MAKE YOU SKILLZ BETER, NOT MAKE YOU NOT EVEN WANT TO TRY

:twak: :buttkick: :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

looks good


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A


























*


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

What up mando im out here at the shop with danny again u goin to that show sunday I think were gonna go most likely so if u go ill see u up there 

U should stop by the shop with gold digger and whatever else u got to show me :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

CLEAN 57! MANDO, SMOOTH WORK ANOTHER BAD ASS RIDE.


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah MONDO, always liked that ride from LIFESTYLE CC lookin sick bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Oh man, that's sick! I wish I had the skills to paint one like that in a 1/12 scale. :0


----------



## 408models

:0 sik


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 27 2008, 10:58 AM~10266950
> *:0 sik
> *


 x-2 motavation 4 my next project.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1+Mar 27 2008, 03:14 PM~10266008-->
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAN 57! MANDO, SMOOTH WORK ANOTHER BAD ASS RIDE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 04:13 PM~10266179
> *hellz yeah MONDO, always liked that ride from LIFESTYLE CC lookin sick bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 05:04 PM~10266263
> *Oh man, that's sick! I wish I had the skills to paint one like that in a 1/12 scale. :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 10:58 PM~10266950
> *:0 sik
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Mar 27 2008, 11:11 PM~10267008
> *x-2 motavation 4 my next project.
> *


_*X2!*_


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:24 PM~10265744
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



thammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mondooooooooooooo!!!

looking sickkkkkkkkkkk!!! :biggrin: 

i cant wait what you got going onn on the NEXT PROJECT!!!!! :0*


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1

DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT SHIT IS SIIICCCKKK !!!!!!!!!!
CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEXT SICK ASS PROJECT.....  ........THANKS FOR COMING BY ON SATURDAY...... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ..........


----------



## a408nutforyou

can anyone tell me what was used for the bumperguards n grill guard :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

the gaurds look like the gaurds that come wth the CAMEO truck,


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA















































*


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 31 2008, 11:11 PM~10304266
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh</span></span>*


----------



## DREAM ON

what's up kandy connection!! i see you online!!!.....what's up mondo.....


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 1 2008, 12:07 AM~10304918
> *what's up kandy connection!! i see you online!!!.....what's up mondo.....
> *


SAVE YOUR BREATH BRO!!!!!!!!!! HE'LL NEVER ANSWER YOU!!..LOL


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 1 2008, 03:28 AM~10304977
> *SAVE YOUR BREATH BRO!!!!!!!!!! HE'LL NEVER ANSWER YOU!!..LOL
> *


you know I have been wondering about this.
this guy does such awesome work and posts these great pics and never answers anyone. and can get posts on his thread deleted at will.very mysterious.
I guess it's just one of those things that makes you go hummmm. 
:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 28 2008, 10:42 AM~10275786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me what was used for the bumperguards n grill guard :biggrin:
> *


:0 the little eye brow thingy on the passengers head light fell off and is hanging.. or is it winkin at me :0 
still a bad ass truck, whats the thing above the license plate?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 1 2008, 01:07 AM~10304918
> *what's up kandy connection!! i see you online!!!.....what's up mondo.....
> *



HEY TONY ....... I'M NOT GOINGTO ANSWER YOU THAT!!!!!

SEE YOU AT THE KANDY CONNECTION TOMORROW

TE PORTAS BIEN Y SI NO ME LLAMAS


----------



## vengence

damn mondo,purely sick work,ima have to pick your brain sometime soon...


----------



## zfelix

Fuckin mando!!!! When two face gets painted bring it by the shop and show us :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 1 2008, 05:37 AM~10305294
> *HEY TONY ....... I'M NOT GOINGTO ANSWER YOU THAT!!!!!
> 
> SEE YOU AT THE KANDY CONNECTION TOMORROW
> 
> TE PORTAS BIEN Y SI NO ME LLAMAS
> *




HEY DAD SEE YOU AT THE KANDY CONNECTION GOERGE IS WAITING FOR US TO WORK ON THE NEW PROJECT COMMING SOON.... I'LL CALL YOU LATER


----------



## rodriguezmodels

thanks for the wheels Armando... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

Thanks for the wheels Armando... :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

WOW!!!!!!!!! HE IS ALIVE!!! FINALLY AN ANSWER TO SOMEBODY!


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 1 2008, 12:11 AM~10304266
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* :uh: your a sick lil man homie :dunno: :thumbsup:*


----------



## mcloven

this is gonna be one bad ass car


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

beat me to it


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 27 2008, 12:24 AM~10265744
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

CHINGON HOMIE NICE AND LOOKS VERY REAL  :biggrin: *


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 1 2008, 12:21 PM~10308368
> *WOW!!!!!!!!! HE IS ALIVE!!! FINALLY AN ANSWER TO SOMEBODY!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 
armando really is a good guy, just real shy.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 1 2008, 04:52 PM~10310601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> armando really is a good guy, just real shy.
> *


Awesome person, always on the go and very busy. I know what it's like. Give him a minute and he'll get back to you. Me, I just call him :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Mando is a great friend we always have cool paint conversations whenever we run into eachother :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

damn all your models are bad ass very detailed


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 1 2008, 11:40 PM~10313807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


deeezam.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 1 2008, 11:40 PM~10313807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!




thank's dad for help at the kandy connection today!! we are almost ready!!! for some color's!!!! see you tomorrow at the same time same place!!!....


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MORE PICTURES OF TWOFACE


----------



## lonnie

lookin bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

that sick mondo. TWO thumb's up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup: !!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 1 2008, 02:05 PM~10308746
> *beat me to it
> *



lmao uh huh :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

damn thats tight.....but what else did ya expect?


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 2 2008, 07:25 AM~10314499
> *
> MORE PICTURES OF TWOFACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LIKE WHATS I SEE ESE :uh:  

YOU STILL :loco:


----------



## dink

luv your detail, your paint jobs are crazy


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:

all look very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

*THIS GUY IS JUST FREAKIN SICK......................*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u are too bean...


----------



## bigal602

ALMOST!
This model was damaged but is almost repaired and 
will be done soon!
Armandos cracking that whip!


----------



## zfelix

BOUT TIME BRO!!!


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 5 2008, 04:17 PM~10343430
> *BOUT TIME BRO!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*REPLICA








*


----------



## oldskool 67

Two Face is looking bad ass Homie! uffin:


----------



## DREAM ON

what''''''''''''''''''''''''s uP DAD!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

thanks just fucking sick mondo!


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 7 2008, 12:17 AM~10352496
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* 


ILL CO SIGN THAT MOFO :uh: 
:thumbsup:*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

holy shit


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 DDDAAAMMMM MONDO!! THAT IS WICKED BRO


----------



## lonnie

hell yea homie speechless :worship:


----------



## 2lowsyn

one word 


CLEAN .


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good mondo


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 8 2008, 08:24 AM~10363074
> *lookin good mondo
> *


 post something fucker. . . . mondo :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:worship: Mando your the man  everything looks killer homie


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 2 2008, 06:00 PM~10563114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SNAP HE IS ALIVE :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn man thats sweet...i wish i could do a paint job of that caliber...just awesome man!


----------



## 58Bowtie

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 3 2008, 10:57 PM~10331460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Armando Is that you bro? Its Avo, Gabinos Homie


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

YES...

IT'S ME HOMIE 

WHAT'S U AVO!

HERE IS MY E-MAIL 

[email protected]


----------



## MRLATINO

HEY MANDO IM GLAD YOU MADE IT BACK FROM YOUR HOME PLANET :wave: HOW MANY LIGHT YEARS AWAY IS IT :biggrin: DOES EVERYDODY ON YOUR PLANET BUILD MODELS AS SICK AS YOU : :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

Mando- Whats the best way to reach you?? I would like to talk to you about some thangs!!


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@May 21 2008, 06:05 PM~10707357
> *Armando Is that you bro? Its Avo,  Gabinos Homie
> *


 ttt


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

R E P L I C A


----------



## Diamond502

:0

OMG!


----------



## BODINE

BADASS OF COARSE!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

howd u get a different cover of lrm??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2008, 08:23 PM~10810787
> *howd u get a different cover of lrm??
> *


probably suscription


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## zfelix

WHATS UP NIGHTRIDER MANDO!!

SEE U TOMARROW NIGHT OR SATURDAY HOMES!!! BRING SOME MODELS SATURDAY SO I CAN CHECK THEM OUT SINCE U ALREADY SEEN A FEW I PAINTED LOL!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 5 2008, 11:18 PM~10810760
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MANDO AND THE PELI SAID


HEY LIL GUY 


NOTHING TO BRAG ABOUT


:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

GO TO AUTOZONE FOR THE ALTERNATE COVERS! THEY DON'T ALLOW GIRLS ON THE MAGS THEY SELL. PICK THEM UP BECAUSE THEIR RARE AND ARE COLLECTORS ISSUES!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

coming out great mando can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

R E P L I C A


----------



## MARINATE

:0 SICK!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 01:49 AM~10821875
> *:0 SICK!
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow! awsome job more pics please.


----------



## hoodstar

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms

:worship: :worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 8 2008, 12:33 PM~10823108
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Olds_racer

Picasso ain't got shit on this man!
Absolutely amazing work.
Keep it up.


----------



## raystrey

TTT for the baddest paint jobs


----------



## 58Bowtie

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 7 2008, 10:23 PM~10821567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick Shit Homie like always.Stay up Dog!
:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## -CAROL CITY-




----------



## rodriguezmodels

looking good armando...


----------



## low4oshow

a homie your pm box is full.


----------



## Diamond502

damn, thats sick, homie!


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKIN GREAT ARMANDO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 7 2008, 07:23 PM~10821567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit....... :0 i been waiting to see you do this one


----------



## bigal602

MANDO IS 
:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:   uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: 
 hno: :wow: :yes: 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

your builds are just..........


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## julian blea

love all them rides :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside

Damn , youre my Idol ! Great Models !!!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## zfelix

FUCKIN LITTLE MANDO IT LOOKS LIKE CANDY CANE LANE IN THIS BITCH!!! 


Great Work


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jun 14 2008, 01:24 PM~10868791
> *Damn , youre my Idol ! Great Models !!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x100000000 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 14 2008, 10:52 AM~10868874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I feel like a kid in a Candy Store. I want em all!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

OMG !    Mando, this is sick ! your paints are crazy ! Man, those babies need to be finished ! :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

x2.very nice website.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 14 2008, 07:57 AM~10868891
> *FUCKIN LITTLE MANDO IT LOOKS LIKE CANDY CANE LANE IN THIS BITCH!!!
> Great Work
> *


x-2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

that paints sick mando :around: :around: all your work is primo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

Some truly BAD ASS work & talent :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*ALL SCRATCH BUILT







































































*


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms

that ice cream truck is so tight :worship: :worship:


----------



## julian blea

:wow: :wow:


----------



## low4oshow

damn lookin good


----------



## Diamond502

:0


----------



## Models IV Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster

SICK MAD PROPS TO YOU BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10937020
> *ALL SCRATCH BUILT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:0 :0 :0    :thumbsup:*


----------



## BiggC

Thats sweet!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

I was with Armando the 1st time we saw this truck. We were blown away by the murals. The 1st thing Armando said was "I gotta build a replica of this one". :biggrin: Do your thing Homie! :thumbsup: 

































Mr. Cartoon and Me


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: VERY NICE PICS BROTHER!! KOOL PIC OF YOU AND MR.CARTOON!! LOVE HIS WORK!! KEEP IN TOUCH CARNAL!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

omfg dam yo ur a genious ............


----------



## bigal602

cant wait for this one! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS GONNA B 1 BADASS REPLICA!!


----------



## BigPoppa

Holy shit! What are you going to use for running gear?


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 14 2008, 09:58 AM~10868712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE MASTERS MASTERPIECES :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10937020
> *ALL SCRATCH BUILT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

cast that body and EBAY that fukker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats one that builders would go for     *


----------



## sidetoside

Ohhh Damn , what the Hell !!!!!

This is the gratest you Build ever ...MR CARTOON'S 
ICECREAM TRUCK

I cant wait to see it when you paint the Body !!!

A+ Man !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit, now i gotta build it!!...looks pretty damn easy to do. what size styrene was that though?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 27 2008, 08:54 PM~10967355
> *shit, now i gotta build it!!...looks pretty damn easy to do.  what size styrene was that though?
> *


Just keep in mind he makes it look easy...many many many years of building....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

possibly true, couldnt be too hard though...put your mind into it. i do usually :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10967845
> *Just keep in mind he makes it look easy...many many many years of building....
> *


I HAVE SAT NEXT TO HIM AND WATCHED HIM MAKE A KNOCK OFF AND WAS BLOWN AWAY HOW SIMPLE HE MADE IT LOOK.SO IM WITH YOU HOMIE X20000000000


----------



## kykustoms

that ice cream truck is cool as fuck ive always wanted to do something similar


----------



## MRLATINO

THANKS MANDO


----------



## 408models

one of my favorite model trucks, bad ass ride.

any pic of the undies?


----------



## impala1961drptop

WILL ANY OF THE MEMBERS FROM MASTERPICE MODEL CAR CLUB HIT ME UP AT 405 200 6206...I'AM INTERESTED IN YOUR WIRE WHEELS!!!


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 11 2007, 05:29 PM~8530931
> *HERE IS WHAT YOU NEED TO DO TO PUT THEM TOGETHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUFF THE SPOKES WITH COMPOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT THEM FROM THE TREE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUFF THE TIP OF THE HUB WITH COMPOND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE THE SIX PCS PER WHEEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SHOWS ONE PHOTO ETCH GOES IN THE BACK AND ONE IN THE FRONT OF THE HUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT VIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK VIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

luv those rims


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A






























































*


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

very nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## texasfunk

:0 wow..tht things is amazing!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, owenart714, diorwamp

PURO AGUASCALIENTES MEXICO :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire

Exellent work :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jul 7 2008, 09:33 PM~11033456
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

had to bring this badass to the new page *


----------



## low4oshow

looks real good mondo


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :thumbsup: that amazing work


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: kleen work mondo!! lookn FAB-U-LUS!!!!!!!


----------



## bigal602

Damn brother that is FUCKING SICK!!!


----------



## impala1961drptop

okay i guess nobody wants to sell some masterpiece armando flores wire wheels....i've tried to communicate with several masterpiece club members including armando emailed and no response. If any body have a few sets for sale good deals hit me up brothers. I live in oklahoma city and its hard for a nice set of wires like them with them tires to come thru here. I have several model cars i'am done with and would like to thro them Armando Flores fresh wheels on them and style!! lol

Help me out brothers! email me: [email protected]

P.S. I'am looking for twisted spokes, all chrome, and center golds...diffrent styles would help!


----------



## lonnie

betoscostoms he has them


----------



## customcoupe68

Damn..its come a long way since Sheets of Styrene!!! lol, almost looks like a kit now!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

cleeeeeeeeean Mando, i can't for the this ice cream truck to around my street i'll be waitimg.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EWrGtp6dG8I


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 8 2008, 06:35 PM~11041249
> *Damn brother that is FUCKING SICK!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Jul 16 2008, 12:08 PM~11103990
> *okay i guess nobody wants to sell some masterpiece armando flores wire wheels....i've tried to communicate with several masterpiece club members including armando emailed and no response. If any body have a few sets for sale good deals hit me up brothers. I live in oklahoma city and its hard for a nice set of wires like them with them tires to come thru here. I have several model cars i'am done with and would like to thro them Armando Flores fresh wheels on them and style!! lol
> 
> Help me out brothers! email me: [email protected]
> 
> P.S. I'am looking for twisted spokes, all chrome, and center golds...diffrent styles would help!
> *


YOU CAN ALAYS BUY SOME HERB DEEKS OR DETAIL MASTER WIRE WHEELS!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A S






































OK BOBBY FLORES HERE WE GO............. :biggrin:.............  








*


----------



## undead white boy

what color is that on the caddy it looks bad ass bro


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 2 2008, 07:03 PM~11243577
> *what color is that on the caddy it looks bad ass bro
> *



BOBBY FLORES GIVE ME THE ORIGINAL PAINT FROM HIS CAR

HE ONLY KNOWS THE RECIPE


----------



## oldskool 67

Looking good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*M O R E P I C T U R E S



































*


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

X2!!!!!

AND HOMIE UR INBOX IS FULL!


----------



## Guest

Mando, clear your pm box


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jul 7 2008, 09:33 PM~11033456
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINGON VERY CHINGON U ARE THE MASTER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

HOW MUCH WOULD IT COST FOR YOU TO MAKE ME SOME BILLET INSERTS FOR MY BMW?


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jul 7 2008, 09:33 PM~11033456
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINGON VERY CHINGON U ARE THE MASTER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

U ARE THE MASTER HOMIE *


----------



## BigPoppa

why two?

nice paint!



> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 2 2008, 07:00 PM~11243564
> *R E P L I C A S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 2 2008, 11:16 PM~11245117
> *U ARE THE MASTER HOMIE
> *



GRACIAS !


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 2 2008, 09:00 PM~11243564
> *R E P L I C A S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK BOBBY FLORES HERE WE GO............. :biggrin:.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


:0 another badass creation :0*


----------



## sunsetstrip67

:biggrin: WHATS UP VALLEY BOY.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WHAT'S UP GEORGE :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Looking Good Mando :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*M O R E P I C T U R E S 

















*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## TopDogg

Nice work , Armando


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 3 2008, 11:25 PM~11251725
> *Nice work , Armando
> *


THANK YOU ALBERT


----------



## oldskool 67

Here we go again, do it up Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 3 2008, 11:28 PM~11251744
> *Here we go again, do it up Homie!  :biggrin:
> *


*SE VALE* :biggrin: 



WHAT'S UP DAVE :wave:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:worship: 
that elc is show stopn.youv got the best cars


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: DAM MANDO!! THAT IS ONE SICK BUILD BROTHER


----------



## MRLATINO

THERE ARE NO WORDS TO DESCRIBE YOUR TALENT MANDO, YOU ARE THE BEST :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## dink

can't wait to see some color on that ice cream truck


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*W H E R E N O T H I N G I S I M P O S S I B L E








*


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 THATS THE SHIT MANDO


----------



## youcantfademe

sick.......


----------



## Smallz

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hoodstar

:0 WTF!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hands down model the baddest kit i have ever seen ! Who did the decal work ! 

This kit has to get complete and you need to have MR. Cartoon holding it in a pic ! 

Screw everything else on you model bench ! MAKE THIS SHIT #1 PRIOTY !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I AGREE! MONDO YOU ARE THE MAN BROTHER!! KLEAN AND MEAN AS ALWAYS CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

god damn you did it agein.that be long in a museum or something.the outher side painted the same way ?


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: That tight


----------



## customcoupe68

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :0 :worship: :worship: 


very nice job


----------



## bigal602

:0 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: hno: :wow: :yes:


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Aug 7 2008, 05:36 AM~11282589
> *:0  :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  hno:  :wow:  :yes:
> *


x9000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 6 2008, 11:34 PM~11281431
> *W H E R E  N O T H I N G  I S  I M P O S S I B L E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:0 :biggrin: fucking sweeeeeeeeeeeet*


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:0 Damn.... You pulled it off... Very Nice!


----------



## lowrod

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 7 2008, 02:34 AM~11281431
> *W H E R E  N O T H I N G  I S  I M P O S S I B L E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
WOW! :thumbsup: If Cheech & Chong were layin' low up in smoke in this...WHOA jack(!); that's hot enough 2 melt all the ice cream'& sweet enough 4 a toothache! *


----------



## low4oshow

damn,clean as hell mondo :0 :0


----------



## lonnie

hell yea looks killer speechless :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOD 

YOUR CRAZY MAN REALLY EXCLLENT WORK DAMM


----------



## oldskool 67

OH YEAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 7 2008, 12:34 AM~11281431
> *W H E R E  N O T H I N G  I S  I M P O S S I B L E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:  chingon homie*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Aug 7 2008, 11:39 AM~11286304
> *WOW! :thumbsup: If Cheech & Chong were layin' low up in smoke in this...WHOA jack(!); that's hot enough 2 melt all the ice cream'& sweet enough 4 a toothache!
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## base905

:0 :0 :0 

thats off the hook man!!!!

by far the coolest model i have ever seen!


----------



## tyhodge07

holly shit, thats bad ass.. the graphics (decals) dont make it a bad ass build, the scratch built kit makes it a bad ass build to me :worship:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## modelsbyroni

HOLY MOLY!!!! THATS SOME SWEET ASS BUILD AND PAINT. :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## Bedrockcc

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 7 2008, 09:55 PM~11290348
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:   chingon homie
> *


wow :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 8 2008, 04:18 PM~11295854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




"godfathers"


:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*ICECREAM TRUCK



































*


----------



## phatras

WOW.. not much more i can say.. amazing..


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: DAM MONDO, THAT IS THE BEST YET FROM YOU!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BROTHER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:scrutinize: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


tht is....dramatically amazing...


----------



## BiggDeee

:angry: :angry: GOD DAMMIT I JUST WET MYSELF! Thanks allot Mondo! Keep up the great work!


----------



## zfelix

whats happening mando!!!!!

lookin good brother


----------



## Zed

Amazing ! :0 

this is no more modeling skills, this is pure magic ! :cheesy: 

talk about scratch building ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Really sick piece of work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love to see it in person one day.


----------



## bigal602

GOOD JOB BROTHER! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

spot on man...this thing is perfect in all ways!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2008, 06:15 AM~11340990
> *Really sick piece of work!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Love to see it in person one day.
> *



*A N Y T I M E *


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

awsome cant wait to see it all finished up! great job homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where is the rest of the masterpieces team at? we see mondo's stuff on the regular.... where's the other homies??


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 14 2008, 08:45 PM~11348708
> *where is the rest of the masterpieces team at? we see mondo's stuff on the regular.... where's the other homies??
> *



is that a challenge!! joking. :biggrin: 

well i dont paint my own models so i have to wait on my
painter, the 67 american got screwed up so hes touching
it up.
i have 2 real cars im working on, ( ones the ALADDIN) that are in california that
me and my son are trying to get done for vegas and i live in phoenix, plus i have 3 stores with 20 employees, AND i have a high maintenance wife and 7yr old daughter who require alot of attention plus a 3yr old son, AND one on the way!

YES THIS IS MY EXCUSE! model building is and always be my passion but
ive put it on the backburner for now! 

Armando understands, super cool brother right there, the best in my opinion!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

now back to this beautiful MASTERPIECES thread!
peace,
albert


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 14 2008, 08:45 PM~11348708
> *where is the rest of the masterpieces team at? we see mondo's stuff on the regular.... where's the other homies??
> *


It's coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Aug 15 2008, 06:20 AM~11350447
> *
> Armando understands, super cool brother right there, the best in my opinion!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> now back to this beautiful MASTERPIECES thread!
> *


x 2
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 14 2008, 12:10 AM~11340296
> *ICECREAM TRUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:worship: :worship:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Aug 15 2008, 04:20 AM~11350447
> *is that a challenge!! joking. :biggrin:
> 
> well i dont paint my own models so i have to wait on my
> painter, the 67 american got screwed up so hes touching
> it up.
> i have 2 real cars im working on, ( ones the ALADDIN) that are in california that
> me and my son are  trying to get done for vegas and i live in phoenix, plus i have 3 stores with 20 employees, AND i have a high maintenance wife and 7yr old daughter who require alot of attention plus a 3yr old son, AND one on the way!
> 
> YES THIS IS MY EXCUSE! model building is and always be my passion but
> ive put it on the backburner for now!
> 
> Armando understands, super cool brother right there, the best in my opinion!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> now back to this beautiful MASTERPIECES thread!
> peace,
> albert
> *


not any kind of challenge... just like to see your guys work...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Aug 15 2008, 08:20 AM~11350447
> *is that a challenge!! joking. :biggrin:
> 
> well i dont paint my own models so i have to wait on my
> painter, the 67 american got screwed up so hes touching
> it up.
> i have 2 real cars im working on, ( ones the ALADDIN) that are in california that
> me and my son are  trying to get done for vegas and i live in phoenix, plus i have 3 stores with 20 employees, AND i have a high maintenance wife and 7yr old daughter who require alot of attention plus a 3yr old son, AND one on the way!
> 
> YES THIS IS MY EXCUSE! model building is and always be my passion but
> ive put it on the backburner for now!
> 
> Armando understands, super cool brother right there, the best in my opinion!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> now back to this beautiful MASTERPIECES thread!
> peace,
> albert
> *


DO THE DAM THING BIG DOG


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 14 2008, 08:45 PM~11348708
> *where is the rest of the masterpieces team at? we see mondo's stuff on the regular.... where's the other homies??
> *


Hey i'm still hear i just have a couple of other projects going on right now that mando knows about and like albert said is cool with as long as we are moving forward at what we are doing, modeling has always been a passion of mine but it's also been a hobby. to me lowriding is away of life and right now my car is taking front seat,but i do have some models that are going to be coming out i just have to find time.and also like albert i have two kids that take alot of my time one dances all year and my son plays on a club basket ball team witch we have to travel almost every week end.armando totaly understands and is a friend first and the best one at that.....mrlatino :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49NRS SF

AS ALWAYS ARMANDO FLORES GREAT WORK CARNALITO.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MASTER MODELERS

HECTOR LOZANO, ARMANDO FLORES, DAVID ANTHONY GARCIA AND JOSUE GONZALEZ










JOSUE GONZALEZ ROOM IN 1996







*


----------



## MARINATE

NICE OG PICS THERE MANDO


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A

BY JOSUE GONZALEZ








*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11367205
> * NICE OG PICS THERE MANDO
> *




X-2


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Aug 17 2008, 06:54 PM~11367224
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



SE VALE :biggrin: 



WHAT'S UP ALBERT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WORKING ON HECTOR LOZANO'S HINGES 1996
"GANGTER OF LOVE"


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 06:01 PM~11367278
> *SE VALE  :biggrin:
> WHAT'S UP ALBERT  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


check your masterpieces global email.


----------



## 49NRS SF

Armando, this is my favorite. Keep up the great work carnal.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:08 PM~11368460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 06:51 PM~11367195
> *MASTER MODELERS
> 
> HECTOR LOZANO, ARMANDO FLORES, DAVID ANTHONY GARCIA AND JOSUE GONZALEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSUE GONZALEZ ROOM IN 1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



THIS IS BAD ASS. YOU GOTA LOVE THAT HISTORY. *


----------



## lonnie

everything you guys build is bad ass :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Models look crazy :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 17 2008, 09:13 PM~11368525
> *THIS IS BAD ASS. YOU GOTA LOVE THAT HISTORY.
> *



YES SR. :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 17 2008, 09:15 PM~11368552
> *Models look crazy :0
> *


SIMON :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Aug 15 2008, 07:20 AM~11350447
> *is that a challenge!! joking. :biggrin:
> 
> well i dont paint my own models so i have to wait on my
> painter, the 67 american got screwed up so hes touching
> it up.
> i have 2 real cars im working on, ( ones the ALADDIN) that are in california that
> me and my son are  trying to get done for vegas and i live in phoenix, plus i have 3 stores with 20 employees, AND i have a high maintenance wife and 7yr old daughter who require alot of attention plus a 3yr old son, AND one on the way!
> 
> YES THIS IS MY EXCUSE! model building is and always be my passion but
> ive put it on the backburner for now!
> 
> Armando understands, super cool brother right there, the best in my opinion!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> now back to this beautiful MASTERPIECES thread!
> peace,
> albert
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WHERE NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## 2lowsyn

^ thats a keeper .


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11368862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Puro Ol Skool! :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*L T D----O R----T - B I R D*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 07:01 PM~11368978
> *L T D----O R----T - B I R D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

LET'S CAST BOTH


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I just need to finish tail lights abd grill on the T-Bird ! 










And i would have to put down 1 for the LTD also ! I had a 73 green on green back in the day ! First car i evey had rollin white walls and them fake chrome wire's that bolted on the chrome smoothie wheels ! But i was rollin non the less !


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11368862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :tears I remember my first issue of lowrider bike magazine had this article in it. This is part of the reason I am who I am today, and the reason I have a "HOW-TO HYDRAULICS TOPIC" still today.......... :thumbsup:  ITS GOOD TO BE ABLE TO PAY HOMAGE TO THE GREATS AND SAY THANX....for all the motivation


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 18 2008, 02:19 AM~11369989
> *:cheesy:  :0  :tears I remember my first issue of lowrider bike magazine had this article in it.  This is part of the reason I am who I am today, and the reason I have a "HOW-TO HYDRAULICS TOPIC" still today.......... :thumbsup:    ITS GOOD TO BE ABLE TO PAY HOMAGE TO THE GREATS AND SAY THANX....for all the motivation
> *


 I MEMBER THE FIRST ISSUE TOO!! HE HAS COME ALONG WAY AND ONLY GETTING BETTER!! KEEP IT UP BROTHER!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11367349
> *WORKING ON HECTOR LOZANO'S HINGES 1996
> "GANGTER OF LOVE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, all these memories pics are priceless for my collection of stored model car pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 18 2008, 01:01 AM~11368978
> *L T D----O R----T - B I R D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





please cast these........... please. :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside

I want 2 Bodys of these , where i can pay for it ?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2008, 07:24 AM~11370533
> *please cast these........... please. :biggrin:
> *


yeah X10 :0


----------



## raystrey

mando do you still have all those old school rides?

new pictures maybe?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 18 2008, 05:36 PM~11375724
> *mando do you still have all those old school rides?
> 
> new pictures maybe?
> *




YES I DO 

I'LL POST PICTURES LATER


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MORE MEMORIES*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 @ the 65s rims


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*GARY SEED MODELS</span>*

THESE ARE HIS CAR MODELS <span style=\'color:red\'>BAD ASS !!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 18 2008, 12:13 AM~11369815
> *LET'S CAST BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO IT .

this is something iv ben looking for . :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

how bout some old school vids!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THANK YOU CRIS DIAZ FOR THE HEAD LIGHTS AKA ( BIGPOPPA ) 

I GOT THEM YESTURDAY FROM PETER WILDING ( AUTRALIA ) :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

COOL SHIT MONDO ! The Shades look good !


----------



## betoscustoms

LIGHTS ARE LOOKIN SAUVE AND FIRME ON THE TOON TWUK.


----------



## BigPoppa

glad I could help again. Put in a good word for me with Mr. Cartoon, maybe he'll hook me up with a tat :uh: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:49 PM~11390328
> *THANK YOU CRIS DIAZ FOR THE HEAD LIGHTS AKA ( BIGPOPPA )
> 
> I GOT THEM YESTURDAY FROM PETER WILDING ( AUTRALIA ) :thumbsup:
> 
> *


----------



## customcoupe68

awesome builds masterpeices, never a dull moment. awesome work.


----------



## bigal602

nice headlights brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

Light it up Homie! uffin:


----------



## MRLATINO

WHATS UP DAVID :wave:


----------



## oldskool 67

what's up Vato! :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO

THERE ARE NO WORDS FOR YOUR SKILL LEVEL,OH BY THE WAY I NEED A CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WHAT'S UP MEMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## 49NRS SF

:wave: What's up Carnalito?


----------



## customcoupe68

sup homie!


----------



## MRLATINO

GOOD MORNING HOMIE, AND FELLOW MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB MEMBERS, IM STILL LOOKING FOR THAT CADDY :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:01 PM~11368978
> *L T D----O R----T - B I R D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOTH MANDO PERO MAS EL LTD


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Aug 21 2008, 01:00 AM~11400320
> *THERE ARE NO WORDS FOR YOUR SKILL LEVEL,OH BY THE WAY I NEED A CADDY :biggrin:
> *


Armando got my last 79 Cadi for Cotton Cadi :0


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 21 2008, 06:48 PM~11407072
> *Armando got my last 79 Cadi for Cotton Cadi  :0
> *


I REALY WANT TO BUILD A CADDY OR A LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

what's up mondooooooooooo!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

glad to see you guys a little more active again


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2008, 01:18 AM~11409590
> *glad to see you guys a little more active again
> *


I gotta post some pics of my models.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*PICTURES TAKEN FROM A VIDEO 

STARTED WITH 1971 CADILLAC EL DORADO
















DROPPED A TROPHIE ON TOP  















































































*


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 23 2008, 02:04 AM~11417785
> *PICTURES TAKEN FROM A VIDEO
> 
> STARTED WITH 1971 CADILLAC EL DORADO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DROPPED A TROPHIE ON TOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
MORE please :biggrin:*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn...... nice to see these pics.....


----------



## jevries

One BIG Right-Click, Save As Fest!! :biggrin: I need that vid for my collection!!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 23 2008, 03:35 AM~11417824
> *One BIG Right-Click, Save As Fest!! :biggrin:  I need that vid for my collection!!
> *





LOL x2!!!


----------



## bigal602

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MRLATINO

THAT IS ONE BAD ASS VIDEO MOST PEOPLE WOULD HAVE GIVEN UP WHEN IT GOT SMASHED, BUT MANDO YOU ARE NOT MOST PEOPLE THANKS FOR POSTING PICTURES OF THE BUILD :thumbsup: :worship: :wow: :wave:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Aug 23 2008, 09:46 AM~11418380
> *THAT IS ONE BAD ASS VIDEO MOST PEOPLE WOULD HAVE GIVEN UP WHEN IT GOT SMASHED, BUT MANDO YOU ARE NOT MOST PEOPLE THANKS FOR POSTING PICTURES OF THE BUILD :thumbsup:  :worship:  :wow:  :wave:
> *






oh yeah?! i guess its that important! i appreciate the pics!


----------



## Guest

Beautiful builds. You are a true artist.


----------



## modelsbyroni

THAT BUILD IS JUST GREAT. NICE 2 C THOSE IN-PROGRESS PIX.


----------



## betoscustoms

EL MAESTRO CHINGON


----------



## dustykustoms

yo armando can u give me a call


----------



## mcloven

armando send me a pm i have a few questions


----------



## Zed

Hey Mando, it must be great to have that vid on you tube :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: MAN, THIS IS ONE FOR THE HISTORY BOOKS!! THANK YOU MONDO FOR SHARING THIS WITH US!! IS IT ON YOU TUBE? IF SO UNDER WHAT NAME? IF NOT, THEN HOW MUCH FOR A COPY OF THE VIDEO CARNAL? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

FELICIDADES CARNAL NICE JOB ON LAS VEGAS CAR  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

INTERIOR PART 1


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## darkside customs

that is amazing, simply amazing work bro!! 
That is sick. All of those rides!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11502980
> *INTERIOR PART 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY MONDO, DID YOU TAKE ANY OF YOUR MODEL TO HE SHOW? WERE DID YOU STAY? YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME FOR THE HOTEL HOOK UP BRO!! MY HOTEL FOR FRIENDS AND FAMILY IS ABOUT $29.00 +TAX


----------



## low4oshow

ice cream truck lookin good mondo


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## betoscustoms

ARMANDO POST SOME PICS OF YOUR TRIP TO SAN FRANCISCO. MET WITH ARMANDO LAST WEEKEND AND I WAS VERY INSPIRED TO START BUILDING AGAIN. MAN, MANDO YOU HAVE TALENT. THANKS FOR SHARING SOME OF YOUR WORK. HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME IN FRISCO. POST THE PIC OF YOU AND THE PRESIDENT OF NICARAGUA :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 06:23 PM~11640822
> *ARMANDO POST SOME PICS OF YOUR TRIP TO SAN FRANCISCO. MET WITH ARMANDO LAST WEEKEND AND I WAS VERY INSPIRED TO START BUILDING AGAIN. MAN, MANDO YOU HAVE TALENT. THANKS FOR SHARING SOME OF YOUR WORK. HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME IN FRISCO. POST THE PIC OF YOU AND THE PRESIDENT OF NICARAGUA :biggrin:
> *



beto.... you keep saying this.... lets see you put in some work man.....


----------



## betoscustoms

YOU BEAT 408MODELS TO IT :biggrin: I JUST PULLED A '68 ELK THAT I WANT TO BUILD. I ALSO WANT TO DO A BIG BODY. BEEN POSTING PICS OF BIG BODIES ON RANDOM TO HAVE AS REFERENCES TO WHAT I WANT TO DO. DOING SOME MOCK UPS ON THE '68 ELK. GETTING ALL THE A PARTS TOGETHER. (PUMPS, RIMS, HARDLINES, CHROME, PAINT AND ETC.) I WILL POST BY THIS WEEKEND. I'VE BEEN WORKING LATE. BUT I HAVE TO SET MY MIND TO IT. SO, WATCH OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

armandos a great friend! :thumbsup: see u in october brother!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 18 2008, 08:51 PM~11641091
> *armandos a great friend! :thumbsup: see u in october brother!
> *



x :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 18 2008, 10:56 PM~11641139
> *x :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SO I TAKE IT THAT YOU ALL WILL BE IN VEGAS?! ANYONE UP TO TAKING PICS OF THE "GOLD DIGGER FOR ME? NEED THE UNDER CARRAGE-TRUNK-MOTOR- AND BOTH FINNS MURALS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! NO FLASH BUT NEED TO BE CLEAN AND ALL THE DEATIL. THANKS GUYS! WELL BE IN TOLEDO NNL#29 SHOWS FRIDAY-SAT-SUN. SO I WISH YOU ALL GOODLUCK AND A SAFE TRIP!! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MASTERPIECES IN SAN FRANCISCO











BETO. MY FAMILIA AND I HAD A GOOD TIME IN FRISCO THE HOTEL WAS BAD ASS HOMIE NICE VIEW TO SAN FRANCISCO.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 19 2008, 03:01 PM~11646671
> *MASTERPIECES IN SAN FRANCISCO
> 
> BETO.  MY FAMILIA AND I HAD A GOOD TIME IN FRISO THE HOTEL WAS BAD ASS HOMIE NICE VIEW TO SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> *


ANYTIME CARNALITO. GLAD THE FAMILY HAD FUN.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

TTT


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 19 2008, 04:01 PM~11646671
> *MASTERPIECES IN SAN FRANCISCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETO.  MY FAMILIA AND I HAD A GOOD TIME IN FRISO THE HOTEL WAS BAD ASS HOMIE NICE VIEW TO SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

ARMANDO... THANK'S FOR HAVING AT YOUR PLACE YESTERDAY. NICE TO SEE ALL OF YOUR MASTERPIECES IN PERSON AND OF COURSE THE HOPPER'S ALL THE WAS SOME CRAZY STUFF RIGHT THERE!!! HEY CAN I SHOW A SNEAK PIC OF WHAT YOU HAVE IN THE BLACK BOX!!! :0 THANKS I HAD A GREAT TIME HOPPING CARS AT YOUR PLACE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigal602

armando :thumbsup: :wave: 
hope your feeling better brother!
see you this friday.


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 2lowsyn

oh man you got any more pics of legindairy cars being made ? like dress to kill or gepcies rose ?


----------



## oldskool 67

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67

ORALE !!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

Here we go! Armando told me I needed to post up some of my ranflas. MASTERPIECES MCC uffin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Here's my 50 Chevy Troke, just a lil Old Skool Cruiser.


----------



## oldskool 67

The 57 Chevy Kustom


----------



## oldskool 67

The 73 Caprice


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 25 2008, 08:38 AM~11693750
> *The 73 Caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice job...........I like this car


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

celan rides homie! keep pics coming OLDSKOOL 67.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 22 2008, 12:18 AM~11662659
> *ARMANDO... THANK'S FOR HAVING AT YOUR PLACE YESTERDAY.  NICE TO SEE ALL OF YOUR MASTERPIECES IN PERSON AND OF COURSE THE HOPPER'S ALL THE WAS SOME CRAZY STUFF RIGHT THERE!!!  HEY CAN I SHOW A SNEAK PIC OF  WHAT YOU HAVE IN THE BLACK BOX!!! :0   THANKS I HAD A GREAT TIME HOPPING CARS AT YOUR PLACE!!! :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 25 2008, 11:45 AM~11696042
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





is this whats in the "black box"?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 25 2008, 01:21 AM~11693692
> *Here we go! Armando told me I needed to post up some of my ranflas. MASTERPIECES MCC  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS PIC! LOOKS DAM REAL!! NICE WORK GUY'S!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Thanks for the props josh, Gil, and 1/16th


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 24 2008, 11:31 PM~11693722
> *Here's my 50 Chevy Troke, just a lil Old Skool Cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVIN THIS OLD SCHOOL BRO. NICE WORK.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 08:00 PM~11703452
> *LOVIN THIS OLD SCHOOL BRO. NICE WORK.
> *


x-2


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 25 2008, 12:45 PM~11696042
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I really like this car


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 25 2008, 02:38 AM~11693750
> *The 73 Caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 This one too :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Sep 26 2008, 04:21 AM~11704454
> *I really like this car
> *


Thats what were doing to the real aladdin. :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 26 2008, 07:07 AM~11704829
> *Thats what were doing to the real aladdin. :biggrin:
> *


*SE VALE* :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 25 2008, 01:10 PM~11697518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, BigPoppa


WHATS UP CRIS :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 26 2008, 08:51 AM~11705471
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, BigPoppa
> WHATS UP CRIS  :wave:
> *


get your new project in OK? Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 26 2008, 07:55 AM~11705503
> *get your new project in OK?  Can't wait to see the progress
> *


----------



## VintageTin

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 25 2008, 01:31 AM~11693722
> *Here's my 50 Chevy Troke, just a lil Old Skool Cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome... totally flawless :0


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Sep 26 2008, 11:39 AM~11706939
> *Awesome... totally flawless :0
> *


thanks


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

what up :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Sep 27 2008, 10:12 AM~11714145
> *what up  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT'S UP JOSE :wave:


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 27 2008, 01:48 PM~11715085
> *WHAT'S UP JOSE  :wave:
> *


HELLO BROTHERS.. :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Sep 27 2008, 09:22 PM~11717626
> *HELLO BROTHERS.. :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

u guys got some nice rides


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, 408models, DREAM ON


:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo uffin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*FORD LOWRIDERS*


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## hmw99civic

does some 1 got mere pics of dresed two kill? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

CAN'T WAIT TO CAST THESE :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 28 2008, 10:19 PM~11724114
> *FORD LOWRIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RANFLITAS :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 28 2008, 09:19 PM~11724114
> *FORD LOWRIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT'S RIGHT I SEE A BABY LINCOLN COMING OUT!!! 

MONDOOOOOOOOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

more of the LTD!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!! VERY NICE WORK MONDO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A



































*


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 1 2008, 09:43 PM~11756309
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
OMG, I think I just "SOILED" my self. :biggrin:*


----------



## sureñosbluez

REAL NICE REPLICA OF DRESSED TO KILL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: SWEET PAINT LAYED DOWN CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

that a real nice color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

who made or acquired the grille?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 2 2008, 01:00 AM~11757426
> *who made or acquired the grille?
> *


DUH? I'M SURE ARMANDO MADE IT. 
SORRY ABOUT THE DUH, I JUST HAD TO. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 29 2008, 11:43 AM~11728502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bigger pics


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2008, 06:23 AM~11756619
> *that a real nice color :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## sidetoside

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 1 2008, 09:43 PM~11756309
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


Ohhh God damn , now im wet in My ..... ohhhh !

That my all Time Favorit Lowrider ever ! Its the niceest Ride ever !!

Please post More !!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 3 2008, 10:05 AM~11769126
> *Ohhh God damn , now im wet in My ..... ohhhh !
> 
> That my all Time Favorit Lowrider ever ! Its the niceest Ride ever !!
> 
> Please post More !!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2
iv been waiting for this car , specaily from you guys.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 3 2008, 10:11 AM~11769180
> *X2
> iv been waiting for this car , specaily from you guys.
> *


You should check out bigal602 he did one some years ago


----------



## Zed

Badasssssss ! :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 3 2008, 10:29 AM~11769331
> *You should check out bigal602 he did one some years ago
> *


ill do that , can we get some of thees cars, i got ideas for it that i wana try my self.
i wanted to make one "dress to kill" Buuut, i wouldnt want to mess up a legend. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

this guy is friggen sick with it awsome armondo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*ADEX*


----------



## DREAM ON

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 3 2008, 04:52 PM~11772443
> *whatttttttttttttttt!! this is sickkkkkkkkkkkk!! *


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## bigal602

The Master Of Pieces is at it again!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 3 2008, 05:52 PM~11772443
> *ADEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: REAL NICE CARNAL


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 3 2008, 04:52 PM~11772443
> *ADEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

BORN IN EAST LA


----------



## DETACHED

nice work...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 3 2008, 11:01 PM~11771675
> *Badasssssss !  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


XXXXXXXXXXXXX-222222222222222222


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## youcantfademe

sickness.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 1 2008, 06:43 PM~11756309
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

looks sick but whats the x-frame going under? :scrutinize:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 4 2008, 02:21 PM~11778896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: work of art :0


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 05:25 PM~11778923
> *looks sick but whats the x-frame going under?  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> *





x2


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 4 2008, 05:21 PM~11778896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this car :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

:worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: DAT BEE BAAADDDDD AAAA$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:26 PM~11368661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean I like the Mcleans


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Aug 18 2008, 08:04 PM~11376601
> *MORE MEMORIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the tru spoke look on this :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A


























*


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 4 2008, 10:28 PM~11780841
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
penThouse... *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 4 2008, 07:28 PM~11780841
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

looks great man.... did u start with a 77 monte?*


----------



## Pokey

YES, Penthouse, my all-time favorite Lowrider! I had a poster of this car in my bedroom when I was a kid, LOVE IT!


----------



## mistabuggs

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 1 2008, 10:43 PM~11756309
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



Speechless! As always, your work NEVER ceases to amaze me on creativity and such great craftsmanship! You are an inspiration to all man! Just BAD ASS Homie!*


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 3 2008, 05:52 PM~11772443
> *ADEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what an ass you are , your sick in the head
:around: :loco:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Oct 6 2008, 10:44 PM~11799011
> *what an ass you are , your sick in the head
> :around:  :loco:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 4 2008, 05:21 PM~11778896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Freakin' SICK!!! :0 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 4 2008, 05:21 PM~11778896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Breath Taking......


----------



## mistabuggs

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 7 2008, 02:06 PM~11803163
> *:0 Breath Taking......
> *



Just too clean!!!


----------



## MRLATINO

HEY MANDO WHAT PLANET DID YOU SAY YOU WERE FROM....... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Oct 18 2008, 11:15 PM~11907475
> *LIFESTYLE MEMBERS STAY OFF LAY IT LOW TILL GIVEN PERMISSION !!!
> 
> 
> SGT 63
> *




NO MORE MANDO UPDATES ..... :0    :angry: :tears: :tears: :banghead: :banghead: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

awsome homie! what else is their too say but AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 21 2008, 11:15 AM~11928408
> *NO MORE MANDO UPDATES ..... :0        :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *



WHat gives?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


*Has the BIG M and  the ROLLERS ONLY taken LIFE STYLE'S spotlight ?*


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2008, 10:01 AM~11928975
> *WHat  gives?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Has  the  BIG  M  and  the    ROLLERS  ONLY  taken    LIFE STYLE'S  spotlight ?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 3 2008, 06:52 PM~11772443
> *ADEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ahehijodelachingade!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 21 2008, 09:15 AM~11928408
> *NO MORE MANDO UPDATES ..... :0        :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


where did that quote come from and why?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 6 2008, 10:12 AM~12079722
> *where did that quote come from and why?
> *



from the lyfestyle thread, but seems they can post again.

have no idea why


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, DREAM ON

SE VALE :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

uffin:


----------



## bigal602

CONGRATS ARMANDO!!
hopefully he will post up soon what im talking about! :worship:


----------



## kajumbo

can any body tell me where i can get a 71 - 73 rivi boattail 1/24 or 1/25


----------



## modiol

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Nov 7 2008, 04:52 PM~12093675
> *can any body tell me where i can get a 71 - 73 rivi boattail 1/24 or 1/25
> *




the resin realm has them for $53

http://www.resinrealm.net/Star/STARModels.html










http://www.resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/RR_All.html


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jun 5 2008, 11:18 PM~10810760
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Armando, I think it's time to finish this one. :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 8 2008, 11:50 AM~12099347
> *Armando, I think it's time to finish this one.  :biggrin:
> *



he aint gonna have time to finish anything!
post what u got ARMANDO!


----------



## SAUL

yeah post what you got :biggrin: mando


----------



## chris mineer

you got some mad skill..  :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602




----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Nov 11 2008, 06:43 PM~12129037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where is yours at??? :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 11 2008, 05:54 PM~12129146
> *Where is yours at??? :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP RAFA!
2 COMING SOON!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Nov 11 2008, 07:00 PM~12129231
> *WHATS UP RAFA!
> 2 COMING SOON!
> *


hno: hno: hno: 

Not much homie chillin Sup with the ride :0


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Nov 11 2008, 06:43 PM~12129037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Mando on the new toy!


----------



## betoscustoms

*'67 IMPALA*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHATS THE DEAL ?

MONDO OWN'S AMERICAN WOMAN NOW?

WHAT A SWEET RIDE , AND LAST TIME I TALKED WITH MONDO HE HAS HIS OWN IMPALA IN THE WORKS GETTING THAT LIFESTYLE TOUCH DONE TO IT !


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 11:35 PM~12132443
> *WHATS  THE  DEAL ?
> 
> MONDO  OWN'S  AMERICAN  WOMAN NOW?
> 
> WHAT  A  SWEET  RIDE  ,  AND  LAST  TIME  I TALKED  WITH  MONDO  HE  HAS  HIS  OWN  IMPALA  IN THE  WORKS GETTING THAT  LIFESTYLE  TOUCH  DONE  TO  IT !
> *


That's the word, badass ride


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAN THIS CATS ON TOP ! THATS 3 60'S IMPALA'S NOW ! YOU LUCKY MONDO ! NOW HE NEEDS A 66 AND 69 TO HAVE A LATE 60'S LINE UP !


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Oct 1 2008, 09:43 PM~11756309
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
YOU ARE A SICK MAN HOMMIE :biggrin:*


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 09:34 PM~12130946
> *'67 IMPALA
> *


Seen that ride in Vegas last year...it's freakin' stunning!!! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

mondoooooooooo!!!..

We had a blast uss the valley boy's











that's right* exclusive* pic's :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 13 2008, 05:46 PM~12149825
> *mondoooooooooo!!!..
> 
> We had a blast uss the valley boy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's right exclusive pic's  :0
> *



Where's the pics?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

One of my favorite topics 

GREAT BUILDS


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 16 2008, 11:35 AM~12171428
> *Where's the pics?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly my thoughts! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*SE VALE*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Nov 20 2008, 07:17 AM~12208923
> *SE VALE
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *













MANDO DOING SOME SCRAPING!!!! LAST NIGHTTTTTTTTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

show AND go :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 25 2008, 01:31 AM~12251359
> *
> *



THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES AND POSTERS TONY


SE VALE!

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Que Paso Mando :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 12:42 AM~12132493
> *MAN    THIS  CATS  ON TOP !  THATS  3  60'S  IMPALA'S  NOW  !  YOU LUCKY  MONDO  !    NOW  HE  NEEDS  A  66  AND  69  TO  HAVE  A  LATE  60'S  LINE  UP !
> *




what 68 does he have?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 27 2008, 07:48 PM~12278214
> *what 68 does he have?
> *


should be posted somewhere, he has a yellow 68 caprice with a black top


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 27 2008, 09:48 PM~12278214
> *what 68 does he have?
> *


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 27 2008, 09:28 PM~12278431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that joint sick

id like to get some fender skirts for mine


----------



## tequila sunrise

pics of his other rides?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 27 2008, 09:28 PM~12278431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is downright sick! I love them 68s!! on stock rallys too!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 27 2008, 08:11 PM~12278346
> *should be posted somewhere, he has a yellow 68 caprice with a black top
> *



CRAZY 8 DON´T HAVE A VINIL TOP AND HAS A 42¨MOONROOF  

PAINT JOB WILL BE DONE AT THE KANDY CONNECTION. SE VALE


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 27 2008, 02:24 AM~12272886
> *Que Paso Mando :biggrin:
> *


I AM IN GUADALAJARA JALISCO HAVING A CORONA :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Nov 28 2008, 02:31 PM~12282528
> *I AM IN GUADALAJARA JALISCO HAVING A CORONA  :biggrin:
> *


 must be nice have fun out there!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Nov 28 2008, 02:30 PM~12282519
> *CRAZY 8 DON´T HAVE A VINIL TOP AND HAS A 42¨MOONROOF
> 
> PAINT JOB WILL BE DONE AT THE KANDY CONNECTION. SE VALE
> *


well, post some progress pics up then! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 28 2008, 11:47 AM~12281988
> *pics of his other rides?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Nov 28 2008, 01:31 PM~12282528
> *I AM IN GUADALAJARA JALISCO HAVING A CORONA  :biggrin:
> *



we are lucky they let you back in the country :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

mondo were do u get ur string at to cut ur doors and sunroofs at


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 5 2008, 01:08 AM~12341925
> *mondo were do u get ur string at to cut ur doors and sunroofs at
> *



i use sewing thread


----------



## jevries

I bought me a kit of super thin Photo etched saw blades that you put in your hobby knife...works like a charm!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what i use is heavy duty sewing thread as well. its easier than a xacto knife IMO.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 5 2008, 12:33 AM~12342037
> *I bought me a kit of super thin Photo etched saw blades that you put in your hobby knife...works like a charm!
> *


pic???? ive seen the ones for a dremel....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 5 2008, 05:00 PM~12347592
> *pic????  ive seen the ones for a dremel....
> *



Very thin PE sawblades. Especially the ones with the rounded edge are easy to use. On the corners I uses the scribers. Tape the edges using masking tape to make sure you can't scratch the surface when you slip.


----------



## airbrushmaster

you can get those blades here for real cheap!!!!!


----------



## airbrushmaster

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?M...epartment&ID=26


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 6 2008, 02:49 AM~12351829
> *http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?M...epartment&ID=26
> *


I have those blades as well but they are thicker and shorter. I prefer the PE blades.


----------



## low4oshow

i used to see the PE blades all the time.i thought they would just bend up


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 6 2008, 08:02 AM~12352463
> *i used to see the PE blades all the time.i thought they would just bend up
> *



ive always just used a razor blade.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

are those blades any good ?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 6 2008, 12:14 PM~12353064
> *ive always just used a razor blade.
> *




please keep your fingers! ive had too many close calls!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive done that too much as well with an xacto knife...ill do it with sewing thread anyday.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 6 2008, 05:21 AM~12351795
> *Very thin PE sawblades. Especially the ones with the rounded edge are easy to use. On the corners I uses the scribers. Tape the edges using masking tape to make sure you can't scratch the surface when you slip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where can i find these?


----------



## phatras

Model car garage make a nice set of those.they run like 11 bucks..


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP MONDOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

NICE CRUSE DAY THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

AMERICAN WOMAN :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:24 PM~12385172
> *AMERICAN WOMAN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

you gotta be non human lol


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:24 PM~12385172
> *AMERICAN WOMAN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68

i think i jus shit. thats DEAD ON. just need the white stripe :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MORE PICS!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 9 2008, 08:24 PM~12385172
> *AMERICAN WOMAN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mario would be proud!!

:worship:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:24 PM~12385172
> *AMERICAN WOMAN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuera de serie. awesome homie


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*FROM MASTERPIECES MODEL CAR CLUB*










:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: MERRY X-MAS CARNAL!!


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWDOWN

Any updates on that bad ass Ice Cream truck?

All these models are amazing!

:thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside

x2 :thumbsup: :yes: :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Mar 26 2006, 12:53 PM~5123131
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY PHOTO ETCH WHEELS
> I DID A LINE OF 200SET OF WHEELS APPROX. 10 YEARS AGO
> AND I KEPT ONLY FEW SETS AS YOU CAN SEE ON PICTURE
> I MADE THEM IN BRASS TO TWIST EACH WIRE 7 TURNS AND THEN NICKEL PLATE
> EACH WHEEL AS
> 1 FRONT RING
> 2 FRONT PHOTO ETCH
> 3 BACK PHOTO ETCH
> 4 BACK RING
> 5 CENTER HUB
> 6 NOCK OFF "I USE THE PHOTO ETCH FROM MAS ON THE GOLD WHEEL"
> 7 5-20 TIRE " THE MATERIAL ON TIRES ARE DELRAN PLASTIC
> NOTE ALL THE PARTS ARE CNC MACHINED
> 
> MY WHEELS ARE MADE TO MAKE THEM DIFFERENT STYLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have to build some of the best lowrider models around. 
I've been looking for a good sorce for getting some spokes etched. can you pm or post . Thanks


----------



## HARD KANDY

WHAT UP BROTHER......


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 31 2008, 09:53 PM~12574869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


New you carnal, still waiting for my poster and "LIFESTYLE" t-shirt :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2009, 07:48 AM~12576222
> *New you carnal, still waiting for my poster and "LIFESTYLE" t-shirt  :biggrin:
> *




LIFESTYLE poster :yessad: 


LIFESTYLE T-shirt :nono:


----------



## UCE 94

Congratulation Mr.Flores on your lay out in Lowrider magazine. Love your work and been a fan since the 90's :biggrin: and hope to see your real car soon, keep making those tight ass model's  .


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 4 2009, 01:38 AM~12599239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS ON THE LOW RIDER ISSUE OF YOU MONDO!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK CARNAL!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 4 2009, 12:40 AM~12599257
> *CONGRATS ON THE LOW RIDER ISSUE OF YOU MONDO!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK CARNAL!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

CONGRATS HOMIE.


----------



## MRLATINO

YOU ARE THE BADDEST HOMIE YOU SET THE BAR FOR EVERY LOWRIDER MODEL BUILDER, I KNOW IM GOING TO GET MY ASS IN THAT ROOM AND GET THAT GLASS HOUSE READY FOR YOU  :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

:0 killer work


----------



## ElMonte74'

:cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## jevries

Congrats!! Can't wait to see it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 4 2009, 03:52 PM~12601890
> *Congrats!! Can't wait to see it! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HEY MONDO!!I HAVE TO SAY TO YOU AS A FELLOW BUILDER!!

I HAVE KNOWN YOU FOR SOMETIME NOW AND IT'S BEEN A WILD RIDE THUS FAR! I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A FAN OF YOUR WORK LIKE "MR.BIGGS" AND A FEW OTHER FRIENDS WE HAVE. I HAVE SEEN YOU BUILD SOME SWEET CREATIONS IN THE PAST AND I AM ALWAYS LOOKING AT THE CREATIONS YOU HAVE FINISHED SINCE YOU HAVE BEEN POSTING ON HERE! I HAVE TO SAY TO YOU IS" JOB WELL DONE MY FRIEND!!" I AM PROUD TO SAY THAT YOU ARE MY FRIEND AND I AM GLAD AND HONORED TO GRACE SOME OF THE SAME MAGAZINES AS YOU AND "MR.BIGGS" AND THIS FORUM TOO!! YOUR WEB PAGE IS A TRUE MASTERPIECE AND IT FIT'S YOUR PROFILE. AS ONE OF THE TOP BUILDERS AND AS A PERSON WHO VALUES THIS HOBBIE, YOU HAVE GIVEN BACK TO THE HOBBIE WE ALL LOVE BUT ALSO, YOU HAVE BECOME A RESPECTABLE BUILDER.  

MR.1/16TH


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 4 2009, 06:14 PM~12604559
> *:biggrin: HEY MONDO!!I HAVE TO SAY TO YOU AS A FELLOW BUILDER!!
> 
> I HAVE KNOW YOU FOR SOMETIME NOW AND IT'S BEEN A WILD RIDE THUS FAR! I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A FAN OF YOUR WORK LIKE "MR.BIGGS" AND A FEW OTHER FRIENDS WE HAVE. I HAVE SEEN YOU BUILD SOME SWEET CREATIONS IN THE PAST AND I AM ALWAYS LOOKING AT THE CREATIONS YOU HAVE FINISHED SINCE YOU HAVE BEEN POSTING ON HERE! I HAVE TO SAY TO YOU IS" JOB WELL DONE MY FRIEND!!" I AM PROUD TO SAY THAT YOU ARE MY FRIEND AND I AM GLAD AND HONORED TO GRACE SOME OF THE SAME MAGAZINES AS YOU AND "MR.BIGGS" AND THIS FORUM TOO!! YOUR WEB PAGE IS A TRUE MASTERPIECE AND IT FIT'S YOUR PROFILE.  AS ONE OF THE TOP BUILDERS AND AS A PERSON WHO VALUES THIS HOBBIE, YOU HAVE GIVEN BACK TO THE HOBBIE WE ALL LOVE BUT ALSO,  YOU HAVE BECOME  A RESPECTABLE BUILDER.
> 
> MR.1/16TH
> *



*KEEP THIS HOBBIE NUMBER ONE*


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 4 2009, 07:15 PM~12606122
> *SE VALE *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 4 2009, 09:15 PM~12606122
> *KEEP THIS HOBBIE NUMBER ONE
> *


YOU KNOW WE WILL!!


----------



## truscale

Mondo, congrates on the LRM coverage and thanks on the name for the etching company. 
I have to tell you when I saw Cartoons ice cream truck at the Petersens I took a ton of pictures and thought, that must have taken a year just to do the murals, then you go and build the truck from nothing and do the paint and murals in 1/25 scale. CRAZY :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jan 5 2009, 07:34 PM~12615668
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



*CESAR* :biggrin: 


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 5 2009, 07:30 AM~12609557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :worship: :biggrin: 
Looks Sicks as Hell!!!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 5 2009, 07:30 AM~12609557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cojones that's sick


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 4 2009, 12:38 AM~12599239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 5 2009, 08:30 AM~12609557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> [/quote
> 
> thats the shit right there


----------



## a408nutforyou

Damn bro is been awhile since you had been to a NNL west show.i would love to see you make it sometime in the future.i always :worship: your builds .....


----------



## dink

*TIME FOR ICE CREAM*


----------



## FLACO57

TTT NICE ASS RIDES! TOP NOTCH WORK


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jan 6 2009, 09:46 PM~12629063
> *TIME FOR ICE CREAM
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

*congrat's mondo!!!*


----------



## DEUCES76

congrats mondo on the lrm layout


----------



## jevries

Need to get my hands on that issue!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

Congratulations Homie!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

congrats man !!!!!!
gonna have to get that one :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 8 2009, 01:23 AM~12640472
> *congrat's mondo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what issue is this?


----------



## Zed

Congrats Mando ! :cheesy: 

For 2009 we need to see more of these jewel finished ....pleeeease !


----------



## bigal602

good job brother! 09 gonna be a good year for us.


----------



## BigPoppa

Nice! Special issue? I have to find that!


----------



## 8-Ball

congrats big mondo please let us kno which issue that is i need that one also.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2009, 08:08 AM~12641645
> *congrats big mondo please let us kno which issue that is i need that one also.
> *



lowrider march issue


----------



## 8-Ball

ok thanks big homie


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 8 2009, 10:12 AM~12642833
> *lowrider march issue
> *



wats on the cover


----------



## 8-Ball

it has a blue old skool lac on the cover if im right


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2009, 02:34 PM~12644356
> *it has a blue old skool lac on the cover if im right
> *



ON THE COVER IT HAS 2 58 IMPALAS WIHT HOLLY MADISON( FROM PLAYBOY AS THE MODEL )


----------



## 8-Ball

can you post the cover for me please.


----------



## BigPoppa

Just got my issue today


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MAGAZINE COVER


























*


----------



## tequila sunrise

always liked seeing the builds MASTERPIECES does.


----------



## diorwamp

felicidades carnalito ---bien merecido ese homenaje

saludos


----------



## 8-Ball

anybody know where i can order this issue cause i cant find it at all


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 10 2009, 05:55 PM~12663783
> *anybody know where i can order this issue cause i cant find it at all
> *



X 2


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 10 2009, 02:57 PM~12663165
> *MAGAZINE COVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

congrats homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 10 2009, 05:55 PM~12663783
> *anybody know where i can order this issue cause i cant find it at all
> *



http://www.primediabackissues.com/Merchant...ategory_Code=LR


----------



## Mr Biggs

Congrat's Homie.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 10 2009, 12:57 PM~12663165
> *MAGAZINE COVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

CONGRATULATIONS CARNAL, NICE PICTURE OF THE '65, THAT PAINT LOOKS CLEAN.*


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats homie


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

ElRafa

betoscustoms

Mr Biggs

sureñosbluez

diorwamp

tequila sunrise

DREAM ON

DEUCES76

Jevries

oldskool 67

sweetdreamer

Zed!

bigal602

BigPoppa

8-Ball

DREAM ON

DEUCES76

Jevries

oldskool 67

sweetdreamer

Zed!

bigal602

BigPoppa

8-Ball

Truscale

Mr.1/16th

CHR1S619

Bos82

drasticbean

THANK YOU GUYS*

*


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 11 2008, 11:25 PM~9673497
> *JUST PAINTED AT THE KANDY CONNECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pictures of this one?


----------



## low4oshow

congrats on that homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shits lookin good up in here homie!


----------



## MRLATINO

CONGRATULATIONS MANDO JUST FINISHED READING YOUR ARTICLE IN LOWRIDER, TO ME YOU ARE THE BEST MODEL BUILDER THERE IS!! AND YOUR REPLICAS ARE A WORK OF ART, YOU SET THE BAR HOMIE AND YOU INSPIRE YOUNG AND OLD MODEL BUILDERS EVERY WHERE I AM PROUD TO CALL YOU A FRIEND KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## bigbearlocos

:thumbsup:  Congrats homie.


----------



## stilldownivlife

i just finally picked up my copy (i havent been this exited to get a lowrider mag in forever :biggrin
congrats on the mag coverage 
your builds are truly inspiring and you are a real innovator to the hobby :yes:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

congrats homie you got some mad skill.. i remember your bilds from lrb mag and you made me want to biuld .


----------



## BigPoppa

More pics of the 65 ?


----------



## TopDogg

CONGRATES MANDO
 





> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 10 2009, 01:57 PM~12663165
> *MAGAZINE COVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Just picked up the magazine...Great Bio... Congrates again Homie and can't wait to see your 65 done.


----------



## tequila sunrise

i think they should bring back lrb. now that there is layitlow i think that we would be able to get the hobby more exposure with the magazine out. do more shows and get togethers. now that the car builders get a hint of what the model builders are doing, i think they would be more curious to see what other talent is in our little but growing section of lay it low. congrats mando and keep up the good work.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 14 2009, 01:43 AM~12698398
> *i think they should bring back lrb. now that there is layitlow i think that we would be able to get the hobby more exposure with the magazine out. do more shows and get togethers. now that the car builders get a hint of what the model builders are doing, i think they would be more curious to see what other talent is in our little but growing section of lay it low. congrats mando and keep up the good work.
> *


10x !


----------



## lonnie

what month is that in i dont have it yet lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 14 2009, 01:33 PM~12702992
> *what month is that in i dont have it yet lol
> *


March '09 

Congrats Mondo


----------



## lonnie

thanks bro


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

CONGRATULATIONS ARMANDO ! PLENTY MORE MAGAZINES 2 FEATURE IN WITH THAT BADD AZZ RIDE YOUR BUILDING ..... IT TRULY WILL BE A MASTERPIECE :yes:


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jan 15 2009, 07:48 PM~12717717
> *CONGRATULATIONS ARMANDO ! PLENTY MORE MAGAZINES 2 FEATURE IN WITH THAT BADD AZZ RIDE YOUR BUILDING ..... IT TRULY WILL BE A MASTERPIECE    :yes:
> *


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## a408nutforyou

Congrats bro......


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 15 2009, 11:48 PM~12719782
> *Congrats bro......
> *



x2 got the mag a few days ago good stuff


----------



## 408models

Need tog et me that one, congrats bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HEY MONDO, WILL YOU SIGN MY COPY OF LRM? :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou

I just read 98 pages of "Fuck ya!!"

Beautiful rides...Just insane craftsman ship...Congrats on the LRM spread :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

hey mondo, just picked up my copy today also, looks great !!!congats again.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I just seen the magazine in person yeserday, the 4 page artical was nice and once again congrat's Mando  But what the hell is wrong with the new magazine. It don't do you any justice bro. It's been a whyle since I have picked up a lowrider mag they changed the Quality of photos and paper, I guess no love to the lowriding word, cause trucking don't look like that.


----------



## eastside1989

Congrats Homie....were looking up to you.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 09:40 AM~12739401
> *I just seen the magazine in person yeserday, the 4 page artical was nice and once again congrat's Mando   But what the hell is wrong with the new magazine. It don't do you any justice bro. It's been a whyle since I have picked up a lowrider mag they changed the Quality of photos and paper, I guess no love to the lowriding word, cause trucking don't look like that.
> *


Go a couple of the "new" style LRM's...the paper quality is flimsy and photo's look dull beacuse of this they don't pop. I really wonder how the Japanese LRM manages to keep their quality on such a high level both style wise as quality wise.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2009, 10:03 AM~12739552
> *Go a couple of the "new" style LRM's...the paper quality is flimsy and photo's look dull beacuse of this they don't pop. I really wonder how the Japanese LRM manages to keep their quality on such a high level both style wise as quality wise.
> *


I was at collectorschoice yesterday and Ceaser showed me it. I tell you I was dissapointed with the quality of paper they used. I think the pics are fine, They just don't look right on that type of paper. Not taking anything away from Mando he is one of the best builders out there but dam.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 12:40 PM~12739401
> *I just seen the magazine in person yeserday, the 4 page artical was nice and once again congrat's Mando   But what the hell is wrong with the new magazine. It don't do you any justice bro. It's been a whyle since I have picked up a lowrider mag they changed the Quality of photos and paper, I guess no love to the lowriding word, cause trucking don't look like that.
> *


Mr Biggs, man i was thinking the samething, i was thinking it was just me,but your rite! the look of the magazine has changed.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 09:08 AM~12739591
> *I was at collectorschoice yesterday and Ceaser showed me it. I tell you I was dissapointed with the quality of paper they used. I think the pics are fine, They just don't look right on that type of paper. Not taking anything away from Mando he is one of the best builders out there but dam.
> *


THEIR GOING IN THE SAME DIRECTION "STREET CUSTOMS" WENT!!!!!! BOMB ASS HIGH QUALITY PAPER TO ALMOST "NEWSPAPER" LIKE SHIT! THE INK JUST SOAKS IN THAT CHEAP ASS PAPER. TELLING YOU HOMIE JUST FROM HANDLING THE MAG I HAD INK COMING OFF INTO MY HANDS!!! THE DAMN COVER IS HIGH GLOSS AND THEN YOU OPEN IT TO "TRADE EXPRESS" PAPER! WON'T BE LONG BEFORE LRM CLOSES SHOP!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*M O D E L C A R S H O W











http://www.gslchampionship.org/*


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 19 2009, 06:14 PM~12752169
> *M O D E L    C A R    S  H O  W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gslchampionship.org/
> *


*

You taken some models Mondo???? Las Vegas and Sunset Strip should do good. :thumbsup:*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 19 2009, 06:27 PM~12752312
> *You taken some models Mondo???? Las Vegas and Sunset Strip should do good. :thumbsup:
> *


MY LIFESTYLE COLLECTION AS A DISPLAY


----------



## dink

should be a killer display. any progress on that ice cream truck


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 19 2009, 06:27 PM~12752312
> *You taken some models Mondo???? Las Vegas and Sunset Strip should do good. :thumbsup:
> *


ICECREAM TRUCK TOO!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 19 2009, 08:38 PM~12754035
> *ICECREAM TRUCK TOO!
> *


If that doesn't blow them away, what will?? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 19 2009, 09:24 PM~12754922
> *If that doesn't blow them away, what will?? :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigal602, MASTERPIECESMCC


:wave: 

Congrats! on your new baby boy Albert :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 4 2009, 01:38 AM~12599239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where can I get a LIFESTYLE CC poster like that Mando, for my model room? BTW I just picked up my March Issue of LRM.... im sitting at work reading your write up!
Really cool so see a fellow Layitlow-er in print like that!


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 20 2009, 06:52 AM~12758312
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigal602, MASTERPIECESMCC
> :wave:
> 
> Congrats! on your new baby boy Albert :thumbsup:
> *



thanks, a new MASTERPIECES AND LIFESTYLE member!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 20 2009, 10:07 AM~12759495
> *thanks, a new MASTERPIECES AND LIFESTYLE member!
> *


 :0 :0 Congrats Al


----------



## calaveras73

MASTERPIECES is the best


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 20 2009, 10:07 AM~12759495
> *thanks, a new MASTERPIECES AND LIFESTYLE member!
> *


Congratulations Albert


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

I FOUND THIS IN ONE OF MY OLD BOXES


THIS CAR WAS PAINTED BACK IN 1993 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

NICE COLOR COMBO!   ANY PICS OF THE TRUNK?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 29 2009, 10:51 PM~12855781
> *I FOUND THIS IN ONE OF MY OLD BOXES
> THIS CAR WAS PAINTED BACK IN 1993  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need a closer look. Can you send it to me??? :biggrin: :biggrin: Looks sick man.


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave: What's up Carnalito? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:51 PM~12855781
> *I FOUND THIS IN ONE OF MY OLD BOXES
> THIS CAR WAS PAINTED BACK IN 1993  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice paint job carnal


----------



## Siim123

x2.


----------



## josh 78

REALY NICE ALWAYS GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 10 2009, 01:57 PM~12663165
> *MAGAZINE COVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Finally had the chance to actually read the article...Really nice article, cool to read about your great passion and attitude towards art in general and creating model cars. :thumbsup:*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 1 2009, 10:48 AM~12874879
> *Finally had the chance to actually read the article...Really nice article, cool to read about your great passion and attitude towards art in general and creating model cars.  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 finally saw it the other night


----------



## sureñosbluez

TTT


----------



## sidetoside

Hey Mando , no news from you Bodel builds ??


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*R E P L I C A


























*


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 04:54 PM~12943368
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

AWESOME!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 04:54 PM~12943368
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## menotyou

That is simply incredible


----------



## oldskool 67

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 05:54 PM~12943368
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
THAT IS WICKED BRO!!! *


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 08:30 PM~12946597
> *THAT IS WICKED BRO!!!
> *


X2. :0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 03:54 PM~12943368
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
DAMN, WORDS CANT DESCRIBE HOW BAD ASS THAT IS! AWESOME!!*


----------



## sweetdreamer

^^x2 sweet ride


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 04:54 PM~12943368
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Coming together nice Armondo. Nice job on the graphics. :thumbsup:*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*I AM LOOKING FOR A COPY OF THIS MAGAZINE*


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

20 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, truscale, BigPoppa, youcantfademe, betoscustoms, lb808, Bos82, modelsinc1967, sweetdreamer, raystrey, Mr.1/16th, phatras, mademan, Pokey

:biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 11:10 PM~12947674
> *20 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, truscale, BigPoppa, youcantfademe, betoscustoms, lb808, Bos82, modelsinc1967, sweetdreamer, raystrey, Mr.1/16th, phatras, mademan, Pokey
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 Whatsup Armondo :wave:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 8 2009, 07:33 PM~12944911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Yes! Looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 8 2009, 10:33 PM~12944911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


man thats looking great !!! cant wait to see this cleared,its going to jump!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 04:54 PM~12943368
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

That rivi is so fuckin insane ! Mando you da man ! :cheesy:*


----------



## DJ-ROY

Amazing stuff


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 09:39 PM~12947348
> *I AM LOOKING FOR A COPY OF THIS MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME TOO!!! ME AND MY BIKE WERE FEATURED IN THAT!!1


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 10:39 PM~12947348
> *I AM LOOKING FOR A COPY OF THIS MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OTRO :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 9 2009, 07:39 AM~12947348
> *I AM LOOKING FOR A COPY OF THIS MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got that mag somewhere in storage. i love the gold 68 with the coins under the hood


----------



## jevries

Even I got that magazine ... :biggrin: bought it over here in Amsterdam.


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 10 2009, 08:23 PM~12962186
> *Even I got that magazine ... :biggrin: bought it over here in Amsterdam.
> *


Lot more other things i would spend my money on than a magazine, if i was in Amsterdam lol


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 10:10 PM~12947674
> *20 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: MASTERPIECESMCC, truscale, BigPoppa, youcantfademe, betoscustoms, lb808, Bos82, modelsinc1967, sweetdreamer, raystrey, Mr.1/16th, phatras, mademan, Pokey
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Feb 8 2009, 10:39 PM~12947348
> *I AM LOOKING FOR A COPY OF THIS MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no extras, but I can scan if you want something in particular


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 10 2009, 12:27 PM~12962791
> *no extras, but I can scan if you want something in particular
> *


 ttt


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 10 2009, 11:25 AM~12962201
> *Lot more other things i would spend my money on than a magazine, if i was in Amsterdam lol
> *


Like what?  :420: :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 5 2009, 07:30 AM~12609557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mando can you pm me with as many pics of your icecream truck as you can and the real one. im going to try to build my own. thanks bro


----------



## TopDogg

Topic title changed at topic starters request.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

so what no more MASTERPEICES M.C.C.?


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 01:10 PM~13098874
> *so  what  no  more    MASTERPEICES M.C.C.?
> *


Armando Flores is and always will be MASTERPIECES.

AL :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Feb 24 2009, 04:19 PM~13098950
> *Armando Flores is and always will be MASTERPIECES.
> 
> AL :wave:
> *


THEN WHATS WITH THE TITLE CHANGE ! WE ALL KNOW WHO MASTERPIECES IS ! IT COMES OFF AS HE NO LONGER WANTS ANY OTHER MASTERPIECES M.C.C. MEMBERS TO POST THEIR BUILDS UO IN HERE OR THAT HE HAS TAKEN HIM SELF AWAY FROM THE MASTERPIECES M.C.C.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 02:22 PM~13098966
> *THEN  WHATS  WITH THE  TITLE  CHANGE  !  WE  ALL KNOW  WHO  MASTERPIECES  IS !    IT  COMES  OFF  AS  HE  NO  LONGER  WANTS  ANY OTHER  MASTERPIECES M.C.C.  MEMBERS  TO  POST THEIR  BUILDS  UO  IN HERE  OR  THAT  HE  HAS  TAKEN  HIM  SELF  AWAY  FROM  THE  MASTERPIECES M.C.C.
> *


M.C.B.A. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2009, 06:31 PM~13100130
> *M.C.B.A.  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: *ALRIGHT THEN !*:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2009, 03:31 PM~13100130
> *M.C.B.A.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 04:33 PM~13100149
> *:biggrin: ALRIGHT  THEN  !:biggrin:
> *


He knows him and all their family have an open invatation with our family when they wan't to come over.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2009, 04:31 PM~13100130
> *M.C.B.A.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2009, 07:31 PM~13100130
> *M.C.B.A.  :biggrin:
> *






WoW!!!! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2009, 05:02 PM~13100468
> *WoW!!!! :0
> *


No Rumors please. :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13100605
> *No Rumors please.  :0
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2009, 05:38 PM~13100181
> *He knows him and all their family have an open invatation with our family when they wan't to come over.
> *


SSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 04:40 PM~13100805
> *SSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## AJ128

OH NO LOOKS LIKE THE FAM IS GETTIN BIGGER


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## oldskool 67

I'm the new president, I beat Armando down and took all his wheels. From this point forward all members shall address me as "EL CAPITAN". :rant: :rant: hno: hno:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13102321
> *I'm the new president, I beat Armando down and took all his wheels. From this point forward all members shall address me as "EL CAPITAN".  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


SI .... EL CAPITAN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 24 2009, 11:08 PM~13104520
> *SI .... EL CAPITAN!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Would you like some wheels? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 24 2009, 11:33 PM~13105206
> *Would you like some wheels? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SI SENOR :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 24 2009, 11:33 PM~13105206
> *Would you like some wheels? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 24 2009, 09:00 PM~13102321
> *I'm the new president, I beat Armando down and took all his wheels. From this point forward all members shall address me as "EL CAPITAN".  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


HAHAHA THATS FUNNY AND MESSED UP!! BUT FUNNY


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 24 2009, 11:00 PM~13102321
> *I'm the new president, I beat Armando down and took all his wheels. From this point forward all members shall address me as "EL CAPITAN".  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


EL CAPITAN" can i be the sargent of arms? and yes i would like some wheels also. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 25 2009, 02:48 PM~13109997
> *EL CAPITAN" can i be the sargent of arms? and yes i would like some wheels also. :biggrin:
> *


And what will I be? O shit did I speak to soon? hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 24 2009, 08:00 PM~13102321
> *I'm the new president, I beat Armando down and took all his wheels. From this point forward all members shall address me as "EL CAPITAN".  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


So I guess that make's me the Admiral. so all the wheels stay with me then. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WELL THAT I GUESS I'M ASSED OUT IF EVERYONE DONE TOOK THE LEAD ROLLS ! OR YOU GUYS COULD PUT ME AS THE LEAD COOK IN THE MESS HALL!


----------



## betoscustoms

WAIT, THE WHEELS ARE A " BETO's CUSTOM DESIGNS EXCLUSIVE " WHO WANTS TO BUY SOME WHEELS? BUY ONE SET GET ONE AT 1/4 PRICE OFF. TAKING ORDERS, I HAVE OVER 100 SETS. OH, I'M THE SALES SARGENT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 26 2009, 12:25 AM~13113980
> *WAIT, THE WHEELS ARE A " BETO's CUSTOM DESIGNS EXCLUSIVE " WHO WANTS TO BUY SOME WHEELS? BUY ONE SET GET ONE AT 1/4 PRICE OFF. TAKING ORDERS, I HAVE OVER 100 SETS. OH, I'M THE SALES SARGENT
> *




are you serious??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 25 2009, 06:25 PM~13113980
> *WAIT, THE WHEELS ARE A " BETO's CUSTOM DESIGNS EXCLUSIVE " WHO WANTS TO BUY SOME WHEELS? BUY ONE SET GET ONE AT 1/4 PRICE OFF. TAKING ORDERS, I HAVE OVER 100 SETS. OH, I'M THE SALES SARGENT
> *


u mean the Treasurer?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 25 2009, 08:25 PM~13113980
> *WAIT, THE WHEELS ARE A " BETO's CUSTOM DESIGNS EXCLUSIVE " WHO WANTS TO BUY SOME WHEELS? BUY ONE SET GET ONE AT 1/4 PRICE OFF. TAKING ORDERS, I HAVE OVER 100 SETS. OH, I'M THE SALES SARGENT
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## mats36

The Dressed to Kill is tooo sweeeeeeet!!! The grille is amazing!


----------



## DREAM ON

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie

T T T for the Homie Mando


----------



## 408models

M.I.A. :dunno:


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13102321
> *I'm the new president, I beat Armando down and took all his wheels. From this point forward all members shall address me as "EL CAPITAN".  :rant:  :rant:  hno:  hno:
> *


HEY DAVID WHAT CAN I BE :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by mats36_@Feb 27 2009, 12:53 PM~13128580
> *The Dressed to Kill is tooo sweeeeeeet!!! The grille is amazing!
> *


Fo real! that grill is nastey as old ass!


----------



## bigal602

TTT


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 11 2008, 11:25 PM~9673497
> *JUST PAINTED AT THE KANDY CONNECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Armando can't wait to see it finished! :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 25 2009, 09:55 AM~13685862
> *:0  :0
> *


WHATS THE GOIN RATE 2 HAVE A KIT PAINTED????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@May 13 2009, 03:56 PM~13878347
> *WHATS THE GOIN RATE 2 HAVE A KIT PAINTED????
> *


not a good time ot ask homie....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=476206&st=0


----------



## curbside

Off true WORKS of ART on it topic..!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undercoverimpala

Tried to send you a pm Brother but says your box is full.


----------



## SAUL

T T T


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## truscale

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

WHATS UP ARMANDO I HOPE U COULD COME DOWN TO THE SHOW AND SHOW OFF YOUR WORK TO EVERYONE HOMIE AND LET THE CLUB KNOW ABOUT IT THANKS


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Sep 3 2009, 09:36 PM~14977393
> *WHATS UP ARMANDO I HOPE U COULD COME DOWN TO THE SHOW AND SHOW OFF YOUR WORK TO EVERYONE HOMIE AND LET THE CLUB KNOW ABOUT IT THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i am looking forward to this show...but my lady is due nov.3rd. if the little one decides to pop out early, i'd be in a world of shit. hope it turns out good


----------



## scarfacepacino

ttt


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@May 30 2007, 09:56 PM~8012440
> *L I F E S T Y L E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE


----------



## LowandBeyond

Love this thread. :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 23 2009, 05:38 PM~15166419
> *Love this thread.  :0  :0
> *


Me and you both ! Killa builds goin' on in here !


----------



## bigdogg323

what up mando  :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 24 2009, 07:49 AM~15172568
> *what up mando    :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP :wave:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 23 2009, 11:29 AM~15164088
> *:thumbsup: THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE
> *



SE VALE :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey Mondo, any chance of this getting resined ? 










thanks.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 4 2008, 10:28 PM~11780841
> *R E P L I C A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:0*


----------



## og58pontiac

quote=Trendsetta 68,Sep 24 2009, 02:42 PM~15176377
Hey Mondo, any chance of this getting resined ? 










thanks. 
[/quote]
X2, I'm gonna start to tear this one apart in January,I would like to get one too :biggrin:


----------



## esco64

Hey mondo, i have yet to recive any thing for the magazine i sent you.


----------



## scarfacepacino




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Oct 5 2009, 09:20 PM~15277598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT YOU MONDO!! "MUY CHINGON!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Oct 5 2009, 08:20 PM~15277598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats beautiful ride right there!!


----------



## calaveras73

bad ass builds in here bro


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Oct 5 2009, 08:20 PM~15277598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHINGON!


----------



## CHR1S619

Doubble post :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

TTT


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Mar 25 2006, 11:32 PM~5121044
> *LAS VEGAS "REPLICA" BUILT BY ARMANDO FLORES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Received a DVD from Armando on the creation of his Vegas car, THANX!!
All I can say...I've learned a thing or two about dedication...what an insane amount of work went into that ride.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 11 2009, 12:37 AM~15322823
> *Received a DVD from Armando on the creation of his Vegas car, THANX!!
> All I can say...I've learned a thing or two about dedication...what an insane amount of work went into that ride.
> *


OOOHHH YYEAAAAHHHH!! I'LL GET ONE FOR MY COLLECTION TOO


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 11 2009, 08:37 AM~15322823
> *Received a DVD from Armando on the creation of his Vegas car, THANX!!
> All I can say...I've learned a thing or two about dedication...what an insane amount of work went into that ride.
> *



thats cool


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 20 2009, 12:01 AM~15409559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15409559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"NICE". Welcome back. HOMIE.


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 20 2009, 04:03 AM~15410476
> *"NICE". Welcome back. HOMIE.
> *


x305


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 20 2009, 02:01 AM~15409559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass line up right there!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 20 2009, 05:41 AM~15410697
> *bad ass line up right there!!!
> *


X2


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15409559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who did that bad ass Cadillac in the back ground? :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 20 2009, 08:01 AM~15409559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15409559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 24 2009, 02:42 PM~15176377
> *Hey Mondo, any chance of this getting resined ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> *


So, no resin huh??????? :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey Big Time: A friend of mine ( kjkj87) told me you know nothing of the NOv 1 show? I found it hard to believe,, you being a valley resident and all?
but just in case i told him I would shout it out to you..
Nov 1 09 canoga park...9.a.m. models are free i believe...sherman way and canoga...hit up 66chevy valleros) I think thats the fool who knows...


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15409559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm, i give up model building now. lol, jk you got some badass work man. those two trucks look sick as hell man.


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## RELIC

Thanks homie, this is what I was looking for


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 8 2009, 02:37 AM~15596082
> *Thanks homie, this is what I was looking for
> *


----------



## scarfacepacino




----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Nov 8 2009, 11:15 PM~15604071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic, but the chick is in the way of the real beauty behind her :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Nov 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15604071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that car was bad ass in person. she was hot as well. a bit skinny...but


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 20 2009, 01:01 AM~15409559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the "Al Capone" car in back?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 9 2009, 01:18 AM~15604104
> *Nice pic, but the chick is in the way of the real beauty behind her  :angry:
> *






Fo real !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sQuEAkz

heres the beauty without the beast.... that chick was ok "from the neck down"....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That has to be my Favorite '67 Impala ever !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Didn't Mario gomez paint that car?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by sQuEAkz_@Nov 9 2009, 12:02 PM~15608178
> *heres the beauty without the beast.... that chick was ok "from the neck down"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 8 2009, 10:18 PM~15604104
> *Nice pic, but the chick is in the way of the real beauty behind her  :angry:
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by sQuEAkz_@Nov 9 2009, 12:02 PM~15608178
> *heres the beauty without the beast.... that chick was ok "from the neck down"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats what im talking about right there, thanks for sharing


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 9 2009, 02:47 PM~15609923
> *Didn't Mario gomez paint that car?
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by sQuEAkz_@Nov 9 2009, 01:02 PM~15608178
> *heres the beauty without the beast.... that chick was ok "from the neck down"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE SICKEST `67 ever!!!


----------



## scarfacepacino




----------



## DREAM ON

SE VALE!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 17 2009, 01:17 AM~15688467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SE VALE!!!
> *


That's a bad ass picture Tony and a beautiful 67 Armando, SE VALE!!!! uffin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 17 2009, 01:17 AM~15688467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SE VALE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 21 2009, 10:42 PM~15741855
> *That's a bad ass picture Tony and a beautiful 67 Armando, SE VALE!!!! uffin:
> *



Thank you bro!!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 17 2009, 01:17 AM~15688467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SE VALE!!!
> *


Looks like a real car.


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2009, 10:23 PM~15840679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 STUNNING...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 2 2009, 01:59 AM~15841865
> *:0  :0  :0  STUNNING...
> *



X 2 !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2009, 10:23 PM~15840679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


To me this is the most beautiful '57 out there.


----------



## Siim123

DAMN!!!!!! That is just sick color!!! :0 :0


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## hocknberry

not many pic posts come from here, but when they do...... they can't be beat!! awsome builds in here!!! :0


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2009, 09:31 PM~15853854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SE VALE!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DEUCES76

some beautiful rides in here


----------



## truscale

Dam Tony you make us look good!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 2 2009, 10:15 PM~15854689
> *Dam Tony you make us look good!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 2 2009, 10:15 PM~15854689
> *Dam Tony you make us look good!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2009, 10:23 PM~15840679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SICK ASS SHOOT BRO


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2009, 09:23 PM~15840679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Dont let Tim see this :0


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2009, 10:36 PM~15853983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic


----------



## jimbo

SERIOUS Talent jumpin' off in HERE! :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 8 2009, 10:35 PM~15920548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still can't get over the shitload of time and patience that went into this creation.


----------



## Siim123

Sick builds!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 9 2009, 12:31 AM~15921273
> *Still can't get over the shitload of time and patience that went into this creation.
> *


I KNOW HUH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 8 2009, 09:29 PM~15920466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one looks nice


----------



## sQuEAkz

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 8 2009, 10:35 PM~15920548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i heard there is a DVD of this build... does anyone know where i can see or how i can get... really wanna see this!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sQuEAkz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:01 PM~15925520
> *i heard there is a DVD of this build... does anyone know where i can see or how i can get... really wanna see this!!
> *


I received one from the man himself. Don't think it's for sale. If you want to learn something about dedication than that's the material your looking for.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 10 2009, 01:53 AM~15934541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The most beautiful wire wheels out there.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 9 2009, 10:36 AM~15924552
> *this one looks nice
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by sQuEAkz_@Dec 9 2009, 02:01 PM~15925520
> *i heard there is a DVD of this build... does anyone know where i can see or how i can get... really wanna see this!!
> *


I have the dvd ! But it was a gift from Mondo and i was asked to not publish it ! But it does exist !


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 10 2009, 07:28 PM~15941834
> *Thanks!
> *



what's up.........


----------



## oldskool 67




----------



## jimbo

:0


----------



## dodgerblue62

NICE SHTT UP IN HERE ALL THE TIME , KEEP EM COMING FELLAS .......


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

1967 IMPALA CUSTOM


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 21 2009, 09:22 PM~16052935
> *1967 IMPALA CUSTOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam this looks sick man. any side pics?


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work bro. Lovin that '67.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 21 2009, 08:22 PM~16052935
> *1967 IMPALA CUSTOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## DEUCES76

sick work ARMANDO


----------



## DIPPINIT

Q Vo Mando, Sick Work. I know I'll never make Masterpieces


----------



## darkside customs

Merry Christmas Armando.
More Pics of Dressed To Kill


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 21 2009, 10:21 PM~16053660
> *Q Vo Mando, Sick Work.  I know I'll never make Masterpieces
> *


SE VALEEEEEEEEEE! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

MERRY XMAS CARNAL! SEE YOU SOON BROTHER!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 21 2009, 10:31 PM~16053767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 21 2009, 09:52 PM~16053318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 22 2009, 06:52 PM~16062095
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 ttt


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 21 2009, 10:31 PM~16053767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 26 2010, 01:24 PM~16416828
> *BAD ASS
> *


Mondo's dedication shows in his work.


----------



## truscale

TTT .


----------



## drasticbean

What's up brother


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 9 2009, 01:35 AM~15920548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 First Lowrider show I ever went to the 1:1 of this was there..... This is just truly AMAZING! :wow: Incredible work.


----------



## importmadness

sicks build bro...keep up the good work..


----------



## 81cutty

nice


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 21 2009, 09:22 PM~16052935
> *1967 IMPALA CUSTOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

love this 67 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 21 2009, 09:06 PM~16053499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

Armando do u plan on showing your builds at any shows this year? I would love to see them in person


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 4 2008, 05:21 PM~11778896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2010, 12:40 PM~17622281
> *:0  :0
> *


Hey Mando! Hope all is well? Your Peso setup! Is amazing and differente in that 57! I like it alot!


----------



## MC562

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MAS...WOMANONCASE.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
:0


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 21 2009, 10:06 PM~16053499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice builds homie love your work you be gettin down say i had a question how can i get some of those cool wheels?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

I was intrested in buying some of these cool rimes and tires from you homie if you could pm me and let me know how i could do that thanks sure would like to have some of these! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 11:38 AM~17898643
> *I was intrested in buying some of these cool rimes and tires from you homie if you could pm me and let me know how i could do that thanks sure would like to have some of these! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2!!! pm me a price too!!


----------



## Tonioseven

The craftsmanship in this thread is beyond belief!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 27 2010, 02:57 PM~17898734
> *The craftsmanship in this thread is beyond belief!!
> *


x1000!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## DJ-ROY

Beautifull wheels & tires


----------



## darkside customs

X2 Nice rides....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 02:30 AM~17904234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!! :0 very nice.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 03:17 AM~17904192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

cool pic   :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 12:17 AM~17904192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pic :wow:  :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 27 2010, 11:17 PM~17904192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are they that old, its even in black and white...Dam :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





















J/K guys, cool pic :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 26 2010, 03:53 PM~18145007
> *Are they that old, its even in black and white...Dam :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K guys, cool pic :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 8 2009, 10:39 PM~12947348
> *I AM LOOKING FOR A COPY OF THIS MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are u still lookin 4 this magazine,I have 2 copies, ill send u one,just pm were to homie..


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 26 2010, 03:53 PM~18145007
> *Are they that old, its even in black and white...Dam :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K guys, cool pic :biggrin:
> *


That was a good one George,i was rolling at my table, when i read it! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 01:30 AM~17904234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this ride bro,very nice as always. :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 01:35 AM~17904252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna build one just like it


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 21 2009, 11:31 PM~16053767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of paint is that???


----------



## MC562

CRAZY 8 BUILT BY ARMANDO FLORES













































MORE COMENTS ABOUT 1968 CAPRICE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=248099&st=0
[/quote]


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 2 2010, 12:53 AM~18467080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN RIGHT CLICK SAVE ! 


Nice pick Mondo i know the last year or so has been tuff for you and i hope this pick is from today and your really back at the bench my freind !


----------



## sneekyg909

CAN WE SEE WHAT YOUR WORKING ON? :nicoderm:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 1 2010, 10:53 PM~18467080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You finally opened the boxes again... :biggrin: Good luck with your new home and good to see you back at the table!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 2 2010, 08:53 AM~18467080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 1 2010, 10:53 PM~18467080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What up Mondo!!!! Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:42 PM~18470917
> *What up Mondo!!!! Nice pic :biggrin:
> *


yeh, I wonder who took that picture. Looks good, like a kid in a candy store. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Where is Mando!!! I see a pic of him and his rides, seem like he hasn't been on LIL for a while


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 2 2010, 01:17 PM~18471215
> *yeh, I wonder who took that picture. Looks good, like a kid in a candy store. :biggrin:
> *



What's up bro...


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 6 2010, 03:14 AM~18496057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

GUESS WHO WAS HERE ??????











:biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

STILL ALIVE """TRICKS OF FIRE"""

:0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 6 2010, 12:47 AM~18496167
> *GUESS WHO WAS HERE ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOOOW!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 6 2010, 01:14 AM~18496231
> *STILL ALIVE """TRICKS OF FIRE"""
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Show them sparks Mando!!   
New painted models look sick!!


----------



## truscale

Kool pics. Looks like you found your old thread. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 6 2010, 01:47 AM~18496167
> *GUESS WHO WAS HERE ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: SICK HOMIE :wow:


----------



## lowrod

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 28 2010, 03:30 AM~17904234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u do your hideaways from scratch? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 5 2010, 11:47 PM~18496167
> *GUESS WHO WAS HERE ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


MORE PICS :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 9 2010, 03:04 PM~18527230
> *MORE PICS  :wow:
> *


THATS ULISE'S 62' WITH THE COLOR TWEAKED IN THE PHOTO!


----------



## 408models

is it? oh damn, that looks bad ass that way. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

GUESS WHO WAS HERE ??????











:biggrin:
[/quote]
THANKS BROTHER FOR HAVING US OVER LIKE ALWAYS HAD A BAD ASS TIME


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

bad ass rides as always! keep them pics coming.


----------



## gseeds

oh man that 62 is looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 10 2010, 02:47 AM~18531851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man that 62 is looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> *


X2 !


----------



## willdecletjr

AMAZING ! LOVE YOUR WORK MAN ! :h5: :h5:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 6 2010, 12:25 AM~18496087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I WANT A MASTERPIECE


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin: Took this pic from My cell......










MASTERPIECES HAS A LINE OF PROJECTS TO COME!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

Nice.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 :wow: cant wait to see what comes out of these..amazing work in here!


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 21 2010, 10:55 PM~19129573
> *:biggrin: Took this pic from My cell......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASTERPIECES HAS A LINE OF PROJECTS TO COME!!!!!
> *


This is what its all About..Keep model biulding alive.words of wizdom from the man him self...


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## chevyguy97

man after lookn at all the models in this topic, makes me want to take all my models out to the trash. these are the baddest models on the planet, Armando your the KING. can't wait to see what else you come up with. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 21 2010, 11:55 PM~19129573
> *:biggrin: Took this pic from My cell......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASTERPIECES HAS A LINE OF PROJECTS TO COME!!!!!
> *


IT'S GREAT TO SEE YOU BACK TO BUILDING BROTHER!!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 21 2010, 10:55 PM~19129573
> *:biggrin: Took this pic from My cell......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASTERPIECES HAS A LINE OF PROJECTS TO COME!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Nov 23 2010, 01:45 AM~19140632-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one hell of a line up :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Nov 23 2010, 05:15 AM~19140991
> *man after lookn at all the models in this topic, makes me want to take all my models out to the trash. these are the baddest models on the planet, Armando your the KING. can't wait to see what else you come up with. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Matt, you should see them in person... I bout pee'd myself last year at the Lower Left NNL with the lineup he brought...


----------



## willdecletjr

I'm in need of some wheels. I am interested in the first one pictured. Any help is appreciated. Thanks ! - Will




> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 01:38 PM~17898643
> *I was intrested in buying some of these cool rimes and tires from you homie if you could pm me and let me know how i could do that thanks sure would like to have some of these! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## willdecletjr

I'm in need of some wheels. I am interested in the first one pictured. Any help is appreciated. Thanks ! - Will




> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 01:38 PM~17898643
> *I was intrested in buying some of these cool rimes and tires from you homie if you could pm me and let me know how i could do that thanks sure would like to have some of these! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 12:45 PM~19140632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 01:45 AM~19140632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's like a row of JOLLY RANCHERS :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 03:45 AM~19140632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: 

hey is that Alladin back there?


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 6 2010, 02:56 PM~19254655
> *:wow:
> 
> hey is that Alladin back there?
> *


 :yes: :sprint:


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562

:biggrin: Took this pic from My cell......










MASTERPIECES HAS A LINE OF PROJECTS TO COME!!!!! 
[/quote]
:0 OH YES WE DO


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 13 2010, 12:14 AM~19313121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would love to see that linc casted


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

that some serious line up of rides Mando,keep pics coming homie!


----------



## darkside customs

DAMN!!!!!! Man that is one hell of a line up right there!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THEE MAKING OF EGYPTIAN LOVER


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

:worship: EL MAESTRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MY OLDSKOOL 67 PROJECT


----------



## machio

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 13 2010, 03:09 AM~19313351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a kool idea with the trunk layout ! Very nice touch !


----------



## bugs-one

That's a bad ass 67. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

There's some bad ass, completely sick skills and builds in here.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 13 2010, 06:54 AM~19313730
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## sidetoside

Awesome really nice Beautyfull famous Paint Jobs !!!

I´m lovin it .....

graetings from Germany ...


----------



## bellboi863

great wrk going on in here keep it up homie


----------



## Esoteric

those some bad ass builds


----------



## DEUCES76

some sick work up in here ARMANDO cant wait to see more updates


----------



## MC562

MY OLDSKOOL 67 PROJECT




















































































































































































[/quote]
:0 :0 sick homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 13 2010, 12:52 AM~19313282
> *THEE MAKING OF EGYPTIAN LOVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your work is amazing homie :wow: :worship:


----------



## just_a-doodz

THIS thread is awesome.

Sick builds and paint everywhere.

I wish I had a millionth the talent you guys have.


----------



## MKD904

Amazing builds...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 13 2010, 02:52 AM~19313282
> *THEE MAKING OF EGYPTIAN LOVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Out of this freakin' world !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 13 2010, 12:52 AM~19313282
> *THEE MAKING OF EGYPTIAN LOVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam thats killer man i love the flake on this build im truly blown away by your craftsmanship and detail to the art


----------



## oldskool 67

[/quote]

SE VALE! uffin:


----------



## DREAM ON

>


SE VALE! uffin:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 12 2010, 11:52 PM~19313282
> *THEE MAKING OF EGYPTIAN LOVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is why Mando's club is named Masterpieces....That's all he does is masterpiece work. Beautiful builds Mando!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

i cant post on this thread most of the time til the end of it cuzz every page is just mind blowing!! you guys kill it!! BTW... does anyone in masterpieces have any leads on gettin hooked up with some 520's?! :happysad:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 14 2010, 08:40 PM~19328556
> *i cant post on this thread most of the time til the end of it cuzz every page is just mind blowing!! you guys kill it!! BTW... does anyone in masterpieces have any leads on gettin hooked up with some 520's?! :happysad:
> *


PM HIM


----------



## rollindeep408

>


SE VALE! uffin:
[/quote]


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

I NEVER GET TIRED OF LOOKIN AT ALL THE PAGES ON THIS THREAD! IT DOESNT GET ANY BETTER THEN THIS WORK..


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Mar 25 2006, 11:35 PM~5121060
> *GANGSTER OF LOVE "REPLICA" BUILT BY HECTOR LOZANO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALIFORNIA GOLD RUSH "REPLICA" WITH GANGASTER OF LOVE "REPLICA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 10:51 AM~19343088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baby got back..And
Egyptian lover is strait untouchable..


----------



## DREAM ON

Model builder Armando Flores (MASTERPIECES) with hes style wheels.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 19 2010, 09:08 PM~19371512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is my favorite model that that Armondo guy has painted. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MC562

[/quote]
SICK TONY


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 19 2010, 09:24 PM~19371666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is amazing work.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 19 2010, 08:24 PM~19371666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of my favorites right here


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
:0


----------



## blackbeard1

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 13 2010, 12:52 AM~19313282
> *THEE MAKING OF EGYPTIAN LOVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Amazing as always!!!


----------



## blackbeard1

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 13 2010, 01:09 AM~19313351
> *MY OLDSKOOL 67 PROJECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You DA man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2010, 09:31 PM~19338013
> *I NEVER GET TIRED OF LOOKIN AT ALL THE PAGES ON THIS THREAD! IT DOESNT GET ANY BETTER THEN THIS WORK..
> *


x2!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 11:51 AM~19343088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick looks like Jerry lam old dancer


----------



## d'Elegance

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 20 2010, 03:27 PM~19377185
> *Sick looks like Jerry lam old dancer
> *


 :uh: more pics of LS :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 13 2010, 12:52 AM~19313282
> *THEE MAKING OF EGYPTIAN LOVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## curbside

The Best..!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2009, 09:31 PM~15853854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2009, 10:23 PM~15840679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 19 2010, 09:08 PM~19371512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Panty raid? Looks sick Amazing work


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 23 2010, 09:45 PM~19407879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Egyptian Lover is simply bad asssss!!!!!!! Beautiful work Mando!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 24 2010, 12:45 AM~19407879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was great to talk to you on the phone tonight armando. you will be hearing from me again for sure!! thanks for the insperation an help. like i told you i sat here last night for about 3 hours an went thru this whole thread. :cheesy: im speachless on it all..... just amazing work in here. cant wait to see the new pics this ride!!! i will get that money out monday. :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

Trying out my new lens....with the only MASTERPICES MODELS......


----------



## DREAM ON

:wow: :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Dec 24 2010, 01:48 AM~19408522-->
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out my new lens....with the only MASTERPICES MODELS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Dec 24 2010, 02:15 AM~19408718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful pics as always bro !


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 19 2010, 08:17 PM~19370966
> *Model builder Armando Flores (MASTERPIECES) with hes style wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i get a set of wheels with tires is there any crossed laced out there........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the Masterpiece M.C.C. Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>

























from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

<span style=\'color:green\'>FROM MASTERPIECES


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 24 2010, 11:41 PM~19415050
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>FROM MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x100000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 24 2010, 08:41 PM~19415050
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>FROM MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rimshot:


----------



## undercoverimpala

FELIZ NAVIDAD BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562

<span style=\'color:green\'>FROM MASTERPIECES









[/quote]


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Mar 26 2006, 01:53 PM~5123131
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY PHOTO ETCH WHEELS
> I DID A LINE OF 200SET OF WHEELS APPROX. 10 YEARS AGO
> AND I KEPT ONLY FEW SETS AS YOU CAN SEE ON PICTURE
> I MADE THEM IN BRASS TO TWIST EACH WIRE 7 TURNS AND THEN NICKEL PLATE
> EACH WHEEL AS
> 1 FRONT RING
> 2 FRONT PHOTO ETCH
> 3 BACK PHOTO ETCH
> 4 BACK RING
> 5 CENTER HUB
> 6 NOCK OFF "I USE THE PHOTO ETCH FROM MAS ON THE GOLD WHEEL"
> 7 5-20 TIRE " THE MATERIAL ON TIRES ARE DELRAN PLASTIC
> NOTE ALL THE PARTS ARE CNC MACHINED
> 
> MY WHEELS ARE MADE TO MAKE THEM DIFFERENT STYLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 are these wheels still being made? if so how much i'd like to set a few sets..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Happy New year to the Masterpieces crew! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUGK!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 26 2010, 10:27 PM~19426951
> *are these wheels still being made? if so how much i'd like to set a few sets..
> *


They were $55.00 a set plus shipping but last i heard they were only being offered to member of MASTERPEICE M.C.C. which is home to some of top level of builders you'll every see !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 12:50 PM~19474698
> *They  were  $55.00  a  set  plus  shipping    but  last  i  heard  they  were  only  being  offered  to  member of  MASTERPEICE M.C.C.  which  is  home  to  some  of    top  level  of  builders  you'll  every    see  !
> *



WHEELS ARE STILL FOR SALE FOR EVERYONE JUST PM ME

SET OF TIRES $15.00 (4 TIRES)

4 FRONT RINGS $10.00

4 BACK RINGS $10.00

4 CENTER HUBS $10.00

I DON'T HAVE PHOTO ETCH WIRES ......SORRY.

I DON'T HAVE THAT MANY !!!!!!


KEEP THE CAR MODELS...YOUR NUMBER ONE HOBBY


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 1 2011, 03:04 PM~19474788
> *WHEELS ARE STILL FOR SALE FOR EVERYONE JUST PM ME
> 
> SET OF TIRES $15.00 (4 TIRES)
> 
> 4 FRONT RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 BACK RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 CENTER HUBS $10.00
> 
> I DON'T HAVE PHOTO ETCH WIRES ......SORRY.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE THAT MANY !!!!!!
> KEEP THE CAR MODELS...YOUR NUMBER ONE HOBBY
> *


 :wow: ..................


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 1 2011, 01:04 PM~19474788
> *WHEELS ARE STILL FOR SALE FOR EVERYONE JUST PM ME
> 
> SET OF TIRES $15.00 (4 TIRES)
> 
> 4 FRONT RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 BACK RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 CENTER HUBS $10.00
> 
> I DON'T HAVE PHOTO ETCH WIRES ......SORRY.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE THAT MANY !!!!!!
> KEEP THE CAR MODELS...YOUR NUMBER ONE HOBBY
> *


Pm sent


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 1 2011, 01:04 PM~19474788
> *WHEELS ARE STILL FOR SALE FOR EVERYONE JUST PM ME
> 
> SET OF TIRES $15.00 (4 TIRES)
> 
> 4 FRONT RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 BACK RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 CENTER HUBS $10.00
> 
> I DON'T HAVE PHOTO ETCH WIRES ......SORRY.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE THAT MANY !!!!!!
> KEEP THE CAR MODELS...YOUR NUMBER ONE HOBBY
> *


PM Sent.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 3 2011, 12:36 PM~19490763
> *REVENG IS SWEET* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HONCHO

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 3 2011, 12:36 PM~19490763
> *REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: this is just awesome..cant wait to see it finished..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 3 2011, 11:36 AM~19490763
> *REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SWEET!!!!!


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 3 2011, 12:36 PM~19490763
> *REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that nice :wow:


----------



## machio

Nice. :wow:  :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 3 2011, 12:36 PM~19490763
> *REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pancho1969

:wow: hno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 1 2011, 03:04 PM~19474788
> *WHEELS ARE STILL FOR SALE FOR EVERYONE JUST PM ME
> 
> SET OF TIRES $15.00 (4 TIRES)
> 
> 4 FRONT RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 BACK RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 CENTER HUBS $10.00
> 
> I DON'T HAVE PHOTO ETCH WIRES ......SORRY.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE THAT MANY !!!!!!
> KEEP THE CAR MODELS...YOUR NUMBER ONE HOBBY
> *


Mondo on the Revenge you just posted is that your tire, ring, combined with the 70 impala hub cap ? 

LOOKS VERY NICE ! 

I also wounder if you have any with the Revell spokes being used with your tire/ring set up ! 

Just asking it might strike some intrest and help you sale a few since your not offering the photoetch at this time ! 

For me i REALLY WANT A SET LIKE ON REVENGE !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: This is gonna be REAL sick !!!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

:wow:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 3 2011, 08:36 PM~19490763
> *Amazing </span>work realy nice *


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 6 2010, 02:47 AM~18496167
> *GUESS WHO WAS HERE ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES

































[/quote]
That os crazy homie wow


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! :0


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 1 2011, 01:04 PM~19474788
> *WHEELS ARE STILL FOR SALE FOR EVERYONE JUST PM ME
> 
> SET OF TIRES $15.00 (4 TIRES)
> 
> 4 FRONT RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 BACK RINGS  $10.00
> 
> 4 CENTER HUBS $10.00
> 
> I DON'T HAVE PHOTO ETCH WIRES ......SORRY.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE THAT MANY !!!!!!
> KEEP THE CAR MODELS...YOUR NUMBER ONE HOBBY
> *


Pm sent


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

Andrew acuna  Fresno, CA

MR Tierney Niagara Falls, NY

ISMAEL VILLARRUEL SAN JOSE, CA

Joscha duda knorrstr München  Germany

Demetrio Camacho Wilmington Ca

Mike Derichsweiler Fullerton, Ca


THANKS GUYS!

YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL

WHO WANT'S SOME MORE????? :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MR Tierney Niagara Falls, NY

YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL

WHO WANT'S SOME MORE????? :biggrin:
:cheesy: YOU KNOW I DO... :biggrin: THANKS ALOT ARMANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 5 2011, 08:01 PM~19516226
> *Andrew acuna  Fresno, CA
> 
> MR Tierney Niagara Falls, NY
> 
> ISMAEL VILLARRUEL  SAN JOSE, CA
> 
> Joscha duda knorrstr  München  Germany
> 
> Demetrio Camacho  Wilmington Ca
> 
> Mike Derichsweiler Fullerton, Ca
> THANKS GUYS!
> 
> YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL
> 
> WHO WANT'S SOME MORE?????  :biggrin:
> *


You got Pm Mando


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 :wow: they just came in... :cheesy: thanks alot ill be backfor more but you allready new that!! :h5:


----------



## MC562

SE VALE!!!
[/quote]


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 5 2011, 09:01 PM~19516226
> *Andrew acuna  Fresno, CA
> 
> MR Tierney Niagara Falls, NY
> 
> ISMAEL VILLARRUEL  SAN JOSE, CA
> 
> Joscha duda knorrstr  München  Germany
> 
> Demetrio Camacho  Wilmington Ca
> 
> Mike Derichsweiler Fullerton, Ca
> THANKS GUYS!
> 
> YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL
> 
> WHO WANT'S SOME MORE?????  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Armando! got the rims today :thumbsup:  
Cant wait to get some more :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> SE VALE!!!



[/quote]


NICE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Dec 24 2010, 08:41 PM~19415050
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>FROM MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

> REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES


That os crazy homie wow
[/quote]
this is so sick that hatch is amazing :wow:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

DONALD VALDIVIEZO El Paso, Texas 


YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## LoLife4Life

nice work they look good all paintedbut im digging the primer look on all these keep up the good work after seeing all these got me in the building mode so ima have a post pretty soon


----------



## LoLife4Life

wondering if u build and sell any of these in primer stage of build ?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## darkside customs

Nice work in here as always!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 12 2011, 07:24 PM~19579248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: i like it already!! BTW will your wheel dish work with the herb deeks?! :happysad:


----------



## gseeds

love the color on this !!! rivi looking good also !! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 12 2011, 08:05 PM~19579041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cant wait to see this painted this is my favorite ride out right now sooo sick


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 12 2011, 08:01 PM~19579011
> *DONALD VALDIVIEZO  El Paso, Texas
> YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL
> *




:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Gracias Armando


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Thank You :biggrin:

If you ever need anything let me know.


----------



## jevries

It's simple: All this work is amazing.

I see you got the '68 Caprice back, really love that model. The mods on all models are sick and set them apart from the rest.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## HONCHO

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 13 2011, 03:11 AM~19583771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice work..


----------



## blackbeard1

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 12 2011, 07:24 PM~19579248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As usual you are way ahead of everyone else. Very nice! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Would like to get my hands on a couple of those.


----------



## RaiderPride

Thanks Armando. Got package.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ARMANDO FLORES, MAZDAT


WHAT'S UP G :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

This thread is full of inspiration!!! Just like lookin' through LRB all over again!


----------



## 408models

thanks mando, got my stuff the other day


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Jan 13 2011, 03:32 AM~19583792
> *:wow: nice work..
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 12 2011, 09:24 PM~19579248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 13 2011, 06:11 AM~19583771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ! Armando stepping up the game again ! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 20 2010, 05:24 AM~19371666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Amazing work nice to see you back on the bench


----------



## dyzcustoms

the work in here is crazy!!!! one thing i like about the builds in here is the fact that no matter how much he modifies a car it never looks thick when finshed or even in primer for that matter!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
 you know how we do it


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
Sick :0


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
Dannnnnmmmmmm son of a @&&€))


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 13 2011, 12:57 PM~19587062
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ARMANDO FLORES, MAZDAT
> WHAT'S UP  G  :biggrin:
> *


Nada Mando, just here cruzing around checking out your sweet rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## willdecletjr

> REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES


That os crazy homie wow
[/quote]

that's some wild shit right there. i really like what you did with the trunk.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> That os crazy homie wow


that's some wild shit right there. i really like what you did with the trunk. 
[/quote]

X 2 ! .....


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 13 2011, 11:11 AM~19583771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Armando 
Got the wheels in. Gracias

PM sent


----------



## Zed

Still THE ONE !  

Glad you're back !


----------



## kykustoms

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Mar 25 2006, 11:41 PM~5121101
> *LA WOMAN "REPLICA" BUILT BY HECTOR LOZANO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* Is this one still around? L.A. Woman is my favorite ride & I know I can't own the real one, but I'd like to own the replica. Do you guys sell them? *


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

YOUR WHEELS ARE THE WAY......... GEORGE AKA ( MAZDAT )

AND THE POSTER 


SE VALE !

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 25 2011, 11:26 AM~19693504
> *YOUR WHEELS ARE THE WAY......... GEORGE    AKA  ( MAZDAT )
> 
> AND THE POSTER
> SE VALE !
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Mando!!!! :biggrin: 

I appreciate it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tjanacabrona

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Sep 9 2007, 05:43 PM~8752080
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WOW BEAUTIFUL!!!! MY FAV!!!


----------



## peter cruz

Major Props Armando, I have always admired all of your work that you have done over the years so keep doing what your doing Carnal. Maybe one day I can get you to build a model of one my rides? :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 12 2011, 08:01 PM~19579011
> *DONALD VALDIVIEZO  El Paso, Texas
> YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL
> *


Armando , received the inner rims today. Gracias Carnal

Al rato ( laterz )


----------



## DREAM ON

TTT


----------



## MC562

Whats up vato


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

OLDSKOOLWAYS

AND 

MACHIO


YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL


----------



## chevyguy97

man armando you got some amazing rides, i could spend all day checking out your builds, i know it would take me all day, i have dial up. lol
your the man, keep up the killer work.
i like that car at the top of the page with the lights init, can't wait to see what you build next.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 3 2011, 06:32 PM~19780662
> *OLDSKOOLWAYS
> 
> AND
> 
> MACHIO
> YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL
> *


Got the wheels today,gracias Armando!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tjanacabrona

> GUESS WHO WAS HERE ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


THANKS BROTHER FOR HAVING US OVER LIKE ALWAYS HAD A BAD ASS TIME
[/quote]

Okay maybe I don't have a fav because I love this one too!!! WOW!!! Impressive!
:wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 18 2007, 10:39 PM~7295563
> *MY EL DORADO PROJECT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what year is this ???????


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Aug 17 2008, 08:08 PM~11368460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can we see more pics of this one??


----------



## Highlander 64

> That os crazy homie wow


that's some wild shit right there. i really like what you did with the trunk. 
[/quote]
Hello bro,It was nice seeing you at the GNRS,couple of weekends ago.hey that Rivi is coming out sweet bro,I remember doing some concept drawings for Warren Wong, :biggrin: way back when he was in the club,sooo kool to see it at least coming to life in smaller form,keep it up bro.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

owenart714


MARIO GONZALEZ.......


YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 3 2011, 03:36 PM~19490763
> *REVENGE FROM MASTERPIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ENUFF SAID !! that looks great ! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

hey MANDO how much for the wheels?


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 22 2011, 01:45 PM~19933604
> *ENUFF SAID !! that looks great ! :biggrin:
> *


x1000000


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 22 2011, 02:20 PM~19933373
> *owenart714
> MARIO GONZALEZ.......
> YOUR WHEELS ARE ON THE MAIL
> *



sweet, thank you sir!

will do a full review when i get them.

thanks again.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 22 2011, 11:12 PM~19938549
> *hey MANDO how much for the wheels?
> *


is 
15.00 for 4 tires
10.00 for 4 front rings
10.00 for 4 back rings
10.00 for 4 center hubs

total of 45.00 plus 5.00 shipping

is $50.00

for paypal use my e-mail address

[email protected]

armando flores


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 23 2011, 07:22 AM~19939980
> *is
> 15.00 for 4 tires
> 10.00 for 4 front rings
> 10.00 for 4 back rings
> 10.00 for 4 center hubs
> 
> total of 45.00 plus 5.00 shipping
> 
> is $50.00
> 
> for paypal use my e-mail address
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> armando flores
> *


Thanks a million ill be grabbing up some!


----------



## LoLife4Life

SENT U A PM FOR THE WHEELS


----------



## DREAM ON

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START ON DREAM ON? 
SE VALE!!!!!


----------



## Tjanacabrona

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 4 2011, 12:35 PM~20014350
> *WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START ON DREAM ON?
> SE VALE!!!!!
> *


X2  !!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 4 2011, 01:35 PM~20014350
> *WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START ON DREAM ON?
> SE VALE!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

JUST PAINTED AT THE KANDY CONNECTION


























[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## hocknberry

> JUST PAINTED AT THE KANDY CONNECTION


:0 :0 :0
[/quote]
:0 NICE!!! foil is gonna make this bad boy top notch!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMN BRO U KILLIN IT!! LOOK SO SWEET I CAN ALMOST TASTE IT!!! NO ****


----------



## MAZDAT

> JUST PAINTED AT THE KANDY CONNECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice Uli!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

as always, that's a very nice ride. man i just love your work. keep it up.


----------



## truscale

> JUST PAINTED AT THE KANDY CONNECTION


:0 :0 :0
[/quote]

Look-N-Good


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
Nice armando


----------



## candilove

>


Nice armando
[/quote]
:wow: nice paint job :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> JUST PAINTED AT THE KANDY CONNECTION


:0 :0 :0
[/quote]
damn that looks sweet homie! :wow: :wow:


----------



## josh 78

>


Nice armando
[/quote]

:wow: Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

>


Nice armando
[/quote]



MISSED THIS ONE :biggrin: THAT RED LOOKS SWEET LIKE A CANDY APPLE!


----------



## MAZDAT

Nice armando


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

> JUST PAINTED AT THE KANDY CONNECTION


:0 :0 :0
[/quote]



Love it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That is a beautiful paint job !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## LoLife4Life

>


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
[/quote]

JESUS CHRISTO!!!! YA DOIN IT BIG!! LOOKS LIKE YA GETTING READY FOR SUMTIN!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

OLD PICTURE


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Mar 21 2011, 11:42 PM~20148674
> *OLD PICTURE</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/af.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



*<span style=\'color:red\'>THAT GREEN 63 IS ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE BUILDS OF YOURS. I WISH I STILL HAD TAHT LOWRIDER BIKE MAG IT WAS IN* :biggrin:


----------



## blackbeard1

> :wow: Words would not do any justice to your builds!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 20 2011, 10:08 PM~20138307
> *DAMN BRO U KILLIN IT!! LOOK SO SWEET I CAN ALMOST TASTE IT!!! NO ****
> *



^^^^^ thats for sure **** lol


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Mar 21 2011, 11:42 PM~20148674
> *OLD PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's the Indian kid in the black shirt touching your models?


----------



## richphotos

Wow, I just looked through this whole thread. There is some top notch impressive stuff here, Serious skills. No doubt.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES+Oct 14 2006, 12:31 PM~6368344-->
> 
> 
> 
> MEXICAN STYLE</span>  BUILT IN 1994
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/SUAVESITO1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/SUAVESITO2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/SUAVESITO3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/SUAVESITO4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/SUAVESITO5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/SUAVESITO6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/SUAVESITO7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dink_@Mar 22 2011, 06:05 AM~20149945
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>THAT GREEN 63 IS ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE BUILDS OF YOURS. I WISH I STILL HAD TAHT LOWRIDER BIKE MAG IT WAS IN** :biggrin:
> *



:yes: yup me too, one of my favs


----------



## MC562




----------



## 408models

:thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 23 2011, 01:47 PM~20161748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WANT THAT 67......SHOOT ME A PRICE, THE YR I WAS BORN


----------



## MC562




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 23 2011, 10:19 PM~20164900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 23 2011, 12:47 PM~20161748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH BROTHA!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 23 2011, 07:19 PM~20164900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MAMA!! THERE GOES THAT MAN AGAIN! :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 23 2011, 01:47 PM~20161748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass homie much props! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## OFDatTX

Hey was up bro. Say homie I need a set of your wheels hit me up bro.


----------



## customcoupe68

armondo....do you still build or just paint?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LET'S DO THIS AGAIN


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Cant wait to see it Armando!:thumbsup:


----------



## fatcity209

Absolutely thee best builds out there bro, I'm inspred!


----------



## gseeds

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Cant wait to see it Armando!:thumbsup:


X 2 !!


----------



## sandcast

That 69 Imp is great subject matter. I can't wait either to see it done.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Oh yeah!! Nice to see u doing work again bro can't wait to see what u do.....


----------



## MC562

About time homie J/K watch out cause we got some crazy stuuf


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'll be watching this one !


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I'll be watching this one !


x-2


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

CITY OF ANGELS
LIFESTYLE
FINALY MY CAR IS DONE... PICTURES TAKEN AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER


----------



## regalistic

beautiful!!! "Dream-On" killed it on those pics too!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:love it!!


----------



## sinicle

great pics! beautiful car!!!

I never could get into the "hot-rod" inspired interiors of LIFESTYLE cars. PLEASE DON'T GET ME WRONG!!! NO DISRESPECT INTENDED!!!! the quality of the work is OUTSTANDING, and the cars are BEAUTIFUL, I've always just preferred the old school wrinkles and buttons or OG stock guts is all. but enough of my opinion (I'm married, so I rarely get to express it), congrats on getting your car done and again, the pics came out GREAT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful ride Mando...I'd love to see more pics though.


----------



## 65rivi

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> FINALY MY CAR IS DONE... PICTURES TAKEN AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER


Looks amazing!.... I'm assuming your next model will be this car....?....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> FINALY MY CAR IS DONE... PICTURES TAKEN AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER


 dannnnnm! armando you ride is sweet homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## MAZDAT

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> FINALY MY CAR IS DONE... PICTURES TAKEN AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER



WWWOOOOWWW Mando, that 65 is bad ass bro, beautiful car!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

I was glad I went and got to see it in person and pics do it no justice that is one bad ass ride...Congrats on a job well done!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WOW, Congrats bro ! City of Angels looks great ! Beautiful interior too.

Did Danny paint it ? 

Dream-On's flicks are always top notch !


----------



## IceMan555

Always a great job on your cars. I came across this picture in an old Scale Auto mag. Yours?


----------



## MC562

City of Angels is a bad ass ride congrats to my brother from another mother


----------



## LoLife4Life

CONGRATS BRO ON A SWEET RIDE...THE 65 IMPALA IS MY FAVORITE YEAR SO WHEN I HEARD U WERE DOING ONE I KNEW I WASN'T GONNA BE DISAPOINTED AND I WASN'T ONE BIT FROM THE CUSTOM BACK SEAT TO THE DIGITAL DASH AND SIMPLE PAINT BUT YET ALL AROUND SHOW STOPPER..


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

CITY OF ANGELS
LIFESTYLE
CAR MODEL PROJECT


----------



## blackbeard1

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> CAR MODEL PROJECT


 As always man,The best there is bar none.


----------



## MKD904

Looking good Mando


----------



## Trendsetta 68

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> CAR MODEL PROJECT


WOW ! That's beautiful !


----------



## josh 78

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> CAR MODEL PROJECT


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

What wheels are those?:wow:


----------



## hocknberry

Siim123 said:


> What wheels are those?:wow:


70 impala with mondos dish and tire!


----------



## customcoupe68

so did you end up sealing the door back up after painting? the doors are cut in the primer picture, but uncut with paint...


----------



## MKD904

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

MKD904 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


X3 ?


----------



## truscale

There two different models. The primered one is a more true replica of the real car. You can see that the rear corner pieces are cut off. This is so he can get them chromed like the real car .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

truscale said:


> There two different models. The primered one is a more true replica of the real car. You can see that the rear corner pieces are cut off. This is so he can get them chromed like the real car .


:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

They will both be nice.....it threw me off for a minute though. Keep um coming Mando...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## MC562

drasticbean said:


>


A true MASTERPIECE


----------



## MC562

BAD ASS


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thats too sick


----------



## sandcast

Unbelievably nice


----------



## OFDatTX

always top notch work! :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That's car art right there homies !!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## Tonioseven

I dig it!


----------



## TINGOS

MC562 said:


> BAD ASS


a new meaning to the phrase"pop trunk"


----------



## sinicle

Looks awesome! The sub floor in the trunk is a great touch!


----------



## kykustoms

thats nice i love the hatch idea and the paint is amazing


----------



## ricezart

Had the pleaser of seeing gangster of love and vegas several years ago and pic don't do them justice, glad to see your still in the game 
and going strong :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Thought I'd bump this thread. I see a few new members to LIL that should see one of the best lowrider model builders around. This thread is what got me back to building.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Co-signed.....killa thread right here homies!



truscale said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread. I see a few new members to LIL that should see one of the best lowrider model builders around. This thread is what got me back to building.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> CAR MODEL PROJECT


PM ME BOUT THESE WHEELS I WANT SOME?:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> CAR MODEL PROJECT


man, that looks good and it's not even a picture of the finished build. can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## dig_derange

beautiful work!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT


----------



## gseeds

[/QUOTE]
such a pretty ass car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Word on the street is Armondo is back at it.:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

truscale said:


> Word on the street is Armondo is back at it.:biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

C I T Y O F A N G E L S


----------



## oldskool 67

truscale said:


> Word on the street is Armondo is back at it.:biggrin:


Is that right? :scrutinize:


----------



## MC562

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> C I T Y O F A N G E L S
> This 65 is bad ass


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey Armando what did u use to start the front seats I like the frame of them...


----------



## sinicle

always good to see one of the legends still hard at work


----------



## ricezart

Hey Armando just wondering if you still have any wire wheels for sale? I'd love to get a few sets....


----------



## ricezart

sinicle said:


> always good to see one of the legends still hard at work


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Hey Armando what did u use to start the front seats I like the frame of them...


It looks like he used the 67 Impala seats, not sure though. You not building anything anyways Lorenzo...:happysad:


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> It looks like he used the 67 Impala seats, not sure though. You not building anything anyways Lorenzo...:happysad:


I thought the same thing.... U have to wait and see my friend....


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> I thought the same thing.... U have to wait and see my friend....


When? Let me know so I can be there...


----------



## LoLife4Life

U will be the first to know....


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> U will be the first to know....


:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

Hey Armando what did u use to start the front seats I like the frame of them...


I use the seats from a 1966 GTO


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

BASE ON CITY OF ANGELS......RUBY RED NEXT...SE VALE


----------



## Compton1964

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> BASE ON CITY OF ANGELS......RUBY RED NEXT...SE VALE


Ya se mira chingon asi...... Is gonna look clean... That's for sure


----------



## no joke

THIS MAN IS THE BEST AT THIS IN MY OPINION :thumbsup: TOP NOTCH WORK HOMIE


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Was gonna give you a TTT but your at the Top,been there since 96 or before!Egyptian Lover gotta be one of my favorite 65s and glad to see the man,myth and legend ride again!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

HULISES WORKING ON MY 76 CAPRICE......SE VALE


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

ONE OF DANNY D PAINT JOB REPLICA BY HULISES...I LOVE IT


----------



## rollindeep408

Sick mando I love that bomba Danny d got down on that paint job this looks dead on so far


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sick Bomb,se Mira chingon!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LET'S DO SOME G BODIES .......QUE NO ?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> ONE OF DANNY D PAINT JOB REPLICA BY HULISES...I LOVE IT


daaaaaammmn!!!:wow: speechless!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> LET'S DO SOME G BODIES .......QUE NO ?


sick!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

My favorite Bombas , p[aited by the legend !


ARMANDO FLORES said:


> ONE OF DANNY D PAINT JOB REPLICA BY HULISES...I LOVE IT


Keep us poted on this one bro !


ARMANDO FLORES said:


> LET'S DO SOME G BODIES .......QUE NO ?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

2012 HERE WE GO


----------



## HFDesigns

No manches!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

PLAYHOUSE
MASTERPIECES


----------



## DJ-ROY

:nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

HFDesigns said:


> No manches!!!


NO MANCHES CABRON !!!!!!!...HAHAHA


----------



## halfasskustoms

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> PLAYHOUSE
> MASTERPIECES


I love this one. WOW great paint work.


----------



## pancho1969

:wow:


----------



## dink

Amazing


----------



## LoLife4Life

Yeaaaah boyeee newbies take a seat get a pin class is in session... I hope ur back for good this time.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Clean awesome Caprice carnal!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> ONE OF DANNY D PAINT JOB REPLICA BY HULISES...I LOVE IT


Lovely fleetline!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

DO YOU DO FULL SCALE CARS??


----------



## dig_derange

Beautiful work.


----------



## jevries

I NEED to learn that. Did some airbrushing yesterday...not easy.



ARMANDO FLORES said:


> 2012 HERE WE GO


----------



## MC562

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> PLAYHOUSE
> MASTERPIECES


You know how we do it


----------



## blackbeard1

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> PLAYHOUSE
> MASTERPIECES


All i can say is DAMM!!! That is Clean!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MR CARTOON'S ICE CREAM TRUCK

MASTERPIECES


----------



## Compton1964

Chingona esta quedando la ice cream truck... Much props mando!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That is sick!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:always outstanding work :worship::worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


ARMANDO FLORES said:


> MR CARTOON'S ICE CREAM TRUCK
> 
> MASTERPIECES


----------



## Lil Brandon

Speechless....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> MR CARTOON'S ICE CREAM TRUCK
> 
> MASTERPIECES
> 
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/
> e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/photo-11.jpg


Just crazy right there!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lil Brandon said:


> Speechless....


XX2


----------



## Lownslow302

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> MR CARTOON'S ICE CREAM TRUCK
> 
> MASTERPIECES


:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast

nice


----------



## CHEVYXXX

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> MR CARTOON'S ICE CREAM TRUCK
> 
> MASTERPIECES


off the hook ! looks really good.


----------



## halfasskustoms

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> MR CARTOON'S ICE CREAM TRUCK
> 
> MASTERPIECES


WOW thats all I can say.


----------



## hocknberry

thats is top notch! the 1:1 got clowned on from the SEMA coverage.....i dont know why....i thought it was effin insane!! nice build for sure!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*TOON'S *ICE CREAM TRUCK

GRILL IS DONE ......


----------



## mistabuggs

great work Mando!!!


----------



## pancho1969

:wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

bad ass work Mando cant wait to see it all finished:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

Crazy homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Ur style of building is always an insperation to me homie to wanna step up my game even more thanks for that an much props on the builds as always


----------



## CHEVYXXX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Ur style of building is always an insperation to me homie to wanna step up my game even more thanks for that an much props on the builds as always


X2


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*CRUSIN CALIFAS* OCEANSIDE CALIFORNIA
SOME OF THE MASTERPIECES CAR MODELS COLLECTION


CHECK THIS VIDEO.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UUINkImV6I


----------



## no joke

to me your the best at this model car game :thumbsup: estas cabron


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work.... You got some talent man..... But I'm sure you already know that.... Always cool seein updates from you....


----------



## MC562

dont miss this event you will be sorry


----------



## oldskool 67

Check it out, my brother and I are currating this exhibit. Come out and see Masterpieces MCC models on display along with a lot of original Lowrider Art, Gypsy Rose and Mister Cartoon's 39 Chevy "Midnight Express".


----------



## darkside customs

oldskool 67 said:


> Check it out, my brother and I are currating this exhibit. Come out and see Masterpieces MCC models on display along with a lot of original Lowrider Art, Gypsy Rose and Mister Cartoon's 39 Chevy "Midnight Express".


 wish I was back in Cali... Cool shit... Would love to see all these people's work in person...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## halfasskustoms

Very nice pic.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

nice !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Beautiful!


----------



## dig_derange

Masterpieces indeed!


----------



## MC562

ARMANDO FLORES said:


>


theres my 70


----------



## MC562

we had a great time you gotta check this art show out


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Wish I could see that exhibit in person.. Damn it looks good!


----------



## MC562

http://youtu.be/xEP_1qD8NHk


----------



## oldskool 67

MASTERPIECES!!!!!!


----------



## curbside

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> MR CARTOON'S ICE CREAM TRUCK
> 
> MASTERPIECES


TERRIBLE..!FANTASTIQUE..!:worship:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> SUNSET STRIP


one of my fovorite lowriders. the 1:1 and the replica. definatley in my top 5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon

X2! Nice mando! Real nice!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Every time i flip through ur thread homie i get a lot of insperation an motavation to try an reach the level ur on you got mad skills homie much props


----------



## 13dayton

:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## chris_thobe

pina's LRM replica said:


> Every time i flip through ur thread homie i get a lot of insperation an motavation to try an reach the level ur on you got mad skills homie much props


X111100000000000 Beautiful work homie!


----------



## Tonioseven

http://www.masterpiecesmodelcarclub.com/


*The soundtrack ALONE is worth the visit!! :h5:*


----------



## 97xenissan

Armando, are you still selling the photo etched wheel sets, been trying to contact you , let me know thanks man


----------



## 97xenissan

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.masterpiecesmodelcarclub.com/
> 
> 
> *The soundtrack ALONE is worth the visit!! :h5:*


Yup spent a few hours the other night just looking at the models and paint work


----------



## Met8to

Lol armando dont for get the trailors


----------



## PINK86REGAL

97xenissan said:


> Armando, are you still selling the photo etched wheel sets, been trying to contact you , let me know thanks man


x2! ive messaged also asking the same


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


>


thats so bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> make them look too clean Armando.outcome of these lowrider models are simply the best.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Tonioseven said:


> X3; I want a couple sets of the rings.


X4 i need bout 5 set of wheels my self ready when u are homie


----------



## ricezart

:wow:


----------



## MC562

Doing this for my club member David DE Baca


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass!!!


----------



## MC562

Doing this for my homie JEVRIES


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pancho1969 said:


> :wow: :wow:


x2


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn man thats sick.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn man thats sick.


:yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

MC562 said:


> Doing this for my club member David DE Baca





MC562 said:


> Doing this for my homie JEVRIES


 Beautiful paint work !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Camero looks sick


----------



## Just Us 86

Awesome !! That's all i can say!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

both rides look sick great paint job bro.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

a little some some


----------



## MC562




----------



## MC562




----------



## dig_derange

Truly inspirational! Thank you


----------



## jevries

Looks sick bro!! 



MC562 said:


> Doing this for my homie JEVRIES


----------



## rollindeep408

Bad ass


----------



## sneekyg909




----------



## CHEVYXXX

DAMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!! :wow:uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow that som great painting. Love um.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Very nice


----------



## slymer123

you need to sell them painted skulls


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Masterpieces indeed!


----------



## hocknberry

MC562 said:


>


NICE!! there is a vodka or something that has this skull for a "cap" i thought it would look cool painted up......where'd this one come from?!


----------



## MC562

im doing a limited run $400 to $500 each


----------



## darkside customs

Where's the like button in this bitch!! Nice work...


----------



## MC562

Thanks dont know its a custumers


----------



## droppedltd

wasnt there a Groupe monte carlo with paint job back in the day?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

_LIMITED EDITION

__MASTERPIECES WHEELS
_








_
THESE WHEELS ARE 24K GOLD PLATED TWISTED WIRES ...ONLY ONE SET $150.00

PM ONLY IF YOU WANT THEM.......THANKS


_


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

_LIMITED EDITION

__MASTERPIECES WHEELS

_









_
THESE WHEELS ARE NICKLE PLATED TWISTED WIRES ...ONLY ONE SET $150.00

PM ONLY IF YOU WANT THEM.......THANKS

_


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> _LIMITED EDITION
> 
> __MASTERPIECES WHEELS
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> THESE WHEELS ARE 24K GOLD PLATED TWISTED WIRES ...ONLY ONE SET $150.00
> 
> PM ONLY IF YOU WANT THEM.......THANKS
> 
> 
> _


THE WHEELS LOOK BAD ASS ARMANDO ARE U STILL SELLING THE TIRES AND THE RIM RING?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn they clean mando if u still got d gold ones in 2 weeks ill take them off ur hands then


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> _LIMITED EDITION
> 
> __MASTERPIECES WHEELS
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> THESE WHEELS ARE NICKLE PLATED TWISTED
> WIRES ...ONLY ONE SET $150.00
> 
> 
> 
> PM ONLY IF YOU WANT THEM.......THANKS
> 
> _


Wow!!!


----------



## Just Us 86

Awesome Wheels !! If i had a Lincoln I'll take a set.


----------



## halfasskustoms

God Damn.....If I was rich I'd take them.


----------



## TINGOS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> _LIMITED EDITION
> 
> __MASTERPIECES WHEELS
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> THESE WHEELS ARE 24K GOLD PLATED TWISTED WIRES ...ONLY ONE SET $150.00
> 
> PM ONLY IF YOU WANT THEM.......THANKS
> 
> 
> _


THESE ARE NICE


----------



## TINGOS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> _LIMITED EDITION
> 
> __MASTERPIECES WHEELS
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> THESE WHEELS ARE NICKLE PLATED TWISTED WIRES ...ONLY ONE SET $150.00
> 
> PM ONLY IF YOU WANT THEM.......THANKS
> 
> _


se miran chingon


----------



## casino2595

MC562...how did you prep the skull for paint? It looks like its a clear acrylic.

Clean work!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

_MY CAR CITY OF ANGELS FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES
_


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thats a nice 65 YO. I used to have a 65. I miss it....


----------



## Lil Brandon

Mando will you be in Vegas?


----------



## TINGOS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> _MY CAR CITY OF ANGELS FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> man in 1997 my first car was a 65 SS impala.metal flake red,diamond tuck interior,glass paks & big hub Mcleans straight lace.Your 65 is super clean.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

ANOTHER REPLICA FOR MY LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB COLLECTION


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> ANOTHER REPLICA FOR MY LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB COLLECTION


looking good armando nice color homie


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice 58. Can't wait to see more of this one.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

TTT uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TINGOS said:


> ARMANDO FLORES said:
> 
> 
> 
> _MY CAR CITY OF ANGELS FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> man in 1997 my first car was a 65 SS impala.metal flake red,diamond tuck interior,glass paks & big hub Mcleans straight lace.Your 65 is super clean.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> ANOTHER REPLICA FOR MY LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB COLLECTION


nice!!!


----------



## rastamanfly

i want to buy the wheels!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MR CARTOON'S ICE CREAM TRUCK REPLICA

http://youtu.be/4S21DEOQhxk


----------



## Compton1964

Nice homie...... Te salio chingona..


----------



## OldSchoolVato

esta todo de lo mejor,


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> MR CARTOON'S ICE CREAM TRUCK REPLICA
> 
> http://youtu.be/4S21DEOQhxk


Chingon bro te avientaste! U d best at wat u do when it comes to dis model thang homie much props


----------



## chevyman1962

Awesome work you. It was a pleasure to meet you this past sun at the Ventura show


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

Chingon bro te avientaste! U d best at wat u do when it comes to dis model thang homie much props

Gracias homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

chevyman1962 said:


> Awesome work you. It was a pleasure to meet you this past sun at the Ventura show



you are in sylmar?


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> Awesome work you. It was a pleasure to meet you this past sun at the Ventura show


Armando always gets down!! Nice work Mando


----------



## chevyman1962

Right now in van Nuys. But I grew up in Pacoima and San Fernando area I love the valley


----------



## 408models

what up bro, been pming and calling u, but no reply?? :dunno:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

BOOGIE NIGHTS
FROM MASTERPIECES


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

FATAL ATTRACTION
LIFESTYLE REPLICA


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

CINNAMON GIRL
FROM MASTERPIECES


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

City Of Angels

LIFESTYLE REPLICA


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks for showing how you taped Boogie Nights.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:worship::worship:....flawless!!


----------



## Compton1964

Nice mando!!!! beautiful paint jobs


----------



## no joke

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> BOOGIE NIGHTS
> FROM MASTERPIECES


all i could say is wow wow wow :worship:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice work Mando


----------



## ART2ROLL

Great work. The best.


----------



## Deecee

Three versions of "SHEER BEAUTY" absolute incredible paint man, love em' all! :worship:


----------



## darkside customs

Sick! Just plain sick!


----------



## halfasskustoms

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> BOOGIE NIGHTS
> FROM MASTERPIECES


This is one of my fav paint jobs EVER!!!! LOVE it.


----------



## jevries

Like always...Superb!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Incredible paint work as always. Great work Armando.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nombre mando te avientaste chingon bro!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful !


----------



## sneekyg909

How Armando says..."SE VALE"...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:wow:wow!!!


----------



## ZeroTolerance

OMG beautiful work!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

great art work mando!! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

PURE ART I LIKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> BOOGIE NIGHTS
> FROM MASTERPIECES


:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> FATAL ATTRACTION
> LIFESTYLE REPLICA


awesome


----------



## blackbeard1

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> FATAL ATTRACTION
> LIFESTYLE REPLICA



Wish i had two more hands, So that i could give it 4 thumbs up!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

FATAL ATTRACTION

INTERIOR PIECES PAINTED


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## wisdonm

Beautiful...


----------



## customcoupe68

ARMANDO FLORES said:


>


68?! :wow:hno:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


>


:shocked:damn!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

there some nice cars in here speechless homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

bad ass!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

GREEN EYES

MASTERPIECES


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WET DREAMS

OLDSKOOL 67 CAPRICE FROM MASTERPIECES


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Amazing work bro :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> GREEN EYES
> 
> MASTERPIECES


Thanks for the step-by-step Armando!! I appreciate any tips I can get from you guys!! uffin: I have some of that nail art decal tape; it works really well; especially on curves.


----------



## wisdonm

x 2


----------



## Raise Up

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> GREEN EYES
> 
> MASTERPIECES


Cant wait to see this one finished!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> WET DREAMS
> 
> OLDSKOOL 67 CAPRICE FROM MASTERPIECES


:thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> GREEN EYES
> 
> MASTERPIECES


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> WET DREAMS
> 
> OLDSKOOL 67 CAPRICE FROM MASTERPIECES


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WET DREAMS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sweeeeeet !


----------



## T-Maq82

Hey bro can I ask how you get your tape so straight and so thin to mask your lines with?!!


----------



## R0L0

all i can say is :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

Clean ass work armando.....


----------



## bugs-one

What ever happen to Armando ?


----------



## curbside

The reference...!! :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## FabianSocalCustomz

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> *MORE IDEAS*


 What did you use for the very last wheel, they look so old school


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## curbside

Armando,How make you to have bands(strips) so fine?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

LIFESTYLE
REPLICA

DANNY LUGO



[URL=http://s41.photobucket.com/user/MASTERPIECESMCC/media/8e3ce34b-60dd-464c-936e-fd3d78928d91_zps8b8161c5.jpg.html]





[/URL]


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

GANSTER SQUAD
REPLICA


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ARMANDO FLORES said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

drasticbean said:


>


armando has your ride got featured in lrm yet??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> CITY OF ANGELS
> LIFESTYLE
> FINALY MY CAR IS DONE... PICTURES TAKEN AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER










:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ARMANDO FLORES said:


>


SE VALE!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

LATIN SKULL said:


> SE VALE!


simon x2 looking firme!


----------



## lowrod

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


DITTO...aint nothin like a candy red '65; gr8 lolow mando!


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: lookin good mando :h5:


----------



## Coltontant

i would love to purchase one of these mags man [email protected] please hit me up


----------



## sneekyg909

I always enjoy this thread...T.T.T


----------

